# Books - What Are You Reading - Favourites - Recommendations



## JoT

Some of my favourite books:

"Cruel Sea" Nicholas Monsarrat,

"The Second World War" Winston Churchill, Winston's six volume account of WW2.

"The Complete Richard Hannay" John Buchan, Spycatcher, mining engineer, adventurer, detective, war hero; includes The Thirty-Nine Steps

"Physics and Philosophy" Werner Heisenberg, I have read this book at least half-a-dozen times; there is something important in here, I am sure of that, but what does it all mean?

"De Re Metallica" Georgius Agricola, Written and illustrated in 1556 and translated by President Herbert Clark Hoover of all people (he was a mining engineer) and still in print today. It covers all aspects of mining in the 16th century.

Nineteen Eighty-Four - George Orwell, I was also fourteen when I read this for the first time, I fell in love with Julia, despaired at Winston's helplessness and was determined that I would never accept totalitarianism, be it left or right.

"The Boer War" Thomas Pakenham, probably the best history book with an African theme ever written.

"The Seven Pillars of Wisdom" T.E. Lawrence, considering recent events I decided to read this.

"A Man On The Moon" Andrew Chaikin, great account of the moon landings, these guys had guts.

"Songs Of Innocence And Experience" William Blake, I don't pretend to understand his visions and philosophy, but he did write Jerusalem so he can't be all bad. I often take this book with me when I travel might understand it one day.


----------



## raketakat

" O Rose thou art sick......"

I still can't work how the BBC could air that trailer at all times of day. I wonder if they know what its about :huh:


----------



## Mrcrowley

Read 39 Steps-cool.

Had to read 1984 for A-level english. Not nice. Animal Farm wasn't exactly laugh a minute either.


----------



## raketakat

Ecce Homo by Nietzsche. Thats a book I've never recovered from.

Destroyed everything I'd just accepted before. Made me the miserable old git I am now :laughing2dw:


----------



## Stan

I agree with you on Orwell.

It's hard to pick a favourite, there are many. I read very little that is not on a computer screen these days but, how about these.

The War of the worlds and the Time machine by Mr. Wells.

All the works, including the poems, of Mr. Edgar Allen Poe. His command of the English language and his detective's mind is overpowering.

Issac Asimov's Foundation trilogy was written from the end backwards, it must have been. I can not seen that any one would have that much genius to write it forwards, if you see what I mean. Wonderful.

Great novels are sometime written but never printed. One of these was Babylon 5 by J. Michael Straczynski. This was a labour of love for Joe Straczynski and won many friends throughout the world when aired on TV.

I may be biased as JMS is a self confessed Anglophile.


----------



## Roger

> Animal Farm wasn't exactly laugh a minute either


 It was if your name was Napoleon...........4 legs good...2 legs bad!!


----------



## raketakat

I'm looking for a really meaty book about the watch industry. Anybody know one?


----------



## Stan

My favourite Owell quote:-

"Twelve voices were shouting in anger, and they were all alike. No question, now, what had happened to the faces of the pigs. The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which."

Why does this make me sad?

Because I'm not a pig and perhaps not a "human".

Maybe it time we got rid of the "humans"?


----------



## JoT

Red lips are not so red

As the stained stones kissed by the English dead.

Kindness of wooed and wooer

Seems shame to their love pure.

O love, your eyes lose lure

When I behold eyes blinded in my stead!

written by Wilfred Owen in November/ December 1917 while recovering from shell-shock - he rejoined his regiment in August 1918 and was killed on the 4th of November 1918 just seven days before the end of the war. He was twenty-five.

Puts things into perspective really ... goodnight


----------



## Stan

John,

Are you trying to make me cry?

Well qouted sir.


----------



## Stan

May I add John, that I hope that your kindred is returned to you unscathed from the present or any future conflict.


----------



## joolz

My top ten books

The Ascent of Man - Bronowski

Origin of Species - Darwin

Cosmos - Sagen

Connections - Burke

Life on Earth - Attenborough

Lord of the Rings - Tolkein

The Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul - Adams

Star Trek Cookbook - Phillips & Birnes

Across the Nightingale Floor - Hearn

Unforgettable Fire - Dunphy

Books that didnâ€™t quite make it

Harry Potter

Artemis Fowl

Jonathan Livingston Seagull

Colloquial Polish

Spockâ€™s World

The Print & The Camera - A Adams

Julian


----------



## raketakat

Connections - Burke

"....or is it?"


----------



## Fred

Jot, the Wilfred Owen stuff is quite beautiful, there is a book called Up The Line to Death, with all the Poets from the First World War, very moving,read it if you get a chance. I dont read fiction, fact is more [to me] intesting,frightning, and beautiful.

The most dog eared book i have is John Betjamans collected Poems. i am a fan of Betjaman and have a dozen or so of his books. Just finished the story of Stephen Spenders life, some of my favorites are

Stephen Hawking, ABrief History of Time.

Richard Dawkins, River out of Eden.

-- -- Unweaving the Rainbow.

-- -- Blind Watch Maker, [nothing to do with watches]

Ludovic Kennady, A Book of Sea Journeys.

Eric Newby, The Last Grain Race.

cheers fred.


----------



## pg tips

I remember being entralled by the hobbit as a teenager but never progressed to the 6 book trilogy! Made it my mission to read it all before the first film came out.

I think the 2 books that have moved me most are:

Hemmingway's A fairwell to arms

And Tressel's Ragged trousered philantropists.

As for Sci Fi Asimov! Nuff said really. Stan I read somewhere he wrote the foundation as 3 ongoing works at the same time and knew exactly how and when they would meet so to speak. Must read that again sometime it must be 20 years at least.


----------



## Stan

PG,

The Foundation Trilogy is a work of art. All praise to this not so humble biologist for his imagination and ability to put it in print.
















I hope I will be remembered for my prose?

Like f*** I will!


----------



## raketakat

Stan said:


> PG,
> 
> The Foundation Trilogy is a work of art. All praise to this not so humble biologist for his imagination and ability to put it in print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I will be remember for my prose?
> 
> Like f*** I will!


 Oh I don't know Stan. I consider you a great mystic poet

I can't understand what you're on about sometimes and spend hours trying to interpret you

Degree in Stanology anybody?

To be honest though I think I might be close behind you in the bafflement stakes


----------



## Stan

Ian,

We should go for a subset of the bugger all club!?

I hate to suggest a title for it but ...................

something relating to old, bugger, silly, mental, tw*ts et al; may suffice?

To clarify a point, I know nothing and will never know anything that makes sense to a normal person.

I can't understand what I'm on about most of the time, anyroad.

WTF.


----------



## raketakat

I don't think there is a club that could confine us Stan


----------



## Stan

Ian,

Let's call it "Neverworld club".

No bad backs, we would know "bugger everything".

We would be smart enough to judge others with impunity because we are so wise and would aspire to Godhood.









 In my wildest dreams.

Let's just be the soft *u*ts we are and put up with it.


----------



## Sargon

"Man on the Moon" by Chaikin is a great book. I got the Time Life version that is a 3 book set with all the text and hundreds of amazing pictures.

pqtips - The good news is that the Lord of the Rings trilogy is only 3 books, not six so get reading it's well worth it!

The Foundation Trilogy is an amazing work, *but* since it was originally published as a series of short stories I find it a little too disjointed to be truely great.

Some of my favorites:

Enemy at the Gate: The Battle of Stalingrad William Craig

The Ringworld Series by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournell

_Anything_ by William Gibson

_Anything_ by John Irving

Foucalts Pendulem Umberto Eco Overwhelming genious!

Cryptonomicon Neal Stephenson


----------



## Stan

Sargon,

I read Ringworld some time ago and was amazed how two renowned author's could co-operate so fluidly.

Boll*cks, I have forgotten what I've read over these 50 years.

Senility, who'd have it?


----------



## raketakat

Sounds too much like Neverland Stan.

You know whats happened to Michael Jackson. Not a good vibe to it.

Anyway I don't want Jarvis Cocker waggling his arse at me.

I like Iain Bank's science fiction. Sorry Iain M. Banks


----------



## Stan

I'd better go to bed then?

Yes.


----------



## raketakat

Nighty night.

I'll read you a story. " Once upon a time..."


----------



## pauluspaolo

Don't think I could compile a list of my top ten books as I've read and enjoyed too many. It must be said that most of these have been novels of the sci-fi/fantasy genre. One set of books that particularly sticks in my mind is the His Dark Materials trilogy by Philip Pullman (which comprises of: Northern Lights, The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass). They are supposed to be for children (I think) but they are suitable for all ages. My Dad has just read, and thoroughly enjoyed, them and he's in his 70's . I can't reccommend them highly enough.

Of course the other fantasy trilogy is The Lord Of The Rings - it is a masterwork and, despite numerous attempts, nothing in the genre comes close to it.

I borrowed the first four (?) Harry Potter books from friends and couldn't wait to start the next as soon as I'd finished reading one - though I don't think that the latest (the 5th in the series?) was as good as the others.

As for reference books the Haynes manual for the Toyota Celica was extremely educational when I had my first decent car - it started me on the slippery slope of working on cars at all hours of the day in all weathers (but usually wet)

I've recently rekindled my interest in photography and the book of Larry Burrows photos simply entitled Vietnam is well worth a look at; if only because it shows how awful War is (if there was ever any doubt)!


----------



## Griff

Most of John Wyndhams

Most of H.G. Wells

Antonia Frasers.......Cromwell, Our Chief of Men

The Cruel Sea

HMS Ulysess, by Alistair MacLean

Pickwick Papers

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropist, by Robert Tressell

The Physics of Immortality, by Frank Tipler

Quietly Flows the Don, by Mikhail Sholokhov

My Early Life, by Winston S Churchill

White Company, by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

Shakespear's plays

Sense of Freedom..............Jimmy Boyle


----------



## Mrcrowley

Wilfred Owen was another I did at school. Great poem, but can't remember name.....

If I should die, think only this of me

That there will be some part of a field

That is forever England

Apologies if this is wrong-I can't remember 15 years back!

At the moment i'm reading Karate Do-My Way of Life by Gichin Funakoshi. Not that i'll be able to do karate, but it's interesting learning its origins.


----------



## JoT

Paul I am not sure but I think it was Rupert Brooke's "The Soldier"


----------



## Mrcrowley

Think you are right John. Silly me

What was the Wilfred Owen one I read then?


----------



## pg tips

Sargon said:


> pqtips - The good news is that the Lord of the Rings trilogy is only 3 books, not six so get reading it's well worth it!


 I forgot to add that I did acheive my mission and finished it two weeks before going to see film 1 and the bored the 710 silly pointing out all the bit they didn't include. I was being a bit fecietious about the 6 books bit as it is technically 3 books containing two books each, but that's for the nerds.

Speaking of which have you seen how many JRR web sites there are?!

I was most upset they cut "the cleansing of the shire" off the end of the film.

Did he film it and drop it or did he just miss it out, anyone know?

Am getting the complete dvd set when it's released.

Anyone into Terry Pratchett?

Just finished Theif of time, excellent concept, how the hell he thought of that god only knows.


----------



## Sargon

The scouring of the shire was never filmed. Jackson thought it wasn't really needed in the story and the third film was already _very_ long. Kind of like the Tom Bombadil episode in the first movie.


----------



## joolz

PGTips, yes a big Pratchett fan here. Usually I can read one of his books in a day or so but having trouble with Wee Small Men.

Read all but 2 of his Discworld series. Monstrous Regiment Is very good but I'm a Rincewind fan mostly.

Julian


----------



## MarkF

I feel a bit left out here, the last fiction book I read was probably at school, East of Eden, Steinbeck, I am sure I am missing out However I am a voracious reader on a never ending quest for more general knowledge, probaby get through about 2 books per week. Currently I am reading :-

Ghost Riders (Richard Grant) Travels With Amercian Nomads.

Waltzing With A Dictator (Raymond Bonner) American foreign policy in the Phillipines.

The Journeyman (Michael Murray) Autobiography of a pro boxer.

The Spanish Civil War (Antony Beevor) What was that all about


----------



## jasonm

Huge Terry Pratchet fan here...Pg if there are some u havent read I think ive got them all round here somewhere u can borrow...

Also, Tom Clancy, Dale Brown, Stephen Coonts

Jason


----------



## pg tips

I've only just discovered Pratchett, My Brother in law (14 years my Junior) gave me thief of time as he thought I'd like it. Read The colour of Magic also but that's it so far. I think my bro in law has read everything he's ever published.


----------



## jasonm

> I've only just discovered Pratchett


 Its a wonderfull world Pratchett has created......you can relly loose yourself in it ....his observations of life are spot on....If you can read them in order as some stories reference others...youve made a good start with Colour of magic...

Jason


----------



## pg tips

Jason we were so wrapped up in watches we forgot to talk Pratchett today!

Anyway just thought of another great book I read recently. (or rather 3)

Philip Pullman's *"His Dark Materials"* trilogy.

Aimed at teenagers but a fantastic read.


----------



## jasonm

Just thought I would share a couple of good books Ive read recently...

The first was a book called 'London' by Edward Rutherford...A facinating novel based around the city of London through the ages, from pagan times through to the present day following a few families through good times and bad...The most interesting things were how present day places got their names, all the historical facts and places are real history but the sub plots are fiction...Great read, hes also done others called 'Sarum' ( Canterbury) and 'Ruskia' and 'Dublin' all along similar themes..

Up next was 'The Da'Vinci Code' by Dan Brown, again facinating true hisory mixed with a good story....If your a strict Catholic you wont like it!!


----------



## adrian

A nice reading is Haruki Murakami (Japanese novelist). I read 'Windup bird chronicles', 'Dance, dance, dance' and 'Sputnik sweetheart'. If you come across him in a library give it a try, you'll enjoy.


----------



## ron

I read DaVinci recently too - quite liked it

Being made into a movie I hear

If you like cryptography, computers etc - one of his other books Digital Fortress wasn't bad either - but I preferred DaVinci


----------



## odklizec

Hehe.."The DaVinci Code" is next book on my list of "must read" books. I heard a lot of good things about it (but also negative from believers). It's already uploaded in my phone and waiting for its time...


----------



## Manatee

Read the Da Vinci Code just before Christmas - a ripping yarn but the "true history" is a bit stretched without a doubt!

In a different vein my wife just persuaded me to read "The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time", written in the person of a 15 year-old boy with Asperger's - couldn't put it down, to coin a phrase - recommended. Anyone else read it - what did you think?


----------



## pg tips

heard a review on the radio some time back but still haven't got round to getting it Manatee. Must do so. Still thing the best thing I've read for years was Phillip Pulmans His Dark Materials Trilogy.


----------



## Manatee

Thanks for the rec. on Philip Pulman - wife recommended it also, but had not got round to reading it and had forgotten - I'll dig it/them out.

John.


----------



## jasonm

> The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time


Alysons reading that at the moment, Ill give it a go after shes done....

As to the 'true history' connections, try reading a book called the

'Holy Blood-Holy Grail' by Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh,you will be surprised how true it all is


----------



## namaste

Read both 'Holy Blood-Holy Grail' by Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and

'The Da'Vinci Code' by Dan Brown, both good fun.

If you want to find out more about how myths are created read Jesus and the lost Goddess, by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandhy







, Da Vinci Code should make a good movie though!


----------



## Nalu

Read "Citizen Soldiers" again last week - just an awe-inspiring book that furthers my resolve to not complain about my time in Iraq. One criticism I would make is that the book is unabashedly pro-American, to the exclusion of other Allies. I think Wehrmacht and Luftwaffe servicemen are quoted more than British servicemen.

Of course, Mr. Ambrose clearly states up front that the book is written as the voice of the American GI and the typical GI never saw anyone other than German soldiers...

Still wading through "The Arab Mind" and my English-Arabic language book, too. Wahed, ithnyan, thalatha...


----------



## namaste

Great, now I can count to 3 in arabic! Hope your pronunciation is better than mine Nalu!


----------



## JoT

Might as well keep the theme going with some more

She - H. Rider Haggard

A Perfect Spy - John Le Carre (Any Le Carre, but this is his best IMO)

Gold Mine - Wilbur Smith

The Voyage of Argo - Apollonius of Rhodes

The Complete Richard Hannay - John Buchan (All of Buchan's Hannay novels in one book, brilliant)

Immortal Poems of the English Language - Oscar Williams (Editor)

Jock of the Bushveld - Sir Percy Fitzpatrick (Jock is a Bull Terrier)

King Henry V - William Shakespeare (not his best, but .... Agincourt!)


----------



## rhaythorne

I don't read much fiction and when I do it's mostly lightweight stuff. I'm not sure I can even think of 10 fiction books I've read since I was a kid! But here goes:

Any of the J.R.R. Tolkien books

Macbeth - William Shakespeare

Lots of various Michael Crichton

Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen

Gone With the Wind - Margaret Mitchell

The Stand - Stephen King

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams

The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemmingway

The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemmingway

only nine and I'm struggling!


----------



## adrian

Serge Brussolo - Le carnaval de fer (a sort of SF horror)

Frank Herbert - Dune

Isaac Asimiov - Foundation

Haruki Murakami - Dance, dance, dance (I like his style)

Jerome K. Jerome - Three men in a boat (the story with the cheese thing... )

I read mostly SF.


----------



## JoT

adrian said:


> Serge Brussolo - Le carnaval de fer (a sort of SF horror)
> 
> Frank Herbert - Dune
> 
> Isaac Asimiov - Foundation
> 
> Haruki Murakami - Dance, dance, dance (I like his style)
> 
> Jerome K. Jerome - Three men in a boat (the story with the cheese thing... )
> 
> I read mostly SF.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I like the Foundation trilogy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Its no use asking me for a top ten I just can`t do it so.....

Catch-22

Dune

2001

The Hitchhikers Guide To the Galaxy series

Dirk Gently`s Holistic Detective Agency

The Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul

The Hobbit

LOTR

To Say Nothing of the Dog ( Connie Willis)

The Last of the Mohicans ( James Fanimore Cooper)

Terry Pratchett`s Discworld series (he`s no Douglas Adam`s however)


----------



## albini13

LOTR

SEIZE THE NIGHT (DEAN R KOONTZ)

FEAR NOTHING (DEAN R KOONTZ)

HIS DARK MATERIALS (TRILOGY)

THE RED DWARF OMNIBUS (BETTER THAN LIFE)

THE ANNE RICE VAMPIRE CHRONICLES

I AM LEGEND (MADE INTO A CRAP MOVIE CALLED THE OMEGA MAN)

PARIAH (GRAHAM MASTERTON)

THE BEACH (ALEX GARLAND)

HITCHIKER GUIDE TO THE GALAXY

TRAINSPOTTING

CREED (JAMES HERBERT)


----------



## Look closer Lenny!

Glad someone mentioned I Am Legend. Incredible book!

Catch 22

The Lovely Bones

Trainspotting

Porno

I Am Legend

Animal Farm

1984

Desperation

A Christmas Carol

The Stand


----------



## jasonm

The Once And Future King - T.H.White

Any Terry Pratchet

Any Tom Clancy

Any Dale Brown

Any Steven Coontz

London- Edward Rutherford

Lots and lots of others


----------



## ESL

Anything by Bernard Cornwell - just pick any ten!


----------



## pg tips

Phillip Pullman His Dark Materials Trilogy


----------



## Mrcrowley

Just reading 'World According To'. Bloody funny!


----------



## Bladerunner

Which book/s would you like to see turned into a film?

One which springs to mind for me... (& there are bound to be more  ) is Firefox Down by Craig Thomas.

It's a long time since I read it, but remember thinking at the time it could make a good film IMO.


----------



## Griff

I would like to see Antonia Frasers book....Cromwell our Chief of Men, made into a film that showed what Cromwell was really about, and what he really stood for, and not the erroneous perceptions that some people seem to have of him

I would argue that he is the finest Englishman that ever lived so far


----------



## mattjg01

Not read Firefox Down, must check it out. A good topic though, there are loads of books I think would convert well too film but some of my top choices are:

- Artemis Fowl (Eoin Colfer)

- Night Fall (Nelson DeMille)

- State of Fear (Michael Crichton)


----------



## foztex

Anything by Neal Stephenson, but particularly Snow Crash and Cryptonomicon.

And Jon Courtenay Grimwood's Arabesque trilogy would be great as well.

Andy


----------



## mad_librarian

Any of the Shardlake books by C J Sansom (Dissolution/Dark Fire/Sovereign) - top class whodunnits and depictions of Tudor skulduggery....Oh and The Vesuvius Club by Mark Gatiss and Necropolis by Andrew Martin.....


----------



## Jules

I'd like to see Confederacy Of Dunces by John Kennedy O'Toole - for me that book is perhaps the funniest I have ever read.


----------



## Ron Jr

101 Advanced Sexual Positions would make a fantastic movie.


----------



## Bladerunner

Ron Jr said:


> 101 Advanced Sexual Positions would make a fantastic movie.


 :laugh:


----------



## dapper

Jules said:


> I'd like to see Confederacy Of Dunces by John Kennedy O'Toole - for me that book is perhaps the funniest I have ever read.


 Good choice - who would play Ignatius? 

I'd also like to see 'The Fan Man' by William Kotzwinkle


----------



## murph

Since they did a pretty decent job with I, Claudius as a series I wouldn't mind seeing one of Graves' other books made into a film or tv special. Maybe Belisarius, but I don't know how well that would convert to a screenplay.


----------



## Deathboy

Being 32 years old, I am a bit of a freak (at least by my age standard).

I enjoy doing strange thinks, like collecting watches, cooking, and so on, and so on, and reading.

Most of my friends don´t understand it, but I like to read, if history, whatever I can get my hands on, and novels, well, I love Gabriel Garcia Marquez, don´t know if anyone read something from him, and don´t know how good the translations are, but he has a way of writing that just gets me into the places he is describing, it´s almost as if I am looking at the characters.

Other authors I enjoy are Clive Barker, who has a bit of Garcia Marquez way of describing things, the classics of course, Alan Poe, Homer, Dante, and right now I am reading Stephen Kings´ "the dark tower". Has anyone read it? I´m way into the 4th book, 3 more to go, and I am devouring them, one after the other. Good thing I waited til all were out, coz I hate waiting for the next book!

I started reading Clive Barkers´ "Abarat", part 1, part 2, and I am hating him for taking so long to publish books 3, 4 and 5.

So, what are you into?


----------



## Parabola

I tend to read alot of books on cars, biographies and history books with the odd novel too. Currently only have time to study though, so thats taking up all my time until June


----------



## Bri

I've had a reading habit since I was about 10. I read about an hour every night, helps me forget about daily "stuff".

All kinds of things, bit like you but I find it harder and harder to find new authors. I tried a lot of the classics, some work for me some don't (I suppose that's pretty average). I find I get phase of reading fiction then I get a bit bored by it and switch to non-fiction for a while then back again.

I read Stepehn King back in the 80's but his stuff seemed to start getting more and more weird so I gave up. I liked the Flashman papers and go back to them occasionally. Carl Hiassen is good as there's a good stream of humour running through his stuff and Lee Child for thrillers. At the moment I'm having a go at Fu Manchu as I got some books from the collection of an old boy who died recently. I've also had a flurry of second world war and local history as I 've been working on my family history and didn't know much about my Dad and nothing about my Grandad andthat has been a very surprising journey.

I read a lot of history and I tend to read up a lot if I'm going anywhere so I can pick up on the history and art, buildings, geography of where I'm going so I can get the most out of the places I visit.

However, as I'm cruising toward retirement now I find that I am wanting to stop reading about places and go and travel more. We'll see.

Cheers

Bri


----------



## foztex

I love reading and travelling a lot I've plenty of time on planes to do it. Getting through the average book in about 3 days was a killer as most of my luggage on a 3 week job would be books, thank goodness for electronic books. I now read them on my Blackberry so I can have 10 books in my pocket, bliss.

If you like history and a good story Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson is brilliant, covers three generations of a group of families and covers the establishment of the US, the second world war and today. All interwoven with real events and characters. In fact anything by Stephenson is great. He's now done a prequel trilogy to cryptonomicon called Quicksilver, highly recommended.

Other fave authors are Iain Banks, his fiction and SF he writes as Iain M Banks. Jon Courtenay Grimwood, John Brunner, Larry Niven, Jeff Noon, Stephen Barnes, Louis Boujold and loads more I cant remember.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Alas

Another reader here - usually have about 4 books on the go at a time as I need to switch between them dependent on the mood I'm in. Read pretty much anything fiction/non fiction except for sloppy stuff and biographies. Fave authors include James Elroy, Edwin Torres, Joseph Wambaugh and Irvine Welsh.

Alasdair


----------



## JTW

Another reader here. i enjoy a wide range of different genres in Fiction as well as biography.

Science fiction is a fave, many mentioned by Andy (especially Neal Stephenson - I would definitely advise anyone to read Cryptonomicon!) also Peter Hamilton, Neal Asher, Kim Stanley Robinson and Ken Mcleod. Older stuff by Philip K Dick (some are crazy others brilliant), Jack vance, Samuel Delany, Sheri S Tepper Roger Zelazny and Robert Siverberg

Patrick O'Brien's naval books are a real treat - a film was made up from a couple of them - master and Commander, but the books are far better.

Crime - how about Ian rankin and Christopher Brookmyre, as well as brilliant American writers like James Elroy

And all that non genre literary stuff, could go on for ever!

Ian


----------



## BuckyBleichert

I read a lot. For work I have to read articles, reports and books.

At home I read a lot of crime fiction. My favourites include Ian Rankin, Henning Mankell, James Lee Burke, Colin Dexter.

Currently reading the Concrete Blonde by Michael Connelly - excellent so far...


----------



## seikology

i like fairly contemporary historical accounts eg 'the places in between' by rory stewart. in 2002 this guy walked across afghanistan. he was told several times along the way it would probably cost him his life and it nearly did on a few occasions. but he just kept walking. all the way.

another i found really riveting was the memoirs of a soldier in ww1.

i suppose i like this stuff becuase i have a fairly comfortable and quiet life and like to be reminded of how ppl react when the poop hits the fan.

i dont really do fiction anymore. i used to like borges and bukowski. stuff that looks at the world in a slightly skewed way.


----------



## JonW

I love Marquez DeathBoy, he does indeed have a great way with words and I loved 100 years of Solitude when I read it at school and have read it a few times since as well. One of the all time greats. Im currently reading Power of the Dog by Don Winslow which is much like Marquez and you should look it out if you can find it 










http://www.donwinslow.com/


----------



## unlcky alf

"The Dark Tower" series is a good read, although I nearly gave up on it after the first book, which I hated. There are loads of references and crossovers into his other works which are quite rewarding if you are a fan. Unfortunately I enjoyed the journey a lot more than I enjoyed the destination, which I find is often the case with King. I certainly have a preference for his books set in Maine, the characters and locations are so well realised I actually feel like I've visited the place.

If you haven't already read them "The Talisman" and "Bag of Bones" (IMHO his best book) are well worth the time.

I'm reading two books at the moment; Bernard Knight's "Figure Of Hate" , it's like Cadfael... with shagging  and "Mon papa en guerre", a collection of letters written by French children to their fathers fighting in the trenches of WWI, heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## Mr Bee

Nothing unusual in my book (excuse the pun!)......... I'm also 32 and also like collecting watches, cooking and reading books :thumbup:

I used to like Stephen King back when I was at school (80's) but I just found them to get boring, nothing seemed to happen so I went off him.

I really enjoyed the Lord of The Rings Trilogy, which I only read about 6 months before the first film came out, but haven't read any other Tolkiens. And I have only recently read a couple of terry Pratchett books too which I liked.

My favourites though have to be Dean Koontz - started reading him in the early 90's and have now read nearly all of them; other favourites are Andy McNab, Chris Ryan and Graham Masterton. And I love the gory, bloody-ness of Richard Laymon!

Stephen Laws is very good too, I highly reccommend 'Midnight' and 'Chasm'


----------



## Parabola

I've read all the Tom clancy books, and I once decided to expand my horizons by reading some Clive Cussler...

... I wouldn't recommend it as I can in fact confirm that he's crap


----------



## chris l

I've been a reader since the age of 5. My parents encouraged me because it kept me quiet...

These days I still read an average of one a day, as I read very quickly, and rather than go without, I'll read almost anything... I like to know about things....

I've always liked political and military history, political analyses, biographies, travel, the more technical science fiction (rather than the sword and sorcery stuff - Larry Niven is very entertaining), good psychological thrillers, and anything else that takes my fancy.

Unfortunately, because I have a very good memory, practically eidetic, it is often years before I can reread a book... which is why there are more than three thousand in the house... (Single Man Syndrome).

One of my greatest pleasures these days is to discover an author with whose work I am unfamiliar, to like their work, and then to discover that thay have written loads of books!

In the bathroom, for example, we find a Terry Pratchett, a Freya Stark, Major E.J.B Reynold's 'The Lee-Enfield Rifle' and, appropriately enough... Three Men In A Boat.

My ex-wife used to say that if NASA wanted an astronaut to spend five years going to Venus, they should consider sending me, with 3000 books on micro fiche... I wouldn't even notice the trip!


----------



## rednotdead

BuckyBleichert said:


> Currently reading the Concrete Blonde by Michael Connelly - excellent so far...


Excellent book - have you tried his others? He is one of my favourite authors.

I also enjoy Jeffrey Deaver, Tom Clancy, David Gemmell, David Eddings, Stephen Donaldson, Jack Whyte and a few others. Luckily the 710 is also an avid reader so she's quite happy with hundreds of books in the house. We're a long way off 3000 though!


----------



## BuckyBleichert

rednotdead said:


> Excellent book - have you tried his others? He is one of my favourite authors.
> 
> I also enjoy Jeffrey Deaver, Tom Clancy, David Gemmell, David Eddings, Stephen Donaldson, Jack Whyte and a few others. Luckily the 710 is also an avid reader so she's quite happy with hundreds of books in the house. We're a long way off 3000 though!


 I have read the first 2 (black echo and black ice). I try and read the books in the right order. I am enjoying this one more than the first 2.


----------



## minkle

Simon Kernick, Jeff Abbott, Stephen Leather....


----------



## jasonm

I love reading, I always have a book on the go even though I rarely get the time to read for any length of time these days....

Clancy, Deaver, Dale Brown, Pratchett, Edward Rutherford, TH White, and so so many more.....


----------



## SharkBike

˙ɯǝlqoɹd ǝlʇʇıl sıɥʇ ǝʌɐɥ ı ʇnq 'ooʇ ƃuıpɐǝɹ ǝʞıl ı


----------



## thunderbolt

Not read a book for a good few months now, the last one was Kitchener's last volunteer the life of Henry Allingham, co written by himself at the age of 112 along with his friend Dennis Goodwin. Marvelous read.


----------



## grant1967

I've always got a book on the go. Another Michael Connelly fan also enjoy James Paterson and Robert McCammon a particular favourite.

Bit off a fiend for autobiographies. My 710 bought me a Sony E reader for Christmas as she says there is no more room for any books in the house.


----------



## mrteatime

avidfan said:


> love *shaun hutson, james herbert* and different genres of non fiction.


never would have guessed :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

its got to be the master of "far fetched fiction".......the one, the only.....

*Mr Robert Rankin*

quite possibly the funniest man on the planet.......(although he aint of this planet himself)


----------



## Bladerunner

SharkBike said:


> ˙ɯǝlqoɹd ǝlʇʇıl sıɥʇ ǝʌɐɥ ı ʇnq 'ooʇ ƃuıpɐǝɹ ǝʞıl ı


Don't think you've got a problem Rich - looks like you can do it standing on your head.


----------



## Zephod

Parabola said:


> I've read all the Tom clancy books, and I once decided to expand my horizons by reading some Clive Cussler...
> 
> ... I wouldn't recommend it as I can in fact confirm that he's crap


 Sorry cant agree any author that promotes Doxa's cannot be crap :biggrin:


----------



## feenix

I'm an avid reader, can't go to the throne room unless there is reading matter in there.

Stephen Kings Dark Tower series is, in my estimation, over-rated. It started well but then just seemed to drift. If you want to see how good it could have been, look for Stephen Donaldson's Thomas Covenant books. They are the work of a real wordsmith. Stephen King has a tendency to write as if he's selling the film rights. Almost everything he writes has the perfect TV ending.

As for Clive Barker, he's the author of one of my favourite fantasy books of all time, Weaveworld. A true masterpiece, everytime I've loaned a copy of this book out the reader has been so pleased they've invariably bought their own copy.

Another author I'd be more than happy to recommend would be Tad Williams, Google him for his full bibliography.


----------



## jaslfc5

im on book 5 of the flashaman chronicles and they are awesome .i usually read autobiographys i have ranulph finnes to read next looking forward to it too.

other than that i read loads of mags everymonth no porn just empire,xbox,fhm,gq,stuff,sometimes nme sometimes i w mag but its so expensive that one and only usually full of 200k watches.

i dont read enough books. it is something i need to start doing more of in the future.


----------



## mjolnir

I carry a load of books on my phone and use Qreader to read them. I have a fair collection of signed books as we get a lot of authors coming to the school I work at although being a school some of them are a tad simple (the books not the authors). Terry Pratchett was supposed to be coming last year but that was cancelled when he became ill. Poor guy, I was looking forward to meeting him.



Parabola said:


> I've read all the Tom clancy books, and I once decided to expand my horizons by reading some Clive Cussler...
> 
> ... I wouldn't recommend it as I can in fact confirm that he's crap


I tried a few of Clive Cusslers books. I find he can carry an action sequence well but then the rest of the book sort of drags along waiting for the next one to come along. Good if you don't want to engage your brain though. Like reading a film :huh: .


----------



## JTW

Hmm.. this I've tried to keep quiet but my willpower's been undermined by whisky.

Robert Rankin - not my idea of fun exactly try Terry Pratchett, much funnier, Good omens by Mr P and Neil Gaiman is great. Neil Gaiman himself is seriously good.

Not read Steven Kings's Dark Tower stuff, but if The Thomas Covenant chrobnicles are better then i'm glad I missed them. They had me wanting to open my veins they were so slow and tedious!

David Eddings, believe he died recently so I wont labour the fact that his books are pretty boring and pointless and rather juvenile.

A lot, but not all, of the other authors mentioned are good though h34r: h34r:


----------



## Mutley

Reading Birdman by Mo Hayder (again)

If you are into macabre crime thrillers I would recommend any of her work, plus the the fact she could go in the totty thread :tongue2:


----------



## unlcky alf

JTW said:


> Hmm.. this I've tried to keep quiet but my willpower's been undermined by whisky.
> 
> Robert Rankin - not my idea of fun exactly try Terry Pratchett, much funnier, Good omens by Mr P and Neil Gaiman is great. Neil Gaiman himself is seriously good.
> 
> Not read Steven Kings's Dark Tower stuff, but if The Thomas Covenant chrobnicles are better then i'm glad I missed them. They had me wanting to open my veins they were so slow and tedious!
> 
> David Eddings, believe he died recently so I wont labour the fact that his books are pretty boring and pointless and rather juvenile.
> 
> A lot, but not all, of the other authors mentioned are good though h34r: h34r:


David Eddings is still alive and kicking AFAIK, are you sure you're not getting him mixed up with David Gemmell? He died in 2006.

I agree about the Thomas Covenant books, I read them when I was about 15 and found them mind-numbingly boring, and that coming from someone who used to read Homer for pleasure. Maybe I'd enjoy them more now, but I suspect not, and I'd want a considerable financial incentive before wading in to another of Donaldson's tomes.

I enjoyed "Anansi Boys" by Neil Gaiman, but found "American Gods" really tedious.


----------



## JTW

unlcky alf said:


> David Eddings is still alive and kicking AFAIK, are you sure you're not getting him mixed up with David Gemmell? He died in 2006.
> 
> I agree about the Thomas Covenant books, I read them when I was about 15 and found them mind-numbingly boring, and that coming from someone who used to read Homer for pleasure. Maybe I'd enjoy them more now, but I suspect not, and I'd want a considerable financial incentive before wading in to another of Donaldson's tomes.
> 
> I enjoyed "Anansi Boys" by Neil Gaiman, but found "American Gods" really tedious.


 Seems you're right Mr Eddings is still alive so he might write more books then :cry2: .

I knew David Gemmell was dead, quite entertained by his books, straightforward fantasies with no pretentions.

Trust me you still wouldn't enjoy Donaldson.

I rather enjoyed American Gods though, do give Good omens a go if you get the chance


----------



## unlcky alf

JTW said:


> Seems you're right Mr Eddings is still alive so he might write more books then :cry2: .
> 
> I knew David Gemmell was dead, quite entertained by his books, straightforward fantasies with no pretentions.
> 
> Trust me you still wouldn't enjoy Donaldson.
> 
> I rather enjoyed American Gods though, do give Good omens a go if you get the chance


Did you like the way tha Eddings published "The Belgariad" then reworked the stories slightly, called them "The Malloreon", and republished them as a new series? I particularly liked the way he explained away the identical plots as the universe forcing history to repeat itself until the prophecy was fulfilled.....****** :lol:

I'll give "Good Omens" a try, I had a feeling I'd read it before but I've just checked out the blurb on Amazon, and it isn't ringing any bells. Hopefully it's more Gaiman than Pratchett, I went off TP's work in the late 80's, I think that "Mort" was the last of his books that I enjoyed, I don't know which of us changed, him or me.


----------



## in_denial

Fascinating topic; interesting to see how I match and differ from others; I read at least an hour/100 pages a day (on the train) and tend to read SF or crime fiction these days; Neal Asher and Iain M. Banks (My favourite - Excession; feels like it has been composed, like a symphony) have been mentioned amongst others - I can heartily recommend Alastair Reynolds as well, and Charles Stross seems quite good as well.

In contrast to some(one) I loved American Gods, but could not finish Anansi Boys. Still anyone who likes Neil Gaiman should try Tim Powers; "Drawing of the Dark" and "The stress of her regard" are two all-time favourites of mine.

In crime fiction, Ian Rankin and Michael Connelly I love, I quite enjoy Lee Child as a guilty pleasure, and Robert Crais is also entertaining.

For spy thrillers, I still think you can't beat Len Deighton - aged better than Fleming I think...

Gabriel Garcia Marquez - I think I've read someting of his (quite fanstastical, whatever it was) - Isabel Allende I have also enjoyed. J.G. Ballard's early SF was also quite inventive (The technicolour dream company etc.)

-- Tim

P.S. and I was pretty much in agreement with unlucky alf - got up to Mort and could not keep up... I think he did some more good ones later; I certainly enjoyed "Monstrous Regiment" - but the initial freshness has worn off.


----------



## mrteatime

Good omens is a great book, and im with u on T P, he is a funny guy, ive got most of his. Going postal is a fave. But still think that robert rankin is funnier :lol:


----------



## pg tips

I've usually got a paperback on the go in the work van, it all depends on how busy we are how quickly I get thro them.

Just started angels flight by michael connelly, the 1st of his I've read. I tend to go for crime thrillers on the whole.

Also just started re reading Philip Pullman's Northern lights. This time I'm reading it outloud as a bedtime book to my 9 year old. I still enjoy bedtime story reading and it's really rubbing off as she is top of her class for reading, has a reading age of approx 15 and helps out at school teaching the "less able" kids to read.

They have some mums come in to school to help with reading and some of them tell me they don't go to Caitlin any more as she can read better than them!


----------



## break-3

Deathboy said:


> Being 32 years old, I am a bit of a freak (at least by my age standard).
> 
> I enjoy doing strange thinks, like collecting watches, cooking, and so on, and so on, and reading.


You think you've got problems... I'm 30, like cooking and reading, collect watches, classic cameras and pens, and love listening to vinyl on high-end hi-fi. I also play golf (although not nearly as much as when I was a teen). I'm married with a kid on the way and drive a Merc. Wow, it seems even worse after writing that all out - I'm am most definitely an old man in a youngster's body. :cry2:

Anyway, favourite authors include Jonathan Coe, Haruki Murakami, Dickens and various other classics. I've also got a real soft spot for certain pulpy novels such as 'Goodnight, Steve McQueen' by Louise Wener, some of Bernard Cornwell's novels (although the Sharpe ones wore thin quickly on me), Stephen Hunter and I occasionally delve into non-fiction such as Mark Frost's golfing bios. Other bios I'd recommend are Dun McCullin's 'Unreasonable Behaviour', 'Hellfire: The Jerry Lee Lewis Story' by Nick Tosches and 'Miracle in the Andes' by Nando Parrado.

Anyway, gotta go - need to make dinner for the wife and take my slippers off to relax in front of the TV with a glass of wine. Oh dear. :huh:


----------



## mrteatime

tom holt is another great writer


----------



## dapper

BuckyBleichert said:


> I have read the first 2 (black echo and black ice). I try and read the books in the right order. I am enjoying this one more than the first 2.


 Me too, just finished 'The Poet' & started 'A darkness more than night'. Rattling good yarns & Harry Bosch is a great character, the classic 'loner with a past'. :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper

What about the greatest living British writer, Ian McEwan? 

All brilliant from the 'Cement Garden' to the devastating 'On Chesil Beach' :thumbup:


----------



## pg tips

BuckyBleichert said:


> I try and read the books in the right order


Looks like I dipped in somewhere in the middle h34r: Never mind. If I like angels flight it might make me go to the start of the series!


----------



## dapper

Anyone else like the 'end of civilisation/post holocaust' genre?

'The Death of Grass' by John Christopher is a classic.

Two, more recent, greats are 'Oryx and Crake' by Margaret Atwood and 'The Road' by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## dapper

JTW said:


> Another reader here. i enjoy a wide range of different genres in Fiction as well as biography.
> 
> Science fiction is a fave, many mentioned by Andy (especially Neal Stephenson - I would definitely advise anyone to read Cryptonomicon!) also Peter Hamilton, Neal Asher, Kim Stanley Robinson and Ken Mcleod. Older stuff by Philip K Dick (some are crazy others brilliant), Jack vance, Samuel Delany, Sheri S Tepper Roger Zelazny and Robert Siverberg
> 
> Patrick O'Brien's naval books are a real treat - a film was made up from a couple of them - master and Commander, but the books are far better.
> 
> Crime - how about Ian rankin and Christopher Brookmyre, as well as brilliant American writers like James Elroy
> 
> And all that non genre literary stuff, could go on for ever!
> 
> Ian


Jack Vance, the 'Grand Master'!  'The Eyes of the Overworld' must be one of the best fantasies ever written.


----------



## JTW

dapper said:


> Anyone else like the 'end of civilisation/post holocaust' genre?
> 
> 'The Death of Grass' by John Christopher is a classic.
> 
> Two, more recent, greats are 'Oryx and Crake' by Margaret Atwood and 'The Road' by Cormac McCarthy.


The Road is absolutely the bleakest book i've ever read, brilliantly written but so depressing, i did love it though. Film out this year some time starring vigo mortensen, should be good.

Don't enjoy Atwood that much though i've read most of hers, don't really know why.

Mt Teatime " tom holt is another great writer" Yes I'm Ok with his early stuff which were really quite original and fresh but not sure about his later ones.

PG. Philip Pullman's books are good, thought provoking but somehow a bit preachy (in an agnostic way!)

Some have commented on terry pratchett not being as good now, I would advise that you try some of his later ones (last 5 years or so) as he seems to gave got back on form.

Anyone mentioned Kazuo Ishiguro yet, great writer!

also any fans of christopher priest? nice writer with interesting SF plots


----------



## JTW

dapper said:


> Jack Vance, the 'Grand Master'!  'The Eyes of the Overworld' must be one of the best fantasies ever written.


 I really love Jack Vance's quirky descriptive style, i'm going to have to re read all of his .... just need to find the time!


----------



## feenix

dapper said:


> Anyone else like the 'end of civilisation/post holocaust' genre?
> 
> 'The Death of Grass' by John Christopher is a classic.


There was an adaptation of this on Radio Four last week. Pretty well done imho. For another post apocalypse get hold of 'I am legend' (not the film version, go for the original).

I tend to do a lot of driving and don't mind listening to my books as unabridged audio books. Better than wasting six hours on the M25


----------



## dapper

feenix said:


> There was an adaptation of this on Radio Four last week. Pretty well done imho. For another post apocalypse get hold of 'I am legend' (not the film version, go for the original).


 I missed the radio series & too late for a 'listen again' now. I'll keep my ear out for a repeat.

I've got 'I am legend' - a good read. There was a decent film version made in 1971 called 'The Omega Man' starring Charlton Heston.


----------



## BuckyBleichert

dapper said:


> Me too, just finished 'The Poet' & started 'A darkness more than night'. Rattling good yarns & Harry Bosch is a great character, the classic 'loner with a past'. :thumbsup:


 I am now half way through the Concrete Blonde. It is the best yet. I am now hooked on the Harry Bosch series. Just ordered #4 from Amazon.


----------



## blackandgolduk

chris l said:


> In the bathroom, for example, we find a Terry Pratchett, a Freya Stark, *Major E.J.B Reynold's 'The Lee-Enfield Rifle' *and, appropriately enough... Three Men In A Boat.


By strange co-incidence, I have read the very same book - my dad has a copy and seeing as I've inherited his love of watches and firearms I guess I'll also get the book one day...

I've always read, and I have the fortunate ability to read fast. I always got books as chrimbo and birthday presents and to this day I pretty much just ask people to top up my Waterstones card if they are stuck for a gift idea. I'm infact off to get some new texts today as I have 30 nicker on there to spend.

My tastes change by the week, but I do like true crime, thrillers and anything political. This month's list has included John Grisham's 'The Verdict', Martina Cole's 'Faces', Richard Dawkins' 'The God Delusion', Simon S-M's 'Young Stalin' (a bloomin' excellent read!) and Michael Crighton's 'Prey'.


----------



## chris l

blackandgolduk said:


> By strange co-incidence, I have read the very same book - my dad has a copy and seeing as I've inherited his love of watches and firearms I guess I'll also get the book one day...
> 
> I've always read, and I have the fortunate ability to read fast. I always got books as chrimbo and birthday presents and to this day I pretty much just ask people to top up my Waterstones card if they are stuck for a gift idea. I'm infact off to get some new texts today as I have 30 nicker on there to spend.
> 
> My tastes change by the week, but I do like true crime, thrillers and anything political. This month's list has included John Grisham's 'The Verdict', Martina Cole's 'Faces', Richard Dawkins' 'The God Delusion', Simon S-M's 'Young Stalin' (a bloomin' excellent read!) and Michael Crighton's 'Prey'.


 Reynold's is the definitive guide to the Enfield, IMHO...

I have a slot unfilled on my FAC for an Enfield, and I'm trying to decide between a No. 1 Mk V and an Ishapore No in 7.62.

I think sentiment will win and it'll be the Rifle No. 1 Mk V.


----------



## BondandBigM

Havn't been into reading books for a while, the odd one here or there but I have some time on hand these days so will go through this thread and jot down a few that have been mentioned. I read this one last night "A Faithful Spy" - Alex Berenson, modern day thriller sort of thing with CIA FBI Special forces and Terrorist spy's and so on set in the USA, Iraq, Afganistan and a trail around the world, worth a read. I like these sort of modern day topical thrillers or detective novels so any recommendations welcome on this sort of stuff

Cheers

B.


----------



## adrian

Churchill's memoirs-The gathering storm


----------



## djacks42

I've read all of the Cussler books (Pitt/Austin/Oregan series) apart from latest hardbacks, so recommend them of course.

However, if it's history/fiction you want, then look not further than Conn Iggulden's Emporor series, which is based on Julius Caeser's life, and also his Conqueror series, which is based on Genhghis Khan. Both are brilliant reads. The plot lines are not 100% historically accurate, which is explained at the back of each book, but are so rich in detail. There are more books in each of the series to come, and it looks like film rights have been sold. As it says on the covers-"if you liked Gladiator, you'll love this!"


----------



## sssammm

Anything Elizabeth 1st, quite obsessed really

sam

"This is the lords doing, it is marvellous in our eyes"


----------



## Chukas

Just caught up with this thread 

I'm a big reader and have read every michael connelly book going and finished the brass verdict a few weeks ago.

Also Peter Robinson(DCIBanks novels) is another of my favourite authors - story normally set in the yorkshire dales.

I will read almost any autobiographies going and have just finished lance armstrong,slow start to the book but to win two tour de france after what he went through is truely remarkable.

Cheers Brian.


----------



## lewjamben

I'm getting a bit bored of reading the same old genre books, so I thought I might make use of you guys for new ideas. :tongue2:

What is your favourite book?

What are you reading now? (Other than this thread, Smartie-Pants!)

Is it any good?

I've just finished reading Andy McNab's latest offering - Brute Force.

I'm sure I've read it before - in all his other books!


----------



## BondandBigM

I mostly just choose at random, reading this just now, first one but it's ok might look out for more.

Karin Slaughter - Skin Privilege


----------



## pugster

i read mostly fantasy and horror

fantasy -raymond feist,the riftwar series and it complements

horror -brian lumley, the necroscope series

if you liked mcnab i'd recommend duncan falconer 'first into action' (i think hes written a few books , about the sbs)


----------



## BondandBigM

BondandBigM said:


> I mostly just choose at random, reading this just now, first one but it's ok might look out for more.
> 
> Karin Slaughter - Skin Privilege


Should have said a bit about it :lol:



> The #1 bestseller returns to Grant County where the lightning-fast plot, vivid forensic detail, and heart-stopping suspense will thrust readers into the darkest corners of their own imaginations...
> 
> IT'S NO SIMPLE CASE OF MURDER
> 
> Lena Adams has spent her life struggling to escape her past. She has only unhappy memories of Reece, the small town which nearly destroyed her.She's made a new life for herself as a police detective in Heartsdale, a hundred miles away - but nothing could prepare her for the violence which explodes when she is forced to return.A vicious murder leaves a young woman incinerated beyond recognition.And Lena is the only suspect.
> 
> When Heartsdale police chief Jeffrey Tolliver, Lena's boss, receives word that his detective has been arrested, he has no choice but to go to Lena's aid - taking with him his wife, medical examiner Sara Linton. But soon after their arrival, a second victim is found. The town closes ranks. And both Jeffrey and Sara find themselves entangled in a horrifying underground world of bigotry and rage - a violent world which shocks even them. Intertwined in a violent and dark underworld where prejudice and fury reign and virtue and honour ocunt for nothing, Jeffery and Sara are thrown into a world which puts their own lives in jeopardy.
> 
> Only Jeffrey and Sara can free Lena from the web of lies, betrayal and brutality that has trapped her. But can they discover the truth before the killer strikes again?


----------



## blackandgolduk

Currently reading The Damned United (David Peace) - an interesting read. Just finished 'Crisis, What Crisis? - Britain in the 1970's' by Alwyn Turner, I highly recommend it...


----------



## thunderbolt

I'm currently reading "Lewis Hamilton: The Full Story" by journalist Mark Hughes. Got it off the 710 as a Valentine's pressie. Seems pretty good so far.


----------



## MarkF

Hardly ever read fiction, can't recall the last novel I read.

Currently reading "The Gods That Failed" How blind faith in markets has cost us our future - Larry Elliot - Dan Atkinson and "The Age of Turbulence" - Alan Greenspan 

Good reads:-

"Ghosts of Spain" - Giles Tremlett - The "ghosts" being the past, civil war, ETA, Moors etc

"The Journeyman" - Michael Murray - Autobiography of a journeyman boxer, startling, not at all what you would expect.

"The Great Stink of London:Sir Joseph Bazalgette and the Cleansing of the Victorian Metropolios" - Stephen Halliday

"Ghost Rider" - Neil Peart - A man travelling to escape himself.......... like men do.


----------



## grant1967

Reading Robert McCammon's Queen of Bedlam just finished His Songs of the Nightbird.

Great author his old stuff is Scifi/Horror well worth hunting his books down Steven King is a fan apparently.


----------



## Parabola

I'm currently studying so 'Derivative, Monitoring and Execution' for me. Then I'm on to Snowball which is the Warren Buffett bio


----------



## ETCHY

Check out Lee Childs books, they have the Jack Reacher character in them (i'm reading "Killing Floor" at the moment).

They're excellent


----------



## Ventura

I've been reading Larry Niven (Ring World) and Iain M Banks (Consider Phlebas and started Player of Games). Both very good authors, but are hard going as they are very descriptive and you end up reading paragraphs again.

Thomas Harris is good (Hannibal Lecter stuff).

My wife is reading loads of Robert Ludlum. She really likes them.


----------



## BondandBigM

ETCHY said:


> Check out Lee Childs books, they have the Jack Reacher character in them (i'm reading "Killing Floor" at the moment).
> 
> They're excellent


Read these and they are very good if you like that sort of thing


----------



## ncon

I tend to pick stuff up at random but I do like a bit of true crime, my most recent read was Gang Leader for a Day by Sudhir Venkatesh.

A little intro from Amazon

Honest and entertaining, Columbia University professor Venkatesh vividly recounts his seven years following and befriending a Chicago crack-dealing gang in a fascinating look into the complex world of the Windy City's urban poor

ISBN-10: 1594201501 ISBN-13: 978-1594201509


----------



## JonW

That sounds great NCON, Im might try and borrow that off you if I may 

I would recomend 'the power of the dog' by don winslow, superb!


----------



## James

I tend to be into more horror and gruesome writings.

Of more general paperbacks that come to mind and were memorable reads for me are Arthur C. Clarkes "Childhoods End" and Ulsula LeGuin's "A Wizard of Earthsea" with the latter extremely unique and enjoyable. Also enjoyed Clarke's "Rama"

On the other end of things and a haunting novel was "It's Alive" by Richard Woodley a creepy weird baby that likes to kill and eat things kind of, with claws a deformity, actually sat and read that one right through non stop pretty much!

....


----------



## Ventura

I would like to read a good horror book. But find most don't scare me. May try the Lovecraft stuff.

Just got Rama stuff off the net. Will try that out sometime.

BTW, does anyone have an e-reader?


----------



## ncon

I have just read "I have no mouth, and I must scream" by Harlan Ellison.

Only a short story, some 6,000 words or so, but utterly box-of-frogs mad. I shall be re-reading this one many times I think. It is available online without looking too hard in pdf format...... enjoy


----------



## Steve's Dad

Just finished No Country For Old Men by Cormac McCarthy. Excellent book, excellent movie.

Currently reading Young Stalin by Simon Sebag Montefiore and Nemesis: The Battle for Japan, 1944-45 by Max Hastings.

Both are good if you like history but I would say Nemisis is the easier read.


----------



## JoT

I am with MarkF ... rarely read fiction.

Some recent reads I am happy to recommend:

Stanley; The Impossible Life Of Africa's Greatest Explorer by Tim Jeal

The State of Africa by Martin Meredith

The Age of Gold by H.W. Brands

Target Basra by Mike Rossiter

Putin and the Rise of Russia by Michael Stuermer


----------



## brooksy

The Shadow Of The Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon

A book that you can read over and over again - terrific


----------



## Jedadiah

lewjamben said:


> I'm getting a bit bored of reading the same old genre books, so I thought I might make use of you guys for new ideas. :tongue2:
> 
> What is your favourite book?
> 
> What are you reading now? (Other than this thread, Smartie-Pants!)
> 
> Is it any good?
> 
> I've just finished reading Andy McNab's latest offering - Brute Force.
> 
> I'm sure I've read it before - in all his other books!


Just reading 'Brute Force' myself. I know what you mean about having read it before, but, as it was a gift from the author, i feel obliged.



pugster said:


> if you liked mcnab i'd recommend duncan falconer 'first into action' (i think hes written a few books , about the sbs)


 First into Action is a very good book, non-fiction, that pulls no punches. Also, Dunc is a bloody nice bloke who calls a spade a spade but with a twinkle in his eye!

Just finished readin 'The Road' by Cormac McCarthy. Not an easy read; quite intense, but very good and one of those books that, when you've finished it, you sit in silence for 20 minutes thinking about what you've just witnessed. Don't plan on putting it down after a chapter, you'll be there a while!


----------



## adrian

If you can read French and you like horror-SF then you should try Serge Brussolo. "Le carnaval de fer" is one of my favorite books but I like pretty much everything he wrote so far. He has a wild imagination and none of his books ever has a happy end.


----------



## swubb

The best novels I've ever read are the Aubrey/Maturin series by Patrick O'Brian set during the Napoleonic Wars. You may remember the movie Master and Commander staring Russell Crowe which was based on these novels. Needless to say the novels are much better than the movie (although I love the movie too) and there are twenty novels in the series all in chronological order. A fantastic read, just make sure you read them in order.

I've put a link here to wiki which describes the series better than I can.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aubrey%E2%80%93Maturin_series


----------



## oddgitt

I'm a big Robert Rankin fan - particularly the ones based around the characters of Brentford & The Flying Swan!

I've also read a few of Simon Kernicks novels - not the most original of stories but definitely a good read, he's a brilliant story teller. The ones featuring Denis Milne are the bestones IMHO.


----------



## Jedadiah

oddgitt said:


> I'm a big Robert Rankin fan - particularly the ones based around the characters of Brentford & The Flying Swan!


 Love Robert Rankin; Lazlo Woodbine and Barry the time travelling sprout. One of my all time favourites is 'The Suburban Book of the Dead', the chapter headers are killers! :lol:


----------



## dapper

ncon said:


> I have just read "I have no mouth, and I must scream" by Harlan Ellison.


 A highly original writer - 'Shatterday' is a good collection :yes:


----------



## dapper

Steve said:


> Just finished No Country For Old Men by Cormac McCarthy. Excellent book, excellent movie.


 :thumbsup: 'The Road' is brilliant too - looking forward to the film


----------



## Chukas

Just finished the new Michael connolly book The Scarecrow which was superb!!

Also Last of the good guys by John Carbone(old book) About a young boy who gets involved in Drugs and the Mafia - Not Bad.

Hold Tight by Harlan Coben - Crime thriller,easy reading.

Can you tell i've been on Holiday for a week :lol:


----------



## feenix

I went into Waterstones over the weekend and saw one of the new (to the UK at least) Sony Ereaders. What a belting piece of kit it is. Ok, the library software it comes with is rubbish, but as soon as you realise that and get yourself a copy of Calibre you'll love the gizmo. The display on these really has to be seen to be appreciated. I thought it was printed paper behind plastic on the demo model, until I pressed the next page button and the display changed. These really are as close to real paper as we are likely to get.

Easy to hold, easy to read, easy to use. Fantastic gadget, well worth the money.


----------



## grant1967

Chukas said:


> Just finished the new Michael connolly book The Scarecrow which was superb!!
> 
> Also Last of the good guys by John Carbone(old book) About a young boy who gets involved in Drugs and the Mafia - Not Bad.
> 
> Hold Tight by Harlan Coben - Crime thriller,easy reading.
> 
> Can you tell i've been on Holiday for a week :lol:


 I thought you were on Honeymoon how did you manage to read 3 books? :laugh:


----------



## Chukas

grant1967 said:


> I thought you were on Honeymoon how did you manage to read 3 books? :laugh:


 What am i gonna do for the other 23 hours and 58 Mins in a day :blush: :laugh:


----------



## cassidy

I'm an editor. Does that count?

Sharon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I go through phases with my reading; nothing for months then if something grabs me everything else gets put on hold as I tend to read cover to cover just breaking for food, liquid ( plus passing of same) & possibly sleep, mind you I do tend to read very fast :book:

Favourite at the moment is Pratchhett although I think Douglas Adams was a better writer, shame he left so early


----------



## langtoftlad

Good - let me know how it goes - have you any seeders?

I've also edited my post to include a link direct to the demonoid torrent - it's showing 10 seeders/5 leechers.


----------



## JTW

langtoftlad said:


> Good - let me know how it goes - have you any seeders?
> 
> I've also edited my post to include a link direct to the demonoid torrent - it's showing 10 seeders/5 leechers.


7 seeders so pretty healthy


----------



## cassidy

feenix said:


> Depends, of what? Have I read it? Was the editing any good?


 Well, I rather hate to admit it, but I was an editor at Reader's Digest for years; now a copy editor at the Legislative Assembly of Ontario. The comment was a bit tongue-in-cheek.

Still work for the Assembly, but am finding my vision to be a little bit of a hurdle: either the print is getting smaller or my eyes are getting worse.

Sharon


----------



## alfajobrob

I love books, science, history, watches (& shopping on amazon) I really enjoyed "Longitude" about Harrison......what are your recommended titles?


----------



## JonW

Churlish perhaps... but I only know of one title that has it all... LOL I'll get me coat...  :bag: :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Gee, I don't know.

Wait!!!

Why don't you try the new Omega Ploprof book. I hear its GREAT!!!

You can find out all about it here.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

I have really enjoyed Rene Rondeau's book, "The Watch of the Future", about the making of the Hamilton Electric Watch. You can find it here.

I also really enjoyed Dava Sobel's book "Longitude". It inspired me on a recent trip to England to head to Greenwich to see Harrison's chronometers. (Excellent by the way).


----------



## JonW

Lol thanks Dave!  youre the best! 

For Omega, I actually really liked Journey Through Time as a big reference but its not cheap, Antiquoriums Omegamania catalogue is good as far as it goes and Ive discussed some of its shortcomings with the author and understand how little time they had to write it, anyway its a lot of info for the money to be honest, just done read it and buy using its pics/descriptions like its a bible, its not.... also Omega Sportwatches by GoldBerger is a cheaper but also fun way to see some great Omegas even if you cant actually read much about them as it's not got much text, I wouldnt bother with Oemga Designs to be honest, sorry to the author there were too many errors. Sticking with Omega, the Time Capsule book is a good read if you buy the English version, less so in Japanese for most of us. LOL

If you just want to learn about Rolex then there are the obvious Amazon offerings and the sportwatches books are good for reference. Few are cover to cover books.

Otherwise if its a story you want, well hold on a few months, there may well be something that flows with some cool watches from Omega on the horizon, in the meantime the net is your friend and the Anonimo Polluce story is worth a read, or so ive been told.

Edited to add... Check out Zero Hour by my good friend Billy Schorr, its a nice book with some superb pictures of mil watches. Not a heavy read and Billy is a great guy to boot. 

http://www.blurb.com/bookstore/detail/268757/?utm_source=badge&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=280x160


----------



## Stuart Davies

These days picking up books on horology hold more interest than owning another new watch so recently I've picked up...

Omega Proplof (as mentioned above)

1001 Wristwatches (excellent value which can be picked up at 'The Works' for Â£7.99)

Wristwatch Annual 2010

Omega - A Journey Through Time (its a bit of a lump to say the least!)

Doxa SUB - Forty Years

Hoping to get a copy of Omegamania sometime soon and would love a copy of Rolex Submariner but at Â£375 may be sometime!


----------



## JonW

Stu youve reminded me... how could I forget... im losing the plot... if you want dive stories you *need* Dr Pete Miller's new Diving with Legends book. I reviewed a pre release copy for him and its superb, great stuff. His Doxa book is great if you want to understand all those Doxa's, they all look the same to most of us and we like watches LOL.

1001 and those books are great for seeing something you didnt know existed and I found a great book locally that was the same money and doe in the mid90s so had lots of pics of watches you wouldnt really see today.


----------



## Maf

WATCH. History of the modern wrist watch

By Pieter Doensen :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Anyone remotely interested in the history of American watch making should read this book. I'm not a great book reader, but this book had me riveted....

Sadly, long out-of-print and now fetching high prices.


----------



## Kutusov

I'm running out of references but I'm sure I'm missing some great books and writers. So I was wondering what your answers to this question might be as a way to find out those that I don't know about or never read.

To me, my favourite book ever is probably "Crime and Punishment" but I'm also a big fan of Sci-Fi/Fantasy and writers like Hemingway, Bukowski, Camus, Orwell, Conrad... I think I'm pretty eclectic :lol:

Something I've noticed though is that I seem not to get very impressed by any female writer... I have to think really hard on one I might like and the only name I can think of is Ursula Le Guin and her books are pretty "meh..."


----------



## scottswatches

the book i have recommended more than any other would be Air Babylon. It's not deep and meaningful, but it is a good insight into the airport business.

One author who annoys me and also entertains me is Ben Elton. Again, nothing too deep.

I do believe that everyone should be made to read 1984, if need be while the state watches you!


----------



## jimbo1878

Izaak Walton

The compleat angler.

Honestly the most interesting book I've ever read! Also it's the third most published book of all time? Surprising thing is, nobody I speak to has ever read it..


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Also a Dostoevsky, The Idiot. I have read Crime & Punishment and I found that although C&P is amazing, The Idiot is somehow even deeper...


----------



## William_Wilson

Jack Kerouac, start with"On the Road".

Kurt Vonnegut, Jr., start with "Player Piano" and "Welcome to the Monkey House" an anthology of short stories.

Read anthologies of Robert Bloch and Harlan Ellison.

Don't forget Robert A. Heinlein. Time after time, I'll be watching a TV programme or film and think "Heinlein did that ages ago".

Later,

William


----------



## Who. Me?

The Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham

I rarely if ever read a book more than once (why bother, when you know what happens?), but I've read Day of the Triffids more times than I can remember.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Who. Me? said:


> but I've read Day of the Triffids more times than I can remember.


How many times is that? :lol:


----------



## Rotundus

tolkein - Hobbit, Silmerillion, Tom Bombadil, Unfinished Tales, first & third books of LOTR - second in just dull by comparison

peake - gormenghast

steinbeck - once there was a war, the pearl and the more famous stuff

shakspeare - fill yer boots!!!

heinlein - start with the later stuff and work backwards

hugo - les miserables, there is that odd bit in the middle but...

asimov - where to start, really!!

spike milligan - all of them

sorry, have been sober for a couple of weeks now, not thinking straight, if i come up with a few more i'll let you know

if you just want a good yarn then stephan king, clive custler & herbert (dune & others), douglas adams (HHGTTG etc)

mmm perhaps coffee will help......

i seem to remember enjoying call of the wild as a sprog, so thts jack london.

wilbur smith wrote a good gung ho story too!

the dirk gently stuff, long dark tea time of the soul etc

the curious incident of the dog in the night

ben bova, ian banks (m or otherwise)


----------



## dowsing

The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov is well worth a read and then re-reading just to get your head around all the Russian names.

It's one that I fancy reading again soon.


----------



## Kutusov

^^^^ Excellent one, that! Easily on my top 10!

Unfortunately I've gone through all the classic Russians already... The Idiot is excellent, as all his other books. Dostoievskie is by very far my favourite writer. Didn't enjoy "The Gambler" much, even though it's one of his better know works (I don't wnat to think that that is because it's one of the smallest of his books  )

Heinlien is brilliant, I imagine a lot of people that have seen "Starship troopers" will stay away from the book but it has nothing to do with the movie (well, a little bit) and I think it helped me to understand a little better the US military thing... you know, you served with the Marines, etc, so you feel like you've earned a different level of citizenship.

Writers I've never heard of and I'm going to look into: Izaak Walton, peake, spike milligan and John Wyndham!

Thanks so far, keep'em coming!


----------



## r00barb

I read to escape so often find myself reading fairly low brow, easy to read things (currently working through Lee Childs Jack Reacher series), Nostradamus Ate My Hamster (Robert Rankin) still makes me laugh, Blood on the Risers (John Leppelman) is harrowing and humbling and i find Jackie Chan's biography quite inspirational. For a classic, The Count of Monte Cristo is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Rotundus

early terry pratchett is good too.


----------



## William_Wilson

Utter gibberish, but still better than his sci-fi. :lol:










Perplexing, if nothing else.


















Just because you like things with a Russian flair. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus

William_Wilson said:


> Perplexing, if nothing else.


cant look at this without a sean connery vioce in my head saying "yesh, hello mish moneypenny" :yes:


----------



## dowsing

I often find myself going back to George Orwell and Raymond Chandler as they were big favourites of my parents so I was pretty much brought up on reading them.

Regarding Russians have you tried any Gogol? I've only read the overcoat and some short stories though I found them very well written and engaging.

Another one I keep meaning to read is a good translation of Don Quixote though still haven't gotten around to it or even read any translation yet.


----------



## William_Wilson

Samuel Beckett's "Waiting for Godot". It may even give you some insights into autoerotic asphyxiation. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Sageas

Dickens Great Expectations and also 9 stories by J.D Salinger are my all time favourites. Anything by Ian Rankin is cool too - have read all his Rebus series and more.


----------



## Kutusov

Chandler and Dickens are two classics I haven't touched yet... well, not sure about Dickens, I think I've read Great Expectations but I honestly can't remember.

I'm glad no one has said Jane Austen so far as I went through half of her books and they "taste" like saw-dust...

Dowsing, yes I've read every single Gogol I could find! The anthology usually sold as "St. Petersburg Tales" should be on every person's bookshelf! To the people that don't know about him, it's a late XIX century writer that sounds like Monty Pythons! Nonsense at its best! Bulgakov also has some great texts on that vein as satire to Stalin and the Soviet State. The funny thing about Bulgakov was that he had a direct line to Stalin, so when all the top guys would scream "heretic!!!" and were preparing to censure one of his texts or plays, he would phone Stalin complaining and everybody had to shut up :lol:

I don't know about a good Don Quixote translation to English but I bet they can't be very bad. You usually have good translations. Don't let that stop you, Don Quixote is also one of the books of my life, firmly on my top 10. It's funny, clever, deep... I remember trying to slow down my reading because I was sure that once I had finish I would dislike the next 3 books, no matter how good they might be!


----------



## William_Wilson

If you're thinking about Chandler, read Dashiell Hammett. He had actual experience in the detective business.

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

jimbo1878 said:


> Izaak Walton
> 
> The compleat angler.
> 
> Honestly the most interesting book I've ever read! Also it's the third most published book of all time? Surprising thing is, nobody I speak to has ever read it..


I say I'm not a Walton collector but I had about thirty editions from the 1700's to the 1970's.

I have to say the one that has really stuck with me is by Harry Middleton, "The Earth is Enough". A little pricey in the 1st edition (esp. signed as he is gone now) but later printings and SB are easily picked up. Well worth it!! I'm into angling titles and it's pretty tough to pick just one. I would say any of his titles are a sure bet.

There is always John Dunning for great Murder/Mysteries revolving around books - These can't be beat! His 1st is probably the best, "Booked to Die". Check 'em out!


----------



## jimbo1878

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I say I'm not a Walton collector but I had about thirty editions from the 1700's to the 1970's.
> 
> I have to say the one that has really stuck with me is by Harry Middleton, "The Earth is Enough". A little pricey in the 1st edition (esp. signed as he is gone now) but later printings and SB are easily picked up. Well worth it!! I'm into angling titles and it's pretty tough to pick just one. I would say any of his titles are a sure bet.
> 
> There is always John Dunning for great Murder/Mysteries revolving around books - These can't be beat! His 1st is probably the best, "Booked to Die". Check 'em out!


 I had an edition from the 20s. A mate of mine saw it on the bay and won it for coppers.

Well worth picking a copy up.


----------



## mrteatime

Anything by robert rankin, pratchett , douglas adams is a must (including his dirk gently ones) Midnight mayor series by kate griffin is outstanding....

Animal farm, and 1984 go without saying.....also worth a mention is Tom Holt, and tom sharp


----------



## JoT

Here's some I have read recently:

The Command of the Ocean: A Naval History of Britain 1649-1815 by N A M Rogers

The Pale Abyssinian: The Life of James Bruce, African Explorer and Adventurer by Miles Bredin

The Scramble for Africa by Thomas Pakenham

Stanley: Africa's Greatest Explorer: The Impossible Life of Africa's Greatest Explorer by Tim Jeal

The book on Stanley is the one I would recommend first, what he achieved defies modern comprehension, he has been portrayed as a racist monster but this book turns the conventional view of Stanley on its head.

James Bruce was someone I had never heard of and I only bought the book because I was waiting for a delayed flight, an astonishing life, so astonishing many people didn't believe him.


----------



## Sageas

JoT said:


> Here's some I have read recently:
> 
> The Command of the Ocean: A Naval History of Britain 1649-1815 by N A M Rogers
> 
> The Pale Abyssinian: The Life of James Bruce, African Explorer and Adventurer by Miles Bredin
> 
> The Scramble for Africa by Thomas Pakenham
> 
> Stanley: Africa's Greatest Explorer: The Impossible Life of Africa's Greatest Explorer by Tim Jeal
> 
> The book on Stanley is the one I would recommend first, what he achieved defies modern comprehension, he has been portrayed as a racist monster but this book turns the conventional view of Stanley on its head.
> 
> James Bruce was someone I had never heard of and I only bought the book because I was waiting for a delayed flight, an astonishing life, so astonishing many people didn't believe him.


 Have you read any Robert Harris? The way he mixes in a fictional story into a historical setting is great and makes you want to go find out more about each subject. Archangel (about Stalin) and Enigma are amingst the best I've read.


----------



## dowsing

For more recent authors/books I'd highly recommend "A Fraction Of The Whole by Steve Toltz" and "The Book Of Lost Things by John Connolly"


----------



## Kutusov

I just remembered a very good reference... Damon Runyon's short stories.


----------



## jaslfc5

Don't read anything these days but ones I have enjoyed.

Ayn rand -atlas shrugged and fountainhead

Flashman papers -George macdonald fraser

American psycho - bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## handlehall

Tess of the D'Urbervilles is definitely one of my favourites and I love the Polanski film adaptation too


----------



## JTW

Neal Stephenson SF author - in particular Cryptonomicon, Anathem, Snow Crash and Diamond Age inorder og preference (imho)

More Sf CJ Cherryh, Richard Morgan Neal Asher, Kim Stanley Robinson, Banks has already been mentioned

Anthony Burgess, great underestimated British author up there with Graham, Greene try Earthly Powers the Enderby books and The Malayan trilogy, Clockwork orange also by him but not my favourite


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, Stephenson... now there's a writer I have a hard time with... maybe it's me that doesn't get information theory and cybernetics and all that but I've read several of his books and I don't get why he's so praised.

I did enjoy immensely his "Baroque Cycle" books that some say are a prequel to Cryptominicon. I liked them so much I would find myself scratching my head and wondering how could he write like that and all the other books be so different, it's almost they are from completely different authors.

No Bernard Cornwell fans? I liked his "Warlord Chronicles" a lot! Then I tried to follow his "Alfred the Great" stuff but it's pretty much the same thing, plus it took so long for the next volume to get published that I pretty much forgot the whole story. I would have to start from book 1 all over again.


----------



## normdiaz

If you enjoy science fiction, try something by Alan Dean Foster.


----------



## DaveOS

I'm quite mainstream and boring in my book choices.

I like a bit of 'switch off' reading and enjoy Lee Child's Jack Reacher novels. Also, Michael Connelly, Mark Billingham, John Harvey, basically W H Smith's selection.

For a bit of comedy, Marc Blake and Danny King are worth a google.


----------



## William_Wilson

How about "The Day of the Locust"?










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> How about "The Day of the Locust"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I know it's a classic but I never read it... but what's the boss doing there? :lol:

Probably a bit different from that but since you mentioned Kerouac before ("Big Sur" being my favourite) and now this, it made me think of John Fante, especially "Ask the Dust" and "1933 was a bad year". Very good writer in the style of the beat generation thing, although I don't think the academics include him in that movement.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> I know it's a classic but I never read it... but what's the boss doing there? :lol:


Did you check the synopsis? :lol:

Later,

William

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Did you check the synopsis? :lol:


I did but then I made a mental picture that I want to keep out of my mind


----------



## chris l

Steinbeck 'Cannery Row' et al

Tressel 'The Ragged trousered philanthropist'

Kerouac

Raymond Chandler

Dashiel Hammet

Terry Pratchett

Thoreau

Solzhenitsyn

William Gibson


----------



## Phillionaire

I do enjoy a good read. I'm currently working through Andy Mcnab's Nick Stone series and would recommend them to anyone who is a fan of the genre.

What's on other people's bedside tables?? (keep it clean people  )


----------



## Rotundus

whilst studying for my next work assessment this week i shall be mostly reading terry pratchet's snuf.

got it for xmas and got half way through then got busy.

picked it up again recently and reading a bit every night.


----------



## scottswatches

SuperFreakanomics - the follow up to Freakanomics.

It askes questions such as

Is it safer to drink drive or walk drunk?

Has feminisim been bad for schoolschildren?

and then backs up the answer with stats (in an interesting way)

I haven't read 50 shades of grey. Yet


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> I haven't read 50 shades of grey. Yet


It was lying around last week, I read the first couple of pages, a bit in the middle, their emails and a bit at the end, what a load of guff. Big M reads three or four of these chic lit/mills &boon type books every week and even she didn't finish it.

:lol: :lol:

I usually go for a lucky dip from the library, nothing to taxing, crime fiction or sort detective stuff, read some of the "Jack Reacher" ones recently, they were not to bad. Mostly so unremarkable that I rarely remember the authors.


----------



## Odo

Just finished "The Fall of Hyperion" by Dan Simmons, good old fashioned si-fi. Would read the next one but it's not on the [email protected]@dy Kindle store yet and I hate buying a series in different formats, sad I know


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Currently reading "four stories" by Alan Bennett.


----------



## kevkojak

Just finished this months Spiderman. That's about as taxing as it gets these days. :lol:

Of course not. I've got three on the go now, the most interesting is The Holcroft Covenant by Robert Ludlum. I got well into his stuff after the Bourne series books which were great. (still being written, but by another chap - Eric Van Lustbader).

Also reading a cracking poker book called Ghosts at the Table, and re-reading the Lord of the Rings trilogy again.

Bought 'the bunny suicides' from a charity shop yesterday and read it in about ten minutes. Funny as hell.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've just finished reading The Heroes by Joe Abercrombie which is a superb adult fantasy about a particulary pointless battle for a particularly pointless hill (called The Heroes after some stones set on the top of it) it's a fantastic unflinching book about the futility of war, the experienced men (called named men) who fight in them & the green inexperienced men who want to get a "name" for themselves. For anyone who's a fan of fantasy/sword & sorcery (call it what you will) I can't recommend Joe Abercrombie highly enough - his First Law Trilogy (The Blade Itself, Before They Are Hanged & Last Argument Of Kings) is absolutely fantastic :thumbup:

Having finished The Heroes I'm now part way through the first of a series of books by Anne Parry about a Victorian police detective called William Monk. It's a good read & I have another 16 to go after this one!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Das Krapital...the latest updated version of 'Roger's Profanisaurus' (from Viz comic). I read the previous version, Magna Farta which took about 3months. This latest version has about 12,000 entries, and is like a telephone directory. It never ceases to amaze me how people keep coming up with all these comical words.


----------



## JWL940

Narrow Dog to Carcassonne. Had my first narrowboat holiday last month and now cannot get enough of them. Narrow Dog to Wigan Pier has just been released so I guess that'll be my next book. Just got to convince the good lady that she really did enjoy her week afloat,that won't be easy.


----------



## JTW

Blue Remembered Earth by Alastair Reynolds, modern hard SF with a kind of nostalgic feel to it, maybe like modernised Arthur C Clarke, very enjoyable.


----------



## DaveOS

At the minute, Lee Child's latest. Very much like James Bond, you know that the lead character will win in the end but you still enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Phillionaire

Dave O said:


> At the minute, Lee Child's latest. Very much like James Bond, you know that the lead character will win in the end but you still enjoy it anyway.


Quite true. I read Carte Blanche by Jeffrey Deaver and while I quite enjoyed it, it never occurred to me during the book that Bond may not emerge a winner at the end.


----------



## Phillionaire

pauluspaolo said:


> I've just finished reading The Heroes by Joe Abercrombie which is a superb adult fantasy about a particulary pointless battle for a particularly pointless hill (called The Heroes after some stones set on the top of it) it's a fantastic unflinching book about the futility of war, the experienced men (called named men) who fight in them & the green inexperienced men who want to get a "name" for themselves. For anyone who's a fan of fantasy/sword & sorcery (call it what you will) I can't recommend Joe Abercrombie highly enough - his First Law Trilogy (The Blade Itself, Before They Are Hanged & Last Argument Of Kings) is absolutely fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> Having finished The Heroes I'm now part way through the first of a series of books by Anne Parry about a Victorian police detective called William Monk. It's a good read & I have another 16 to go after this one!


Sounds worth a read. I gave up on fantasy books because they all seemed so alike. (An unnamed evil in the land, a group of mismatched heroes, someone who comes into his legacy just at the end to fight the villain, etc.)

I just ordered all 10 or so Nick Stone books, so that'll keep me busy for a while, but I might look into fantasy again afterward. There's a heap to choose from now. Seems like a lot of new authors coming out at the moment.


----------



## jmurray01

What's a book ? Only joking.

I'm currently reading Robert Ludlum's The Apocalypse Watch which I am nigh on 200 pages through and thoroughly enjoying, as I did The Janson Directive.

I also enjoy reading Jack Higgins and... The other author's name escapes me, not drunk enough coffee evidently.


----------



## Odo

JTW said:


> Blue Remembered Earth by Alastair Reynolds, modern hard SF with a kind of nostalgic feel to it, maybe like modernised Arthur C Clarke, very enjoyable.


I quite fancy trying one of his novels, is this a stand alone or one of a series? Ta


----------



## BondandBigM

This weeks haul of chic lit from the library, I read the first few pages then a couple in the middle, the endings are all the same so I don't bother with that bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## JTW

Odo said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Remembered Earth by Alastair Reynolds, modern hard SF with a kind of nostalgic feel to it, maybe like modernised Arthur C Clarke, very enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> I quite fancy trying one of his novels, is this a stand alone or one of a series? Ta
Click to expand...

First of a proposed trilogy i believe.


----------



## jmurray01

Popped down to the library today and got a few more books to read:

Robert Ludlum - The Chancellor Manuscript

Robert Ludlum - The Aquitaine Progression

Michael Ridpath - Fatal Error

Ken McClure - The Gulf Conspiracy


----------



## William_Wilson

BondandBigM said:


> I read the first few pages then a couple in the middle, the endings are all the same so I don't bother with that bit :lol: :lol:


Years ago when I had the eyesight for reading books, I would pick a book that looked interesting from the display of "featured" books at the front of the library. I'd go to a random spot in the middle and start reading. If it grabbed my interest I'd go back and read from the start, otherwise I'd give it a pass.

Later,

William


----------



## jmurray01

William_Wilson said:


> Years ago when I had the eyesight for reading books, I would pick a book that looked interesting from the display of "featured" books at the front of the library. I'd go to a random spot in the middle and start reading. If it grabbed my interest I'd go back and read from the start, otherwise I'd give it a pass.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Oh God no, what if you accidentally read an important bit that you don't know about at the start ?

When I open a book to see how many pages it has I always have to try hard not to accidentally read the ending words or it really annoys me.

Lord I'm strange...


----------



## feenix

I read a lot, and get most of my books from the library via the internet (yes you can do that, and its free).

I don't stick to a specific genre, but rather switch between them as the mood takes me. This week I've read a Simon R Green 'Secret Histories' book, Yes Man by Danny Dwyer and I'm currently half way through a rather good thriller by Giorgio Faletti called I am God.


----------



## ADY

Just finished "A Perfect Spy" by John Le Carre.

Its quite heavy going in some places but if you like deep disection of characters - it doesn't get much deeper than this. A complete profile of a member of the British Secret Intelligence and how he came to be employed as such, stemming from his very unorthodox childhood and ultimately how he struggles with his duplicity as a spy and as a father and husband. Needless to say its not a book to lift the spirits but nevertheless, I found it a fascinating insight into the the more likely and less hollywood perpetuation of the world of spies.


----------



## Kutusov

Finished reading something very good a few nights ago: "ThaÃ¯s" by Anatole France. Seems to be hard to find an English translation, your best bet is getting an used copy from abebooks or some similar site.

Now I'm off to "Armor" by John Steakley.

Also joined a book forum :wallbash:


----------



## normdiaz

Christopher Wilkins' THE MEASURE OF LOVE combines horology with a tragic love story.


----------



## chris l

ADY said:


> Just finished "A Perfect Spy" by John Le Carre.
> 
> Its quite heavy going in some places but if you like deep disection of characters - it doesn't get much deeper than this. A complete profile of a member of the British Secret Intelligence and how he came to be employed as such, stemming from his very unorthodox childhood and ultimately how he struggles with his duplicity as a spy and as a father and husband. Needless to say its not a book to lift the spirits but nevertheless, I found it a fascinating insight into the the more likely and less hollywood perpetuation of the world of spies.


I like all of Le Carres work, and have done since I read 'A murder of quality' and 'The spy who came in from the cold' , when I was about 8.

A friend was his nanny for some years, and was given a number set of signed firsts by him, which I managed to obtain from her.

Some of the Len Deightons are in a similar style.


----------



## scottswatches

Roger the Dodger said:


> Das Krapital...the latest updated version of 'Roger's Profanisaurus' (from Viz comic). I read the previous version, Magna Farta which took about 3months. This latest version has about 12,000 entries, and is like a telephone directory. It never ceases to amaze me how people keep coming up with all these comical words.


Brilliant book - excellent bogside reading

i'm reading 50 shades now, and it is guff. Feel i have to read it though to see what the fuss is about.

I'm also reading Superfreakanomics, which is as good as freakanomics so far. Just finished Africa - Altered States, Ordinary Miracles by Richard Dowdes. That is superb for anyone with an interest in the continent.


----------



## ADY

chris l said:


> I like all of Le Carres work, and have done since I read 'A murder of quality' and 'The spy who came in from the cold' , when I was about 8.
> 
> A friend was his nanny for some years, and was given a number set of signed firsts by him, which I managed to obtain from her.
> 
> Some of the Len Deightons are in a similar style.


 I must try some Deighton; Been listening to the dramatised plays (storytime/book at bedtime) on iplayer and they have been gripping.


----------



## OldHooky

Dipping in and out of "Cloud Atlas". Bizarre, occasionally difficult going, but strangely compulsive.


----------



## Deco

Currently:

1. Ghost Wars, by Steve Coll - a surprisingly interesting history of the United States CIA, with particular emphasis on Afghanistan, the WTC attack of September 11th and the (so called) War on Terror.

2. A brave vessel, by Hobson Woodward - the true story of the castaways who rescued Jamestown decades before the Pilgrim Fathers set foot in the New World. The the true account is the basis of Shakespeares 'The Tempest'.

3. Land Rover Adventures in Africa - by David Phillips. I wish I had his job :-(


----------



## grey

chris l said:


> I like all of Le Carres work, and have done since I read 'A murder of quality' and 'The spy who came in from the cold' , when I was about 8.
> 
> A friend was his nanny for some years, and was given a number set of signed firsts by him, which I managed to obtain from her.
> 
> Some of the Len Deightons are in a similar style.


 Like his earlier work that you mention, Chris, but i've found his latest stuff very formulaic - there's always an amazingly good descriptive chapter of a civilain as a passenger in an RAF Tornado, or a clapped out Russian freight plane over the Himalalyas, or a mule ride over a mountain pass, but the bits joining these together get me wondering if the guy really inhabits the same space as the rest of us. Wish Len Deighton hadn't stopped, but in a very similar way he was best when writing about the cold war; like le Carre, get him into industry,banks, films, pharmaceuticals and the plot credibility thins out badly.(How the hell would I know though  .)

Am halfway through both Max Hastings' 'All Hell let Loose' and Anthony Beevor's 'Second World War' - both brilliant and absorbing, but, just like like Len D and JLC, ask me a question about a particular book of either and I couldn't remember which was which  .

Graham


----------



## marmisto

For an amazing read try, Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantell, I'm on the next one , Bring up the bodies. She can write anyone under the table.

For sci-fi buffs try China Mieville - Perdido Street Station, Iron Council etc absolutely amazing concepts.

If you really want a good read, The Craft of Stonemasonry by yours truly will be published in a couple of weeks, it's the business if you've ever fancied working a bit of stone but the plot is a bit on the light side, though there's lots of nice pics......


----------



## Oxcitizen

Currently reading Crusade by Robyn Young (second book in the trilogy). Got a thing for historical fiction at the moment, stack more on the book shelf to get through.


----------



## foztex

I started The Scarecrow by Michael Connelly whilst at the beach yesterday. Not read any of his stuff before but I am currently on page 73 and rather enjoying it.

Andy


----------



## Grandiloquence

Juggling my time between The Lord of the Rings (again!) and Robin Hobbs' Farseer trilogy. After that I have Mark Radcliffe's "Reelin' in the Years" to read.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

For sometime now Caroline & I have been reading to each other every evening as we do the washing up. Since last year we`ve been thoroughly enjoying re-reading Pratchett`s Disc World series, it`s great to see how the characters develop through the books, currently we are going through Thief Of Time B)


----------



## JTW

mach 0.0013137 said:


> For sometime now Caroline & I have been reading to each other every evening as we do the washing up. Since last year we`ve been thoroughly enjoying re-reading Pratchett`s Disc World series, it`s great to see how the characters develop through the books, currently we are going through Thief Of Time B)


Great series that.

Have you read Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman - brilliant!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JTW said:


> Great series that.
> 
> Have you read Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman - brilliant!


 Not yet, I have read the `Johnny` series as well as Truckers, Diggers & Wings plus The Carpet People & The Unadulterated Cat - all superb books :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing

I'm currently reading Jeanette Winterson's Why Be Happy When You Could Be Normal?


----------



## JTW

I'm on the most recent of George R.R.Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series - A Dance with Dragons, much slower development than the earlier books, Game of Thrones etc So it is annoying in that less happens and plot development is slower but the richness of detail is excellent and makes for compelling reading.

The TV series is good but the books (as usual?) are much, much better,


----------



## Buran

Andrew Neil, Full Disclosure.


----------



## normdiaz

I'm about halfway through the Kindle e-book edition of A TALE OF TWO CITIES, by Charles Dickens. A bit slow reading the old prose style.

Haven't set foot in a brick and mortar library since acquiring the Kindle (reader) early this year. I can check out e-books from my local library, purchase from Amazon, or secure from a list of 100 free titles from Amazon. Just select them through my computer and they are delivered wirelessly to my Kindle. A real gas (petrol) saver.


----------



## Raffe

MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e - the dirt by the band members and Neil Strauss. Filthy, hard-rockin', unbelievable.


----------



## BondandBigM

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT

The Downing Street Years by Margaret Thatcher


----------



## JTW

JoT said:


> The Downing Street Years by Margaret Thatcher


Never been into Horror...


----------



## Phillionaire

Remote Control by Andy McNab. Nick Stones first mission.

Not too bad at all. Fast paced and thrillingly educational (I love books and films where the MC builds something handy from sh!t in the shops, or gives insight into nifty stuff, counter-surveillance or other useful tips - like Burn Notice, but not as crap). And the books follow on much more than I thought they would.

4 stars


----------



## OldHooky

marmisto said:


> For an amazing read try, Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantell, I'm on the next one , Bring up the bodies. She can write anyone under the table.
> 
> For sci-fi buffs try China Mieville - Perdido Street Station, Iron Council etc absolutely amazing concepts.
> 
> If you really want a good read, The Craft of Stonemasonry by yours truly will be published in a couple of weeks, it's the business if you've ever fancied working a bit of stone but the plot is a bit on the light side, though there's lots of nice pics......


I couldn't get stuck into Wolf Hall, but I might give it another go sometime. Have still to find time to finish Cloud Atlas, which I'd better do before I forget what on earth is going on!


----------



## Foxdog

Started reading Mud,Sweat & Tears, Bear Grylls autobiography Saturday easy reading with very short chapters so pick it up -put it down sort of book. I dont do novels or fiction so an ideal book for me, to get back onto reading which I haven't done for a few years despite collecting books!:fox:


----------



## mrteatime

Yesterday i finally recieved my 40th. birthday present from my wife......6 weeks from the USA!!!!!!

A copy of george orwells 1984 from 1949 .


----------



## gaz64

just finished re reading Peirs Anthony battle circle books again... Sos the rope, var the stick and Neq the sword. nice easy science fiction fantasy books.

Fatherland by Robert Harris was worth a read as well

A non fiction book that made a good read was In foreign Fields... Medal winners in Iraq and Afghanistan told in their own words.


----------



## mrteatime

Midnight mayor by kate griffin is excellent and am also reading the japanese devil fish by robert rankin which as always is sublime . plus anything by pratchett....keep going back and rereading his stuff.....


----------



## gaz64

mrteatime said:


> Yesterday i finally recieved my 40th. birthday present from my wife......6 weeks from the USA!!!!!!
> 
> A copy of george orwells 1984 from 1949 .


Written in 1948 so yours is a very early copy then


----------



## 1878

3/4 of the way through kill Alex Cross by James Patterson well written enjoying it but would not describe as a cant put down book, I have only recently started reading Patterson books after running out of Grishams which I have enjoyed reading.


----------



## feenix

Just waitin on book four of 'The Unincorporated' series By Dani and Eytan Kollin to come out. Out in the US in the next couple of months, so should be avialble in the UK by next summer.

They've taken the idea of Big Buisness taking over and moved it forward into the future (but not to distant). The series starts with The Unincorporated Man and is a fascinating/scary/educational read. I won't say anymore about the book itself in-case anyone else picks it up to read in the future. I hate spoilers


----------



## mrteatime

http://i118.photobuc...07-31105655.jpg

dont seem to be able to post a pic but heres a link of my book


----------



## mrteatime

And one of the inside...its all yellowy and smells like a library!










http://i118.photobuc...07-31105722.jpg


----------



## JTW

Son of Heaven, the first book of David Wingrove's rewrite of The Chung Kuo sequence which depicts a future earth dominated by China.

Enjoying it, an update of the post apocalypse novels which seemed to be a mainstay of British SF in the 50s and 60s (think John Wyndham and John Christopher with modern post Cyberpunk trappings)

Supposed to stretch to 20 volumes altogether 

As an aside why does 1984 still feel as if it should be the future when it's nearly 30 years ago? As do 1999 and 2001, I go into shock every time I think about this!


----------



## JoT

mrteatime said:


> http://i118.photobuc...07-31105655.jpg
> 
> dont seem to be able to post a pic but heres a link of my book


Fixed it for you Shawn .... how long have you been a member?


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> Fixed it for you Shawn .... how long have you been a member?


 

my favourite book of all time john....i went to a school in east london and the teachers were either lefties or communists  and this was "forced" upon us......


----------



## JoT

It had a big impact on me, all my lefty teachers thought it would do us some good, the irony was they didn't understand the book could equally apply to them, I figured they were the "outer party" and I was a prole :rofl:


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> It had a big impact on me, all my lefty teachers thought it would do us some good, the irony was they didn't understand the book could equally apply to them, I figured they were the "outer party" and I was a prole :rofl:


funny you should mention that....i had a discussion with a mate of mine over a beer and we both mentioned that....we always felt we were 'outside' the system  we always thought that the teachers were the 'pigs' in animal farm.....

most of my teachers in my school were shaven headed and wore doc martin shoes....and that was just the women 

they used to give issues of 'socialist worker' in the lobby of our school


----------



## JTW

mrteatime said:


> they used to give issues of 'socialist worker' in the lobby of our school


You were lucky we had to read the Daily Mail!


----------



## mrteatime

JTW said:


> You were lucky we had to read the Daily Mail!


----------



## BondandBigM

A couple of lucky dips that on getting half way through the first one is turning out to be ok  The only minor problem is that they are about half way through a series.



> As Bob Skinner takes an evening stroll with a gorgeous filmstar on his arm, surely the worst of his worries is that back at Headquarters, an ambitious new colleague is scheming to enlarge his territory at Skinnerâ€™s expense. But when a frightening shot-gun attack sends Skinner and his old flame Louise Banks diving for cover, it seems danger has zeroed in on him once again. Returning to her native Scotland to shoot her latest film, Louise Banks is one of Scotlandâ€™s most popular exports â€" except with the stalker who seems determined to scare her witless â€" and maybe worse. For Skinner, tracking down her tormentor isnâ€™t just business now. Itâ€™s very personal indeed. Meanwhile, the case of a pensioner found dead in his bath turns out to be anything but an open and shut case â€" especially when one of Skinnerâ€™s closest staff is accused of murdering him. And a gang of thieves specialising in stealing items of a rather slippery nature are driving more than one police force to distraction. On several fronts, Skinner is about to find out that nothing is quite what it seems....


----------



## sangman2000

Hey man, if you had a wild time in your youth then you might enjoy this. i used to get the individual copies form the local head shop, well hear it is.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Freak-Brothers-Omnibus-Rolled-Package/dp/0861661591/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344289560&sr=1-1


----------



## sangman2000

sangman2000 said:


> Hey man, if you had a wild time in your youth then you might enjoy this. i used to get the individual copies form the local head shop, well hear it is.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Freak-Brothers-Omnibus-Rolled-Package/dp/0861661591/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344289560&sr=1-1


This link is better http://www.amazon.co.uk/Freak-Brothers-Omnibus-The-Package/dp/0861661591/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344292858&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## William_Wilson

sangman2000 said:


> This link is better http://www.amazon.co.uk/Freak-Brothers-Omnibus-The-Package/dp/0861661591/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344292858&sr=8-1-fkmr0


 Mach probably has the originals still. 

Later,

William


----------



## luddite

I'm currently reading Ancestral Vices by Tom Sharpe .

A mix of comedy and tragedy.


----------



## Phillionaire

Just finished Remote Control by Andy McNab. Loved it, for anyone that appreciates a good action how-to military deniable-ops thriller.

On to Crisis Four, the next in the series.


----------



## mrteatime

luddite said:


> I'm currently reading Ancestral Vices by Tom Sharpe .
> 
> A mix of comedy and tragedy.


he's a funny guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> For sometime now Caroline & I have been reading to each other every evening as we do the washing up. Since last year we`ve been thoroughly enjoying re-reading Pratchett`s Disc World series, it`s great to see how the characters develop through the books, currently we are going through Thief Of Time B)


We`re still going through the series & thoroughly enjoying them except for `Small Gods` which for some reason this time we haven`t found to be that good to the extant that we had to give it up :no:

Oh well, we`ve now moved onto Interesting Times , hopefully it`ll be better :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt

Currently reading this month's issue of Top Gear magazine.  But have just finished (for about the umpteenth time) F4 Phantom : A pilot's story by Robert Preston.


----------



## Phillionaire

thunderbolt said:


> Currently reading this month's issue of Top Gear magazine.  But have just finished (for about the umpteenth time) F4 Phantom : A pilot's story by Robert Preston.


Apache dawn is a great read if you like that style of book. British apache pilots and their shenanigans in Afghanistan.


----------



## thunderbolt

Phillionaire said:


> Apache dawn is a great read if you like that style of book. British apache pilots and their shenanigans in Afghanistan.


 Thanks Phil, I'll try and pickup a copy this week while I'm off.


----------



## Kutusov

Finished reading the Grail trilogy by Bernard Cornwell a couple of days ago and started reading The Lost Fleet - Dauntless (first of six) by Jack Campbell.


----------



## scottswatches

I've just finished The Vanity Game, by HJ Hampson, and loved it

The first chapter is full of cliches, but by the fourth the twists start occuring and don't stop. I won't spoil it by giving away the story, but it is original - a rare gift these days. It's only available on Kindle, but a good use of Â£1.99

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0089R3LQG/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title

Disclaimer. The author is my sisters best friend, which is how I got to find out about it and read it. That said I wouldn't recommend it unless I did enjoy it, and all the amazon reviews are also very favourable


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Currently reading "Jimmy Corrigan The Smartest Kid On Earth" by Chris Ware. It's amazing and if you like graphic novels, then it's worth having a look at.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Corrigan,_the_Smartest_Kid_on_Earth


----------



## MarkF

How I Won the Yellow Jumper ( Dispatches from the Tour de France) - Ned Boulting.

Carolyn bought me it at the weekend. Unbelievable drivel, a whole chapter devoted to how he packs his suitcase and what he puts there enabling journalist to live a hotel room lifetsyle for the TdF. Do I care? I am bovvered what he has in his friggin suitcase? Or, how it is packed? No, I do't give a monkey's fart, what a load rubbish, worst book I've read all year, by a bleedin journalist too! Crap....................... .


----------



## jimbo1878

Just getting ready to start ham on rye by Charles bukowski.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

jimbo1878 said:


> Just getting ready to start ham on rye by Charles bukowski.


F**k yeah!


----------



## jimbo1878

MerlinShepherd said:


> F**k yeah!


 So it's good then lol

Got post office on the way for when I finish it too.


----------



## Kutusov

jimbo1878 said:


> Just getting ready to start ham on rye by Charles bukowski.


One of my favourites! I do hope it's not the first one by him that you're reading though, I think that one should be left for last. It's like "the origin of CB". It's amazingly honest, as the rest of his books, but what is fascinating is that he still manages to be in touch with his childhood and the way he grew up after all the years of crazy stuff and heavy drinking.


----------



## jimbo1878

Kutusov said:


> One of my favourites! I do hope it's not the first one by him that you're reading though, I think that one should be left for last. It's like "the origin of CB". It's amazingly honest, as the rest of his books, but what is fascinating is that he still manages to be in touch with his childhood and the way he grew up after all the years of crazy stuff and heavy drinking.


 This will be my first bukowski book. Is it worth me reading post office first or maybe even getting factotum etc..and working through to ham on rye?


----------



## Kutusov

jimbo1878 said:


> This will be my first bukowski book. Is it worth me reading post office first or maybe even getting factotum etc..and working through to ham on rye?


In my opinion, YES!!! Ham on Rye is very different and, at least to me, the impact comes from that. Post office, Women (one of the most characteristc ones), Notes of a Dirty Old man, Tales of Ordinary Madness, South of No North and The Most Beautiful Women in Town... all those should come first. Most of these are not books but compilations of short stories, so you'll end up with the same short stories in a couple of books (I think most of the short stories on Factotum are on the other books I've mentioned).

Save Ham on Rye for last for maximum impact :yes:


----------



## stew1982

Just starting to re-read the Saxon Series by Bernard Cornwell - half way through The Last Kingdom, which is the first book. Historical Based fantasy, anyone who's into that type of thing should pick up pretty much any book by him - The grail quest series are brilliant too (although I think the same of all of his books/series)

I'd also recommend the "Fargo" series by (If I remember correctly) Clive Cussler. Nice fast pace

Also on a side note - the "A Song of Fire and Ice series start well, but seem to get "bogged down" a bit towards the last book (and I was actually cheating and listening to the audio book). If you do a fair bit of driving distance/long commute then try audio books - when you can't get out the car after 3 hours, you bknow it's a good listen! Brilliant way to stay off bordem


----------



## Kutusov

stew1982 said:


> Just starting to re-read the Saxon Series by Bernard Cornwell - half way through The Last Kingdom, which is the first book. Historical Based fantasy, anyone who's into that type of thing should pick up pretty much any book by him - The grail quest series are brilliant too (although I think the same of all of his books/series)


Yeap, the Warlord trilogy is my favourite. One of my problems with the Saxon series is that it starts pretty much like the Warlord trilogy, the second problem is that it's still not over. I've read the first three and than had to wait for the next. I don't remember most of it by now so I won't be picking it up until it's officially over.

As to the Grail series, there's a new one based on that coming out (end of this month I think). It follows on from the perspective of the Scottish bloke fighting on the Hundred Year war:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/1356-Bernard-Cornwell/dp/0007331843/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3QDCBTB5JXMHC&coliid=I31L7Q1QEY47J9


----------



## stew1982

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, the Warlord trilogy is my favourite. One of my problems with the Saxon series is that it starts pretty much like the Warlord trilogy, the second problem is that it's still not over. I've read the first three and than had to wait for the next. I don't remember most of it by now so I won't be picking it up until it's officially over.
> 
> As to the Grail series, there's a new one based on that coming out (end of this month I think). It follows on from the perspective of the Scottish bloke fighting on the Hundred Year war:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/1356-Bernar...TF8&colid=3QDCBTB5JXMHC&coliid=I31L7Q1QEY47J9


 Yep - noticed the new grail quest book is out soon. Although it sounds like its almost an offshoot to some extent.

Warlord Trilogy is good to (although Saxon Series is still my fav)

Think you'll be waiting a while for it to be finished! - I read an interview with Bernard where he thought there could be at least a couple of books to go.


----------



## Kutusov

stew1982 said:


> Think you'll be waiting a while for it to be finished! - I read an interview with Bernard where he thought there could be at least a couple of books to go.


Read it too and that's because I won't be picking it up again until he's done. It's been years since the first volume! When he's done, I'll pick them up again :lol:

Still lots of stuff from him I haven't read yet but they are on my wishlist: Stonehenge and Azincourt are next. Can't make myself like the Sharpe thing, probably because I'm not all that interested in that particular historic period, plus it's a lot more to do with the character than the History. It's something that is more balanced on the other series.


----------



## stew1982

Kutusov said:


> Read it too and that's because I won't be picking it up again until he's done. It's been years since the first volume! When he's done, I'll pick them up again :lol:
> 
> Still lots of stuff from him I haven't read yet but they are on my wishlist: Stonehenge and Azincourt are next. Can't make myself like the Sharpe thing, probably because I'm not all that interested in that particular historic period, plus it's a lot more to do with the character than the History. It's something that is more balanced on the other series.


 Azincourt is good - I've got a signed copy my wife bought for my birthday. Stonehenge I haven't read (just don't fancy it for some reason). The fort is worth reading too. (I might actually bordering on obsessive fan status here!)

Definitely sharpe isn't as good as the others, although I do like it.


----------



## Kutusov

stew1982 said:


> The fort is worth reading too.


Thanks for mentioning that one, I've read good things about it but then it went under my radar. Will check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barryboy

Last weekend finished re-reading "Soul Music" by Terry Pratchett - anyone who has ever been in, or knocked around with bands should read this..... it's hilarious! Just started "The Ragged Trousered Philanthriopists" again.... I've started it several times but somehow never managed to finish it. Similarly "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" is another I can't get to grips with. On holiday next week - they're both on my Kindle so I'll make the effort in between cold beers.

Rob


----------



## feenix

Am I the only reader reading kids books at the moment?

Now don't get me wrong, some kids books are great (thinking Hunger Games here) but I've a teenager that will re-read the same books over and over unless I can find book series and recomend them to him. This has led to be reading the Inside Out series by Maria V Snyder and the Pittacus Lore series.

Hopefully I'll get back to reading my own books again soon as I've just had the final installment of The Kollin Brothers 'Unincorporated' series delevired (in paper as the ebook hasn't been released yet).


----------



## Kutusov

Ok, I know I'll turn around in a few years but... how on earth can you people read ebooks*? I can't even read a three page document that comes by email, I have to print it out!

...but then again I never thought I would be able to move away from music hard copies d now it doesn't even cross my mind to buy a physical CD... :bag:

* Is it true that once Amazon remotely deleted Orwell's 1984 from people's Kindles or is that just another conspiracy theory?


----------



## feenix

Kutusov said:


> Ok, I know I'll turn around in a few years but... how on earth can you people read ebooks*? I can't even read a three page document that comes by email, I have to print it out!
> 
> ...but then again I never thought I would be able to move away from music hard copies d now it doesn't even cross my mind to buy a physical CD... :bag:
> 
> * Is it true that once Amazon remotely deleted Orwell's 1984 from people's Kindles or is that just another conspiracy theory?


I've been using an ereader for a long time now, and the newere ones are just getting better and better. I've just ordered the new Kobo Glo for delivery on release date (1st October).

I do still buy some physical books, but mainly technical books, image heavy books or books that have been signed by the author (this week I've bought a copy of the final book in the Unincorporated series by the Kollin Brothers for my collection, and the Kindle version for reading on my ereader).

Although I buy Kindle books from time to time, I've never actually had a physical Kindle. I simply remove the DRM and then put the books on my Sony (soon to be Kobo) reader.

Books are great, but I work away from home regularly and it's great to be able to take 50 or so books with me at all times. When I finish one book, in a particular genre, I can then choose to read what I 'feel like' next. Choice is good


----------



## Kutusov

That's pretty much what made me move into the Ipod thing as 10 CDs on the car were not enough...


----------



## kettle13

Reading Mein Kampf


----------



## lukeyc

The Saint (4 book anthology) by Dan Abnett. Warhammer 40k rocks, even if I am far too old...


----------



## Retronaut

I haven't read anything for a while - catching up on thread reminded me I have the ebook of the Deaver Bond novel somewhere.

There was also mention of Len Deighton earlier in the thread - I can recommend his 9 book series Game / Set / Match, Hook / Line / Sinker and Faith / Hope / Charity.

Really good period Cold War stuff.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, on the 5th volume of the "The lost fleet" space opera. Pretty military oriented, with very credible space battles with all the fleet moves explained and accounted for, as much as other aspects as dealing with morale, fleet politics, etc. The writer used to be a US Navy officer and his experience with stuff like that shows very well on these books.


----------



## Phillionaire

Just finished Crisis Four by Andy Mcnab. Awesome. Moved straight onto Firewall, same author. Also found out that the film Eschelon due out this year is the adaptation of Firewall. Never heard of the film before today, but then again I do live in the sticks. 335kms west of the middle of nowhere, to be precise


----------



## Stuart Davies

Have had three on the go at once for a while now and consequently been making hard work of them however recently finished 'Seventh Troop' (Andy McNab), nearly finished 'The Man Who Cycled The World' (Mark Beaumont), and halfway through 'S.B.S - the inside story of the Special Boat Service' (John Parker).

I have pile of books as high as my ceiling to read but going to stick to a few cycle adventure ones next - 'It's all about the bike' (Rob Penn) and 'Silk Dreams, Troubled Road' (Johnny Bealby)


----------



## r00barb

Currently reading my way through Stephen King's Dark Tower series, initial impressions were not great but have gotten into it now (on book 4!) and am looking forward to finding out whats what.

Also just won a cheap "The Walking Dead" Compendium on ebay in readiness for a graphic gorefest once im done with King's offerings!


----------



## Kutusov

r00barb said:


> Currently reading my way through Stephen King's Dark Tower series, initial impressions were not great but have gotten into it now (on book 4!) and am looking forward to finding out whats what.
> 
> Also just won a cheap "The Walking Dead" Compendium on ebay in readiness for a graphic gorefest once im done with King's offerings!


Just a tip but I hope you have read already H. P. Lovecraft? S. King would love to be that good :yes:


----------



## IGGULDEN

Phillionaire said:


> Just finished Crisis Four by Andy Mcnab. Awesome. Moved straight onto Firewall, same author. Also found out that the film Eschelon due out this year is the adaptation of Firewall. Never heard of the film before today, but then again I do live in the sticks. 335kms west of the middle of nowhere, to be precise


i went through a spate of reading the mcnab series (the fictional ones), i really enjoyed the first few, but from then on they all seemed to follow the same story pattern.

guy used to be in sas now retired. guy gets call from sas for one last job. guy talks about doing the job. guy gets job done. guy goes back to retirement.

i did really enjoy his non fiction books. i cant remember what it was called, but he was stuck behind enemy lines in iraq, must have been really horrible!

Anyways, ive just finished FORGOTTEN VOICES, its a good read about ww1 warfare. its broken down into hundreds of paragraphs from real people who were there at that time, very interesting but very harrowing.


----------



## r00barb

Kutusov said:


> Just a tip but I hope you have read already H. P. Lovecraft? S. King would love to be that good :yes:


 Thanks - i havnt yet but had previously added "Necronomicon: The Best Weird Tales of H.P. Lovecraft" to my xmas list with the 710, from the reviews it seems like a good place to start?


----------



## Kutusov

r00barb said:


> Thanks - i havnt yet but had previously added "Necronomicon: The Best Weird Tales of H.P. Lovecraft" to my xmas list with the 710, from the reviews it seems like a good place to start?


Yes, I think so! I've read it a long time ago and can't remember exactly what's in what but the impression I was left with is that there is a sort of set mythology to his works but it's not laid down straight away in non of his tales. You have to read a few to get a hold of it. It's a bit like Lord of the Rings... you get to learn it while you read it through. You have all the mythology laid out on Silmarilion but I think that was published latter, maybe even after Tolkien's death.

Anyway, you'll love the Necronomicon. Lovecraft's universe is very interesting!


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Goldfinger for me at the moment


----------



## Retronaut

On a related note - I see the Kindle Paperwhite is now taking preorders.

Since this addresses the main shortcoming of ereaders for me (reading in low lght in bed) I think I might be tempted.

It's about time I got back to reading again, don't want the clutter of physical books.


----------



## Phillionaire

Retronaut said:


> On a related note - I see the Kindle Paperwhite is now taking preorders.
> 
> Since this addresses the main shortcoming of ereaders for me (reading in low lght in bed) I think I might be tempted.
> 
> It's about time I got back to reading again, don't want the clutter of physical books.


Just don't know about e-readers yet. Never tried one, though I do spend a bit of time reading off forums on my phone so it's probably the same thing.

What's the paperwhite thing all about?


----------



## Retronaut

Phillionaire said:


> Just don't know about e-readers yet. Never tried one, though I do spend a bit of time reading off forums on my phone so it's probably the same thing.
> 
> What's the paperwhite thing all about?


 The earlier model ereaders had a rather greenish / grey hue and looked nothing like reading from paper really.

They were fine in daylight (especially in bright sunlight as completely matt surface) but required an external light source for limited light / dark use.

Meant you ended up running an aux clip on reading light etc (much like clipping one onto a book) which was a bit of a cludge.

These latest generation ones have a whiter appearance and built in persistant back light / luminous screen.

Barnes & Noble also do a back lit reader (I think they were first to market on that front actually).

The paperwhites are out in the US, pre-order state in UK just now - just noticed there is no Amazon Australia though! 










http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007OZO03M/ref=famstripe_cl


----------



## Kutusov

Are there any issues with compatible formats and the likes? Like IPods not reading anything ripped from WMP in non-MP3 format?


----------



## JTW

Kindles will only read certain formats .prc .azw mobi and PDF I think, there may be others. They will not read epub though Calibre, an excellent free ebook management programme will convert from epub to mobi but not if the book is DRM protected.


----------



## Retronaut

JTW said:


> Kindles will only read certain formats .prc .azw mobi and PDF I think, there may be others. They will not read epub though Calibre, an excellent free ebook management programme will convert from epub to mobi but not if the book is DRM protected.


Yep Caibre is the answer for pushing your own stash of books onto your Kindle!


----------



## Kutusov

Ok, so I see it's the same crap as it is with music... something else to research (possibility of hacks and so on) whenever I'll feel the urge to go digital. Getting trapped with formats that are big today but that will be dropped or abandoned as a corporation moves out of the game doesn't sound very appealing when it comes to keep a library...

Plus I always thought that a physical book is a beautiful thing :wub:


----------



## feenix

I've already got the Kobo Glo.

I've already owned a few of the Sony offerings (PRS-505, 600, 650 and T1) but the light up screen on the Glo far surpasses them all. And it's a little cheaper than the Kindle model, and it allows you to download books in the EPUB format from your local library.


----------



## r00barb

Kutusov said:


> Yes, I think so! I've read it a long time ago and can't remember exactly what's in what but the impression I was left with is that there is a sort of set mythology to his works but it's not laid down straight away in non of his tales. You have to read a few to get a hold of it. It's a bit like Lord of the Rings... you get to learn it while you read it through. You have all the mythology laid out on Silmarilion but I think that was published latter, maybe even after Tolkien's death.
> 
> Anyway, you'll love the Necronomicon. Lovecraft's universe is very interesting!


 Noted, and appreciated! Many Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## JTW

Kutusov said:


> Ok, so I see it's the same crap as it is with music... something else to research (possibility of hacks and so on) whenever I'll feel the urge to go digital. Getting trapped with formats that are big today but that will be dropped or abandoned as a corporation moves out of the game doesn't sound very appealing when it comes to keep a library...
> 
> Plus I always thought that a physical book is a beautiful thing :wub:


Books are indeed beautiful but don't resist the lure of ebooks, they are good as well, and as you imply I'm sure that there are "hacks and so on" to help you through the maze 

As far as formats go, no need to fear being trapped if you have Calibre.,

Thanks for the heads up on "The lost fleet" btw, enjoyed those.


----------



## Kutusov

JTW said:


> Thanks for the heads up on "The lost fleet" btw, enjoyed those.


You read them already?? I'm still finishing the last volume... You probably already know but there's a follow up: "Lost Fleet - Beyond the Frontier" or something like that. It's still two volumes in so I won't touch it until Campbell finishes the series.

To the honour of our ancestors, Kutusov out. :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire

There's heaps of free e-books just floating around the net on all sorts of stuff, I've come to realize.

As usual, something for nothing so in the past I've always saved them with all the intent to read later, however struggle to read pages and pages off the computer screen. Perhaps a kindle is the answer...

Personally I'd like to see a kindle tackle an e-book version of the old fighting fantasy novels I used to read as a lad. :yes:


----------



## JTW

This could be interesting at around a tenner

http://www.t3.com/ne...ready-to-launch


----------



## Kutusov

Haruki Murakami's "Hard-boiled wonderland and the end of the world". First time I'm reading anything from him and too early to tell if I like it or not.


----------



## JTW

Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke. A fantasy about two magicians in early 19th century England. this came out a few years ago.

Fairly enjoyable so far but not an easy read.


----------



## chris l

JTW said:


> Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke. A fantasy about two magicians in early 19th century England. this came out a few years ago.
> 
> Fairly enjoyable so far but not an easy read.


I read that a few months ago, an impulse airport purchase on the way abroad.... kept me going for a week! And I read paperbacks in forty five minutes!


----------



## squareleg

Had a cold the last few days - a baaaaad one - and been confined to the sofa with plenty of hot toddies. Found one of the wife's books lying around, "*The Woman Who Went To Bed For A Year*" by Sue Townsend. I started it and thought. "Yuk: trivial, Richard Curtis-wannabe-script-hopeful, about stereotypical thinko-pinko Islingtonites trapped in a Tom Sharpe-wannabe plot." But hey, after a few more hot toddies it began to grow on me and I'm quite enjoying it now. It's not literature but, as I once reminded Mark Kermode, not every film is Citizen Kane.

Very lighthearted, quite funny (sometimes out loud) and instantly forgettable once finished. Perfect for a cold. :thumbsup:


----------



## JTW

chris l said:


> I read that a few months ago, an impulse airport purchase on the way abroad.... kept me going for a week! And I read paperbacks in forty five minutes!


 Looks like it will take a heck of a lot longer than a week for me. This means that I have to be very determined and not tempted to read other books on the way,

My attention span ain't what it used to be, only yesterday I was diverted by The Idiot's Guide to String Theory :sweatdrop: !

Fortunately this was enough to drive me back into Susanna's arms!


----------



## redmonaco

Midway thru 2nd book (of 7) of the "Game of Thrones" saga. Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Kutusov

redmonaco said:


> Midway thru 2nd book (of 7) of the "Game of Thrones" saga. Absolutely brilliant!!!


Yeah, but don't get your hopes up... that's the best one, then there's a few more and no end to the story. Probably will never be one too... :thumbsdown:


----------



## sparky the cat

Just about to start the Neil Young biography "Waging Heavy Piece". Hope its good as I'm long time fan.


----------



## Pjam

JTW said:


> Blue Remembered Earth by Alastair Reynolds, modern hard SF with a kind of nostalgic feel to it, maybe like modernised Arthur C Clarke, very enjoyable.


He's a favourite of mine too. I've recently read books like .Revelation Space and Absolution Gap.

How about Kevin J Anderson. (more modern Sci Fi)


----------



## redmonaco

Kutusov said:


> Yeah, but don't get your hopes up... that's the best one, then there's a few more and no end to the story. Probably will never be one too... :thumbsdown:


 and I was sooo looking forward to the next ones... 

Id heartily reccommend Conn Iggulden as well


----------



## JTW

redmonaco said:


> and I was sooo looking forward to the next ones...


 I must say that I have enjoyed all the GRR Martins in the Song of Ice and Fire sequence, the pace slows down but the depth and detail is great.


----------



## JTW

Pjam said:


> He's a favourite of mine too. I've recently read books like .Revelation Space and Absolution Gap.
> 
> How about Kevin J Anderson. (more modern Sci Fi)


 Not been impressed by Mr Anderson I'm afraid, if modern (ish) SF is what you are looking for have you read Iain M Banks? If not then start now!


----------



## Kutusov

redmonaco said:


> Id heartily reccommend Conn Iggulden as well


I've only read the Emperor series and was left with a bit of an ambivalent feeling... although the writing is nice and the subject very interesting, the historical accuracy is pretty bad at times.



JTW said:


> if modern (ish) SF is what you are looking for have you read Iain M Banks? If not then start now!


Oh yeah, The Culture series is quite intriguing!


----------



## Pjam

JTW said:


> Not been impressed by Mr Anderson I'm afraid, if modern (ish) SF is what you are looking for have you read Iain M Banks? If not then start now!


 Very clever stuff, brilliant I think .......... Has even made me consider trying his non Sci-Fi books, published under Iain Banks (without the M) I believe.


----------



## Kutusov

Dickens - Great Expectations.

Never read anything by him so I got the anniversary collection and I'm starting with this one.


----------



## Service Engineer

Lee Child "A Wanted Man".

I picked up a Lee Child book from the hotel library a year or so ago and since then I've been hooked on his Jack Reacher hero. I've just bought 'A Wanted man' as it completes my collection of every Lee Child book written so far.

Oddly enough the books hero Jack Reacher is described as being 6'4" - 6'5" but in the upcoming film Reacher is to be played by tiny Tom Cruise who's about 5'6". Interesting choice whoever made that one !

Other favourites of mine are Gerald Seymour, Dennis Wheatley (anyone remember him ?) James Herbert and the early Clive Cussler books before he started simply adding his name as a 'co-author' to some pretty lame stories.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

I am currently reading "Nemesis" by Philip Roth.


----------



## AVO

Good thread, this! :thumbup:

I downloaded "A Song of Ice and Fire" to Kindle just before I went on holiday in the summer, devoured the first three books than took a long break. I'm going to try and finish it over the Xmas period. I like the idea that there is no absolute good and bad such as you find in Tolkien or Eddings (both of whom I love). My favourite character is Arya Stark - that kid rocks!


----------



## Who. Me?

I've been reading Atlantis Found by Clive Cussler.

Read loads of his books when I was in primary school (I was an early reader). They seemed brilliant back then.

My god the dialogue is awful now though. 

Sill, it's a bit of escapist fantasy.


----------



## Phillionaire

Service Engineer said:


> Lee Child "A Wanted Man".
> 
> I picked up a Lee Child book from the hotel library a year or so ago and since then I've been hooked on his Jack Reacher hero. I've just bought 'A Wanted man' as it completes my collection of every Lee Child book written so far.
> 
> Oddly enough the books hero Jack Reacher is described as being 6'4" - 6'5" but in the upcoming film Reacher is to be played by tiny Tom Cruise who's about 5'6". Interesting choice whoever made that one !


So they're worth a read you reckon? I'm reserving judgement on the film, having seen the shorts. No really a modern Tom cruise fan.

I read the start of a Jack Reacher recently, forgotten the title but they threw a guy out of a helicopter, or rather made him walk out the door on broken legs. Always a good start to a book!


----------



## Phillionaire

Just a bump for this one... :yes:

Reading Born Fearless by big Phil Campion. Only recently picked it up but I love a good military book and this ones all about the PMC ex special forces fellas getting up to mayhem.


----------



## scottswatches

i'm working my way through the Lee Childs Jack Reacher books, and as escapist fantasy they are quite enjoyable

Jack Reacher is 6'5" in the books, so Tom Cruise is a strange choice...


----------



## artistmike

scottswatches said:


> Jack Reacher is 6'5" in the books, so Tom Cruise is a strange choice...


Obviously the condensed version.......


----------



## lewjamben

Alone in Berlin by Hans Fallada.


----------



## MarkF

Barcelona - Robert Hughes

Detailed historical history.


----------



## Docta13

carl foggartys auto seems good at the mo


----------



## pauluspaolo

The Black Jackals by Iain Gale, a WW2 novel about the British retreat from Dunkirk.

I picked it up for a couple of quid from a charity shop last weekend. I've not really had chance to get into it but the first 20 or so pages seem quite good. I've bought loads of books from charity shops, including many of the Jack Reacher books, & return them (unless they're really good) when I've read them


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I keep struggling with Dickens just out of my stubbornness and belief I must know his work. Starting "Bleak House" and only a couple more to go.

Meanwhile, read a couple of essays from the late Christopher Hitchens, Richard Dawkings' "The Magic of Reality" and Hawking's "The Universe in a Nutshell". All mandatory reading, if you ask me.


----------



## artistmike

Kutusov said:


> Well, I keep struggling with Dickens just out of my stubbornness and belief I must know his work. Starting "Bleak House" and only a couple more to go.


I still think that one of the most enjoyable of his books is A Christmas Carol .. there have been so many film versions that's it's very easy to forget how great it is in the original prose form ... I still read it often and enjoy every page...


----------



## Kutusov

artistmike said:


> I still think that one of the most enjoyable of his books is A Christmas Carol .. there have been so many film versions that's it's very easy to forget how great it is in the original prose form ... I still read it often and enjoy every page...


Didn't get to that one yet... I'm aware that what I'm probably lacking is an understanding and feel for the class system in British society at the time and all that... That lacking was very clear to me with "Hard times" where I think I've missed the point. "A tale of two cities" was enjoyable enough for the history of the thing (although Dickens gets it all from second sources if the Oxford University Press notes are correct) but the vicarious redemption and self sacrifice, almost Jesus like... I don't get it. That's also another problem I have with his caratchers... everything seems to be very "external" (what is supposed to be done) or too shallow (not much insight into one's self), or maybe it's just me and my appreciation for the Russian classics where there's a lot more self searching and things are not so clear cut. Last but not least, he also seems to suffer from a too circular narrative. I can tell by now that a minor character that appears on the first pages is somehow going to be tied up with the grand finale.

Not saying he's a bad writer, I just can't connect with his points and preoccupations... not a waste of time though, at least now I have an opinion and know who Pip and other characters are when they are mentioned by someone else.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

And just finished "Nemesis" by Philip Roth. The man is a genius, and this is his darkest book yet.

Just about to start "Fahrenheit 451" by Ray Bradbury. I've been meaning to read it for over 20 years!


----------



## artistmike

Kutusov said:


> (although Dickens gets it all from second sources if the Oxford University Press notes are correct)


That's an interesting point and true in that he drew a lot from people like Henry Mayhew. In fact a read of Mayhew's "London Labour and the London Poor" will give you a tremendous insight into exactly what the life of the poor in London and much of England was like in those times. It also explains some of the anti-Semitism that Dickens exploits in characters like Fagin in Oliver Twist. However he did have a real feeling for the times that he lived in and a social conscience that was quite unusual for his time..... A Christmas Carol has huge amounts of humour but has a stark message that he successfully gets over without giving the feeling that he is lecturing. Well worth a read in it's original form.....


----------



## Kutusov

MerlinShepherd said:


> "Fahrenheit 451"


...the temperature at which paper burns... That's a good one!


----------



## chris.ph

im on the twelfth dresden novel by jim butcher


----------



## Odo

Finally got round to Game of Thrones, on the first one now. Really enjoying it, the structure is a bit hard to get into, but can't put the damn thing down now


----------



## Kutusov

Odo said:


> Finally got round to Game of Thrones, on the first one now. Really enjoying it, the structure is a bit hard to get into, but can't put the damn thing down now


Prepare to be very disappointed... no end to the story... the second volume is very good though, probably the one I've enjoyed more.


----------



## JTW

Kutusov said:


> Prepare to be very disappointed... no end to the story... the second volume is very good though, probably the one I've enjoyed more.


 Rather harsh, I have enjoyed them all, though the later volumes do get a bit slow, but the detail is amazing. As to there being no end, there are another two books to go.


----------



## Kutusov

JTW said:


> Rather harsh, I have enjoyed them all, though the later volumes do get a bit slow, but the detail is amazing. As to there being no end, there are another two books to go.


 I haven't been checking but is "The song of ice and fire" finished? There's a last volume to it? Because I gave up after waiting years for "A feast of Crows" (I think it was that) only to find out it was half the volume it was supposed to be, with events going on before the time line of the volume before and filled with characters and story arches that led nowhere and were completely irrelevant. And a couple of years later, George R.R. Martin pretty much posted on his website "stop pestering me about more volumes, it's done when it's done".

He might have started to work harder because of the HBO tv show and all that...

Cross all that... I didn't read the last phrase. So... two volumes still to go. Pretty much where I left things. I would hate to be right but George R.R. Martin will die first, if his output remains what it has been...


----------



## JTW

Kutusov said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to Game of Thrones, on the first one now. Really enjoying it, the structure is a bit hard to get into, but can't put the damn thing down now
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to be very disappointed... no end to the story... the second volume is very good though, probably the one I've enjoyed more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather harsh, I have enjoyed them all, though the later volumes do get a bit slow, but the detail is amazing. As to there being no end, there are another two books to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been checking but is "The song of ice and fire" finished? There's a last volume to it? Because I gave up after waiting years for "A feast of Crows" (I think it was that) only to find out it was half the volume it was supposed to be, with events going on before the time line of the volume before and filled with characters and story arches that led nowhere and were completely irrelevant. And a couple of years later, George R.R. Martin pretty much posted on his website "stop pestering me about more volumes, it's done when it's done".
> 
> He might have started to work harder because of the HBO tv show and all that...
> 
> Cross all that... I didn't read the last phrase. So... two volumes still to go. Pretty much where I left things. I would hate to be right but George R.R. Martin will die first, if his output remains what it has been...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kutusov

JTW said:


>


 :thumbup: Yeap, that pretty much covers all my thoughts about it


----------



## Odo

I did wonder if he'd still be around to finish it! Still, plenty to keep me going in the meant time...


----------



## Kutusov

Odo said:


> I did wonder if he'd still be around to finish it! Still, plenty to keep me going in the meant time...


My guess is that the HBO show will speed things up. One of the reasons he seems to drag his feet when "Ice and fire" is because he keeps on writing and prioritising other series he also writes. Then he goes on book tours, etc. But royalties and what not coming from the HBO show should make him rethink his priorities. It might also mean a rushed and rubbish finish, just like the "Wheel of fortune" series from Jordan... let's hope not...


----------



## Odo

Kutusov said:


> My guess is that the HBO show will speed things up. One of the reasons he seems to drag his feet when "Ice and fire" is because he keeps on writing and prioritising other series he also writes. Then he goes on book tours, etc. But royalties and what not coming from the HBO show should make him rethink his priorities. It might also mean a rushed and rubbish finish, just like the "Wheel of fortune" series from Jordan... let's hope not...


 I've been holding off from watching the series in case it's too different from the book, anybody watched it? Is it similar or will I be scratching my head at variations in plot, characters etc.


----------



## Kutusov

Odo said:


> I've been holding off from watching the series in case it's too different from the book, anybody watched it? Is it similar or will I be scratching my head at variations in plot, characters etc.


No, it's pretty faithful to the books. It might be a bit abridged though but I can't remember the books all that well. Could be the case that the POV narrative that Martin's uses makes it all sound much longer and things happen faster on the TV show.

I think the danger is the other way around... watching the TV show and then going for the books as you loose all the impact of the surprise of the brutal twists and turns on the plot.


----------



## Odo

Hmm may keep my eyes out for repeats of the first series, always a bit unsure of watching something I've read, it can ruin the mental image you create


----------



## Kutusov

Odo said:


> Hmm may keep my eyes out for repeats of the first series, always a bit unsure of watching something I've read, it can ruin the mental image you create


It changes it but the TV Show is very well made, I think it would enrich it. The Wall is certainly a lot more impressive on the show than what I had imagined it to be when I've read the books.

But I do understand your concern, I was petrified when I learned they were going to make a LoTR movie and, to top that, directed by what had been until then a B movie director. I though there was no way in hell they could pull it off and I didn't want to even watch a trailer of the thing.


----------



## JTW

Reading Iain M Banks's Hydrogen Sonata, Very good, very amusing, very Iain Banks.


----------



## Kutusov

JTW said:


> Reading Iain M Banks's Hydrogen Sonata, Very good, very amusing, very Iain Banks.


Is that one from his Culture series?


----------



## AVO

All that talk of "Song of Ice and Fire"...I'm just coming to the end of Book IV. It's taking a while as I keep reading other things:

"All in Good Time" - George Daniels

"Time Restored" - Jonathan Betts (biography of Rupert Gould, who restored the Harrison clocks)

Re-read "The Hobbit" and "Northern Lights", as I'm leading a reading group of 13-y-ear-olds on the latter next term.

"The Planets" and "Galileo's Daughter" - Dava Sobel :buba:


----------



## artistmike

In advance of his chat on Radio 3 this evening, I'm re-reading Oliver Sacks' excellent book on ' Migraine ' .... A man who has changed neurology in his own lifetime and made the whole science not only accessible, but totally fascinating to the layman, by a variety of books on the subject... The film ' Awakenings' is the one that probably brought him to the notice of many. One of the greats....


----------



## BondandBigM

Been reading a few from this author

http://www.michaelrobotham.com/

And this was this weeks lucky dip from the library, turned out to be a good read


----------



## Rampant

Right now I'm on Stephen Donaldson's "Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant" (Fantasy fiction)

Next up is Ken Follet's "World Without End" (the sequel to "Pillars of the Earth")

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## JTW

Kutusov said:


> Is that one from his Culture series?


 Yes, it's the latest culture book, I do like the culture! Galactic Empires for Guardian readers?


----------



## Kutusov

JTW said:


> Yes, it's the latest culture book, I do like the culture! Galactic Empires for Guardian readers?


Thanks, I was guessing it was although I didn't know there was another one. That's a series I'll have to read in the future as I've only gone through the "Use of weapons", so one from the middle that didn't gave me much grasp on the concept but aroused my curiosity.

It also shows why I didn't follow your analogy... isn't the Guardian a sort of liberal newspaper? The impression I got from Use of Weapons is that The Culture is a meddling bunch that, although progressive, it's pretty conservative when it comes to enforce those on others. Oh well, I've just stumbled upon the weak point of my argument... is it a liberal agenda to invade Iraq and remove a bugger like Saddam so that the people might have free elections and something that at least resembles human dignity? I think it is.

Just proves that Sci-Fi is a nice way to approuch real issues, the Soviets didn't call it Sci-Fi but Social Fiction... understandable but still a very valid name.


----------



## JTW

Kutusov said:


> Thanks, I was guessing it was although I didn't know there was another one. That's a series I'll have to read in the future as I've only gone through the "Use of weapons", so one from the middle that didn't gave me much grasp on the concept but aroused my curiosity.
> 
> It also shows why I didn't follow your analogy... isn't the Guardian a sort of liberal newspaper? The impression I got from Use of Weapons is that The Culture is a meddling bunch that, although progressive, it's pretty conservative when it comes to enforce those on others. Oh well, I've just stumbled upon the weak point of my argument... is it a liberal agenda to invade Iraq and remove a bugger like Saddam so that the people might have free elections and something that at least resembles human dignity? I think it is.
> 
> Just proves that Sci-Fi is a nice way to approuch real issues, the Soviets didn't call it Sci-Fi but Social Fiction... understandable but still a very valid name.


It is indeed a good way to question things when it is done well.

Very sad news today though from Iain Banks who has been diagnosed with terminal cancer http://www.orbitbook...rom-iain-banks/


----------



## Kutusov

JTW said:


> Very sad news today though from Iain Banks who has been diagnosed with terminal cancer http://www.orbitbook...rom-iain-banks/


Very sad indeed. Cancer spreading to the liver and pancreas... it's a sure death sentence.


----------



## Ron Pickett

On The Road,by Jack Kerouac,again.


----------



## Ron Pickett

Double post.I could not cancel it,sorry.


----------



## JWL940

Just finished Chickenhawk, written by a Huey pilot during his year in Vietnam. Now looking for something similar of the same genre and would welcome recommendations.


----------



## Kutusov

JWL940 said:


> Just finished Chickenhawk, written by a Huey pilot during his year in Vietnam. Now looking for something similar of the same genre and would welcome recommendations.


If by genre you mean autobiographies of people that were on combat situations or wars, I strongly recommend Guy Sajer's "The Forgotten Soldier". He was a German soldier on the Russian front during WW2 and that's the most brutal account on war I have ever read.

Not a book, but now that you mentioned a Vietnam heli pilot, there's a Nation Geographic documentary you might enjoy:






Haven't watched it myself so I can't comment.


----------



## JWL940

Thanks Kutusov, that video showed the very hi-tech way of fighting today's wars. It is particularly helicopters and Vietnam I am looking for, I should have made that clearer in my original post. I'll save your recommendation for later, looks interesting.


----------



## Kutusov

JWL940 said:


> Thanks Kutusov, that video showed the very hi-tech way of fighting today's wars. It is particularly helicopters and Vietnam I am looking for, I should have made that clearer in my original post. I'll save your recommendation for later, looks interesting.


Still not a book, but head down to this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67919&st=675 and look for my post with "Vietnam in HD". Really nice documentary on 6 or 7 episodes with unreleased photage at the time, seen through the soldiers perspective and the evolution of the war in Vietnam from the beginning to the withdrawal.

And then, for a particular political angle, the "Trials of Henry Kissinger" is worth watching:


----------



## JWL940

Thanks again Kutusov, or having just seen your location perhaps I should say obrigado. I lived in Estoril for a year (79/80) and that I am sorry to say is just about the sum total of my Portugese.

The first of the episodes is currently downloading to my iPad, whether or not I can stay the course remains to be seen!


----------



## Kutusov

JWL940 said:


> Thanks again Kutusov, or having just seen your location perhaps I should say obrigado. I lived in Estoril for a year (79/80) and that I am sorry to say is just about the sum total of my Portugese.
> 
> The first of the episodes is currently downloading to my iPad, whether or not I can stay the course remains to be seen!


Ah, Estoril in those years was something else! It still is, although the country is pretty much going to the dogs .And as far as your Portuguese goes, it's better than mine click language of the Kalahari bushmen


----------



## JoT

I have got two books lined up for when I get some time -

Chatham Dockyard: the Rise and Fall of a Military Industrial Complex by Philip MacDougall

and

The Rise of a Victorian Ironopolis: Middlesbrough and Regional Industrialization by Minoru Yasumoto


----------



## scottswatches

Following his recent death I bought James Herbert's The Rats and read it in two days

Properly scary!


----------



## mjsrb5

Finished Terry Pratchett's Dodger last week and I'm now reading Charles Dickens Biography. Dickens has a role in Dodger even though it's a fictional tale. His biography is very interesting too.


----------



## lewjamben

Now reading "Solar" by Ian McEwan. I'm only 1/8th in, but so far, so good. I've read a few of his; some great (Atonement) and some not so great (On Chesil Beach).


----------



## chris.ph

got a freebie on my kindle called " vampires of london" surprisingly good for a freebie


----------



## JTW

Reading Equations of Life by Simon Morden which is the first of his Petrovitch books, post apocalyptic Cyberpunk, fast moving and so far very enjoyable.


----------



## Kutusov

Taking a break from Dickens and reading "The Republic of Fear" by Kanan Makiya (previously published under the pseudonym Samir al-Khalil for obvious reasons). Basically about Saddan's Iraq and the atrocity that regime was. Highly recommended if you are into these sort of things.


----------



## dowsing

I'm reading "Started Early, Took My Dog" by Kate Atkinson. It's the first one of hers that I've read, I'm enjoying it and have bought some more of her books.


----------



## Kutusov

http://thegreatestbooks.org/

^^^ Well, it's subjective but I thought I'd share this link. I see a lot of excellent books in there and some I have never heard of. So maybe worth checking out to see what you might be missing. My Amazon wishlist just increased a few pages, and a good thing that as free shipping to Portugal is ceasing by the end of this month <_<


----------



## Who. Me?

Ulysses at number 2?

Good luck with that one :mda:


----------



## Kutusov

Who. Me? said:


> Ulysses at number 2?
> 
> Good luck with that one :mda:


Just tried it like a list, not a top 10 thing. I don't know the criteria that was followed for the ranking (if that is a ranking) but I think it's a compilation of other lists so you have mentions of good enough books that have been mentioned and that you might not be aware of.


----------



## Who. Me?

Sorry, I should have phrased the comment better - wasn't referring to the position it achieved, it was a comment about the 'readability' of the book.

It's incredibly hard going. I had two cracks at it, never got more than a quarter of the way through.

My memory of it is vague (rather like the storyline) but I seem to remember that it was assembled from a series of books or essays that Joyce wrote over a period of time.

I have a sneaking suspicion that someone dropped the manuscript and put the pages together in random order.


----------



## Caller.

Of the 1st hundred, I've read 7. 

But I wouldn't class any of those as being amongst my favourite books.


----------



## mcb2007

Is the catcher in the rye still on the banned list ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Well...I didn't see the 'Fifty shades of Grey' trilogy in there.....but then I suppose it must be the biggest fantasy ever......definitely not true to life.....Christian Grey's a lightweight for God's sake...he can only manage it 3 or 4 times a day! What a wuss! :lol:


----------



## scottswatches

Was the QI Book of 1,227 facts listed? If not the list is rubbish!


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well...I didn't see the 'Fifty shades of Grey' trilogy in there.....but then I suppose it must be the biggest fantasy ever......definitely not true to life.....Christian Grey's a lightweight for God's sake...he can only manage it 3 or 4 times a day! What a wuss! :lol:


I gave the first one to my mother on her birthday without knowing what it was about - you know, that "Oh ****, it's her birthday today, I'll buy something real quick, something on the best selling list". She most have thought I burned my last fuse after reading a bit :lol:


----------



## marley

I read 5 (or was it 6?!) in the top 100. Didn't see any John Irving books in there though? Hmmn not my top 100 list! lol.


----------



## Mutley

Kutusov said:


> I gave the first one to my mother on her birthday without knowing what it was about - you know, that "Oh ****, it's her birthday today, I'll buy something real quick, something on the best selling list". She most have thought I burned my last fuse after reading a bit :lol:


 :rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson

I've read 21 or so of the first 200 listed. I had to stop reading books 20 years ago when my vision crapped out, thus I won't be adding any to the list. I noticed that the compilers of this list have a super boner for the Russians. Sci-fi authors from the mid 20th century onward were few and far between.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> I've read 21 or so of the first 200 listed. I had to stop reading books 20 years ago when my vision crapped out, thus I won't be adding any to the list. I noticed that the compilers of this list have a super boner for the Russians. Sci-fi authors from the mid 20th century onward were few and far between.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


...and classic Greeks. I'm all for the Russians, best literature ever IMO but I would like to see more Sci-fi authors there also. The ones that are are the classic lame ones that everybody knows.


----------



## Caller.

I didn't get past the 1st hundred, I'll go back later and see what else is there. I would hope to find Murakami!


----------



## Kutusov

Caller said:


> I didn't get past the 1st hundred, I'll go back later and see what else is there. I would hope to find Murakami!


I think it's further down the list, maybe page 10. Not the "Hardboiled Wonderland" though, that's my favourite one of the few I've read by him.


----------



## Rotundus

got out after the first fifty - what a lot of stick in the mud boring dated old tosh !


----------



## Caller.

Kutusov said:


> I think it's further down the list, maybe page 10. Not the "Hardboiled Wonderland" though, that's my favourite one of the few I've read by him.


I've heard a few people say that, yet I found it the hardest of his books to read. I've obviously missed something and I'll have to give it another go.


----------



## Kutusov

Caller said:


> I've heard a few people say that, yet I found it the hardest of his books to read. I've obviously missed something and I'll have to give it another go.


It's not hard at all. It's just that you have two stories developing side by side, that start to converge after a point. Because the parameters change (the guy loses his memory and goes into nothingness), it's hard to guess how the two match until the end but you're not expected to make that connection until it all unfolds, just to go along with the flow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I haven`t checked the list, are Dan Dare or Asterix the Gaul on it? If not I won`t bother thanks :wink2: :lol:


----------



## chris l

I seem to have read most of the first hundred... I blame a spell of unemployment in the late '70's; the local library was warm and comfortable... I started at A and spent the Winter months reading around the building, alternating between fiction and non-fiction.


----------



## Caller.

Kutusov said:


> It's not hard at all. It's just that you have two stories developing side by side, that start to converge after a point. Because the parameters change (the guy loses his memory and goes into nothingness), it's hard to guess how the two match until the end but you're not expected to make that connection until it all unfolds, just to go along with the flow.


I understand all that, what I meant was I found the scenes in 'the end of the world' hard going, in that I just found these parts of the book less enjoyable (I was constantly referring to the map) and found it hard to get into the flow of it and thus, harder to read, to keep going, which came as surprise, as I'm a huge Murakami fan. I've re-read several of his books, some a few times but haven't approached this one again, for the reason given. But as stated, you and many others, including the guy who translated it, didn't share my experience and rate it really highly. So next time I'm missing my fix, I'll pick this one up again and see if I enjoy it more 2nd time around. Incidentally, he's got a new book coming out in the summer.


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t checked the list, are Dan Dare or Asterix the Gaul on it? If not I won`t bother thanks :wink2: :lol:


Better not bother then :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Caller said:


> I understand all that, what I meant was I found the scenes in 'the end of the world' hard going, in that I just found these parts of the book less enjoyable (I was constantly referring to the map) and found it hard to get into the flow of it and thus, harder to read, to keep going, which came as surprise, as I'm a huge Murakami fan. I've re-read several of his books, some a few times but haven't approached this one again, for the reason given. But as stated, you and many others, including the guy who translated it, didn't share my experience and rate it really highly. So next time I'm missing my fix, I'll pick this one up again and see if I enjoy it more 2nd time around. Incidentally, he's got a new book coming out in the summer.


Well, that's why these sort of lists are very subjective. I personally, and from some odd reason, don't like most of female writers. It's beyond me the reason a Jane Austen is considered in so high regard worldwide. Or take the Russian classics... although they are all on my top list, Chekhov is a striking exception, I really can't read a page without falling asleep.

As to the map on the Hardboild, I remember I also went some frustration with that. You get a map in the book, so you figure it must be important to the plot. It isn't, it could very well do without it unless you want to draw some sort of spacial esoteric topography of the mind. It might be just the thing Murakami was going for but I didn't get it. It was also useless to follow or enjoy the plot.

Anyway, and for that particular angle, I find Stanilaw Lem a lot more effective on narrative devices. I can't remember if he's on the list, probably Solaris is in there and it's an amazing book. But most of his other stories and books are amazing also and a mandatory sci-fi reference in my opinion. Or "social fiction" as it was referred in the Soviet Union, which is a pretty interesting term if you think about it. Most sci-fi stories have a lot more to do with particluar ways of living than science itself. They have spaceships and aliens and lasers in them but they serve pretty much the same propose as dirty London for Dickens or damp St. Petersburg for Dostoievsky or Gogol.


----------



## BondandBigM

Rotundus said:


> got out after the first fifty - what a lot of stick in the mud boring dated old tosh !


You're not wrong

:lol: :lol:

This might be a better listing for you ??

Harry Potter and a bit of Jeffrey Archer

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_books


----------



## Roger the Dodger

No Dick Francis either....the compilers are obviously novices.......


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> No Dick Francis either....the compilers are obviously novices.......


:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Roger the Dodger said:


> No Dick Francis either....the compilers are obviously novices.......


It took a while for Sherlock Holmes to come up. I don't think there was any particular methodology at work.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

No, there's no ranking system there that I can see. It would always be subjective also... Lolita nr 3? It would be very low on my list.

Just go about the list as a weekend watch thread, you know? It's a way to come across some book or author you weren't aware of.


----------



## William_Wilson

It's funny, in the 350-400 section, every other title is by MoliÃ¨re.

Later,

William


----------



## Mick B

These days it might be a bit dodgy admitting to enjoying Lolita, the CPS will be drooling.


----------



## Raptor

Not read the full list as I got bored after the first ten but

James Herbert was one of my favourite writers when I

was in my early teens. American Psycho by Brett Easton

Ellis had me hooked from page one.


----------



## Caller.

Kutusov said:


> As to the map on the Hardboild, I remember I also went some frustration with that. You get a map in the book, so you figure it must be important to the plot. It isn't, it could very well do without it unless you want to draw some sort of spacial esoteric topography of the mind. It might be just the thing Murakami was going for but I didn't get it. It was also useless to follow or enjoy the plot.


Tip of the day for me! Trying to make something tangent in a smoke and mirror kind of way - hmmm? Right, the book will be dusted down and moved to my 'waiting to read shelf'. Will have to give it another go now.


----------



## Kutusov

Hey, listen, it might be just a matter of you not going along with that book, independently of the author. I like him and read a couple of his books but I'm not a huge fan, still I managed to enjoy Wonderland more than the others I've read. So that can mean is a different style from his usual stuff.

Same thing happens to me and Dostoievsky, my favourite author of all times. The Gambler is a huge reference and, maybe because it's a lot shorter book than the other master works, it's mentioned and recommended a lot. To e it's probably the one that I least enjoyed by very far. It was the first one I've read by him also, so that could very well throw off the track of something I enjoy immensely.


----------



## Mickydoos

Wow, of the first 250 I've read 5 and all because I was required to throughout school. Makes me feel horribly uncultured. That said, I tend to only read sci-fi and fantasy novels with the odd crime one thrown in.

Dune by Frank Herbert is one of my all time favourites though "A song of ice and fire" by George RR Martin is right up there.


----------



## gaz64

13 out of 20

23 out of 40

34 out of 60

45 out of 80

54 out of the list of 100...


----------



## Kutusov

Mickydoos said:


> Dune by Frank Herbert is one of my all time favourites though "A song of ice and fire" by George RR Martin is right up there.


Agree on Dune, although the later ones are not as great. As to SOIF... wait till it's done. I seriously doubt Martin's going to be able to keep the first books quality, that if he finishes the saga at all. Remember Jordan's Wheel of Time? That went terribly wrong.


----------



## Mickydoos

Kutusov said:


> Agree on Dune, although the later ones are not as great. As to SOIF... wait till it's done. I seriously doubt Martin's going to be able to keep the first books quality, that if he finishes the saga at all. Remember Jordan's Wheel of Time? That went terribly wrong.


 Well I'm still hooked come the end of A Dance with Dragons so he's doing alright so far


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, that's why then... you didn't have to wit 5 years for a A feast of Crows which is a time waster.

And as Will pointed out before...


----------



## Mickydoos

Kutusov said:


> Ah, that's why then... you didn't have to wit 5 years for a A feast of Crows which is a time waster.


Yeah, I started reading them last year and I smashed through all of them in about 2 months. I can take a small amount of comfort in that Winds of Winter is allegedly going to be finished by the end of next year...


----------



## Kutusov

Mickydoos said:


> I can take a small amount of comfort in that Winds of Winter is allegedly going to be finished by the end of next year...


Jebus F Christ!! Xmas 2015?? I would assume you were being satirical with any other author but unfortunately I think you're not... Will it be the last one or will there be another after that?

...and Bernanrd Cornwell should start thinking about wrapping up his Saxon Stories. Another case of starting reading too soon. Got the first two and had to way for the third. By the time it came out, I couldn't remember a thing about the plot or who was who. It's now 7 books in :russian:

Now off to start reading Hemingway's Green Hills of Africa, I found it on the shelf and I think I never read it before, somehow I skipped it.


----------



## chris.ph

peter f hamilton got a bit lost in a few of his series ,raymond e fiest again got lost in mikedemia, terry goodkind tried to reinvent rugby/american football in the rahl series this happens in a saga, david eddings didint though in the mallorean or the belgariad and the sainted sir terry is still knocking out the discworld books even though he has slowed down a bit because of the dementia.... i could go on with the likes of jasper fforde or sabine caine but i wont............ no jim butcher though im gutted :lol:

brave new world is one of my favourite books, hitchhickers is a bit of fun,catch 22 is brilliant. but anything by james joyce needs heroin to make any sense... dylan thomas' under milk wood needs several bottles of red wine but is still brilliant... war and peace... come on its over written and over long....... tolkien is boring but i will let him off for starting the fantasy genre :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> war and peace... come on its over written and over long.......


Philistine


----------



## chris.ph

but not a liar :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> but not a liar :tongue2: :tongue2:


Better to omit some flaws than be a philistine 

..."War and Peace, come on..." For shame!!!


----------



## chris.ph

asimovs robot series.... less words and stops robots klling us :thumbup:

there is a childrens book by arthur c called "islands in the sky" which is very much a favourite of mine and it SHOUD be on that list 

just thinking 2001 or the rama series

i have few favourites on my penny dreadful list but simon r green keeps floating to the top of the barrel :thumbup: :thumbup: worth a nose if you dont want to engage brain :thumbup:


----------



## Mickydoos

Kutusov said:


> Jebus F Christ!! Xmas 2015?? I would assume you were being satirical with any other author but unfortunately I think you're not... Will it be the last one or will there be another after that?


 Unfortunately, not joking at all... speculated October or November 15 release. There are a few sample chapters floating around the internet but last I heard GRRM was sitting on about 1500 pages of manuscript to be whittled down to 600 pages. As of October 2012 400 pages were written so far though he was quoted as saying only 200 are "really finished".

There are to be two more books, Winds of Winter followed by A Dream of Spring. That said, A Feast for Crows and A Dance with Dragons part 1 were supposed to be a single book and was only meant to span 3 books, then 6 and not seven. So who knows!?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Someone ( a lady friend) has just suggested I read the 'Bared to you' / 'Reflected in you' / Entwined with You' trilogy, as it is supposed to be better than the FSOG trilogy. As I've already read the FSOG triolgy, I'm thinking that it's going to be a shallow rip off of FSOG, seeing as the author has blatently swapped the initials of the male lead (Christian Grey becomes Gideon Cross) and the female becomes 'Eva' instead of 'Ana'. Both males are successful twenty something billionaires with shady and traumatic pasts. I think I have to regard FSOG as the definitive version seeing as I have read it, and it was the first of many copies......BTY/RIY/EWY..... is not the only one. Thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kutusov

Mickydoos said:


> I heard GRRM was sitting on about 1500 pages of manuscript to be whittled down to 600 pages.


That's the usual GRRM rap... he's been saying the books are not ready because he has too much material and needs to sort it out since his 3th volume or so. Meanwhile, he keeps releasing his "Wild Cards" (? - something like that) books. It's his live and it's his work but seems to me that is a pretty dumb move.

I'm half through my "lost" Hemingway book and having the familiar feeling I always seem to have with him... brilliantly written but there's something in there that is just frustrating, somehow it always falls short of what is always promising. AFAIK, that's one of the theories why he shot himself, he couldn't get to a Dostoevsky level (his phrasing) no matter what.


----------



## Kutusov

I'm done with Green Hills... Can't finish the thing, too frustrating to me...


----------



## Kutusov

I'm done with Green Hills... Can't finish the thing, too frustrating for me...


----------



## urzamoon

Mickydoos said:


> Dune by Frank Herbert is one of my all time favourites though "A song of ice and fire" by George RR Martin is right up there.


Totally agree with Dune! It is a great read. Never heard of George RR, so may give it a go.

My top-of-the-top is got to be:

- "The Little Prince" by Antoine de Saint-Exupery,

- "Animal Farm" by George Orwell

- "Witcher Saga" by Andrzej Sapkowski (which I'm afraid is still only available in Polish - but it's a good reason to learn a new language


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> Someone ( a lady friend) has just suggested I read the 'Bared to you' / 'Reflected in you' / Entwined with You' trilogy, as it is supposed to be better than the FSOG trilogy. As I've already read the FSOG triolgy, I'm thinking that it's going to be a shallow rip off of FSOG, seeing as the author has blatently swapped the initials of the male lead (Christian Grey becomes Gideon Cross) and the female becomes 'Eva' instead of 'Ana'. Both males are successful twenty something billionaires with shady and traumatic pasts. I think I have to regard FSOG as the definitive version seeing as I have read it, and it was the first of many copies......BTY/RIY/EWY..... is not the only one. Thoughts greatly appreciated.


:lol: :lol:

Big M get through four or five of this sort of guff nearly every week, I'll get a list of the current must reads for you.

:grin:


----------



## Mickydoos

urzamoon said:


> Totally agree with Dune! It is a great read. Never heard of George RR, so may give it a go.


A song of Ice and Fire is what the TV series "Game of Thrones" is based upon, however the books are waaay better (imo).


----------



## Redmonds

Any book types on here? Thought it might be interesting for members on the Forum to share what you are currently reading :biggrin:

I'm a non fiction guy myself, I like political theory, sociological, history etc. So guys, what are you reading?

I have these three in rotation atm:


----------



## Rampant

Just finished World Without End, Ken Follett. Kind of a late sequel to Pillars of the Earth. Very good story, although not quite as good as Pillars.

I'm now onto a new series of books called "The Soulkeeper Series". Supernatural fiction. A bit trashy and superficial, which makes for fast reading. Quite entertaining.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Redmonds

Rampant said:


> Just finished World Without End, Ken Follett. Kind of a late sequel to Pillars of the Earth. Very good story, although not quite as good as Pillars.
> 
> I'm now onto a new series of books called "The Soulkeeper Series". Supernatural fiction. A bit trashy and superficial, which makes for fast reading. Quite entertaining.
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Mark H


Sounds good mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kevkojak

Nothing Earth shattering, I've just knocked off the last Jack Reacher book so I've done the lot of those now - great fun, very easy going - and currently ploughing through the Clive Cussler "Isaac Bell" novels. The Wrecker and The Striker done last week, halfway through The Race.

At work I have a couple on the go, I'm battling my way through Robert Ludlums "The Matarese Circle" with the sequel "The Matarese Countdown" next on the list, but it is very slow going. I usually devour his stuff, but this one is a chore.


----------



## scottswatches

I'm still reading Eric Idle's autobiography. Just his early life was interesting before the war and he discovered theatre is such an insight that when we talk about poverty today we really do not have any idea. The man looked forward to his first pair of trousers when he was 15 and started work, a hand me down pair at that.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

My reading pile at the moment. The order I read them may change.

1/ Gunstocks and dovetails (a bit of nostalgic nonsense, but I like it)

2/ To kill a mockingbird (never got round to it before)

3 & 4 Two of Caitlin Moran's books (cos she is funny)

5/ Cuckoo by Nick Davies (He's a brilliant scientist with the knack of being able to explain stuff easily)


----------



## jimbo1878

Stephen King for me. Reading the sun dog which is a short story in a collection called four past midnight. I've got blaze by Stephen King ready to go as soon as I finish.


----------



## mexico75

Started reading all Clancys Jack Ryan books from the beginning, read most of them before but they're all worth a re read.


----------



## Caller.

To Kill a Mockingbird is on my list too, in view of recent events.

I'm just about to start on Philip Kerr's 'The lady from Zagreb', which is the 10th in the Bernie Gunther series - Gunther being a German detective before, during and after the war, in various guises. Brilliant, brilliant books. Think Philip Marlowe does Berlin and you get the idea.

My long stayer is Vincent Bugliosi's, 'Reclaiming history - the assassination of John F Kennedy' and is by far the biggest book I have ever attempted to read. I actually couldn't put it down until the day I shipped it to Thailand (with other stuff). It was way to heavy to take as luggage - and I've only just picked it up again. Over a 1000 pages in and more than that still to do. He basically debunks (successfully in my opinion) the numerous conspiracy theories and variations on a theme. Riveting stuff.


----------



## lewjamben

The last book that I flew through was Jeffery Archer's "Paths of Glory" - now cemented as my favourite book so far, but since then, every book I read seems to be a chore.

I really want to find something inspirational that I just can't put down. I'm about to embark on Niccolò Ammaniti's "I'm Not Scared" after watching half of it a few years ago and still not knowing how it finished!


----------



## Peacefrog

Currently re-reading, after a twenty year gap, The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.

And I know the answer will still be 42.


----------



## handlehall

Reading Chapter and Verse, Bernard Sumner's autobiography.


----------



## artistmike

For anyone who enjoys a bit of Science Fiction, this collection of stories about Time is the best I've read for a very long time... A great read with thought provoking stories, I have the Kindle edition and it's great for dipping into..


----------



## Redmonds

Finished Lenin and Stalin. Now reading 'How the world works' by Noam Chomsky, and 'The Prime Minister, it's office and holders since 1945'.


----------



## kevkojak

I'm still on Ludlum at work, but at home I've started again on the Harry potter books. No idea why, they were just there, but I'd forgotten how much fun they are. Easy to read, just a good bit of childish escapism.


----------



## Redmonds

kevkojak said:


> I'm still on Ludlum at work, but at home I've started again on the Harry potter books. No idea why, they were just there, but I'd forgotten how much fun they are. Easy to read, just a good bit of childish escapism.


Still a great quality read :yes:


----------



## dapper

He's a master storyteller & the dialogue & period setting are utterly convincing. Brilliant crime fiction :thumbsup:


----------



## ProperTidy

Just finished young Stalin and a book about dutch football. Got the new Anthony Beevor (Ardennes 1944) to get cracking on next. Also going to re read out of the ghetto by joe Jacobs soon, ace book.

Redmonds - suspect we may have similar tastes... Have you read the making of the English working class by EP Thompson? Great book.


----------



## Redmonds

ProperTidy said:


> Just finished young Stalin and a book about dutch football. Got the new Anthony Beevor (Ardennes 1944) to get cracking on next. Also going to re read out of the ghetto by joe Jacobs soon, ace book.
> 
> Redmonds - suspect we may have similar tastes... Have you read the making of the English working class by EP Thompson? Great book.


I haven't read that one but I'll definitely have a look! I am about to order The condition of the working class in England- Engels so that should be another good read.


----------



## Alexus

Currently reading......."Village of Secrets" by Caroline Moorehead, well known for her work in human rights. A Londoner, she has also published a book about refugees, "Human Cargo"

"Village of Secrets" is the story of the inhabitants of le Chambon-sur-Lignon and the other villages of the Plateau Vivarais-Lignon and how they saved several thousand people from the concentration camps of WW2.

It is a very detailed read.

"The memory of the world is not a bright, shining crystal, but a heap of broken fragments, a few fine flashes of light that break though the darkness"

- Herbert Butterfield.


----------



## RWP

Are there any publications that are recommended for people like me who collect but want to know more?

While I am here how about any other books about anything?

For my part I recommend anything by Bill Bryson.

Cheers


----------



## Nigelp

I once read 13 Stephen King books in 12 months. I had to stop as I was getting nightmares and becoming scared of the dark and ghosts and monsters. Which must mean they are good. This one was best. It is easy to collect them at local charity shops.










Sorry when I say 'this one was best' I mean Rose Madder. It is in fact a painting very well done indeed. I did collect them all, but as I say was becoming a little nervous of the dark :swoon: :laugh:


----------



## RWP

Sorry.....the main question was reading about watches? :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp

Ah sorry, I have the free Top Gear supplement from last month.










It is very informed and suggests these two are similar


----------



## SBryantgb

Nigelp said:


> Ah sorry, I have the free Top Gear supplement from last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very informed and suggests these two are similar


 interesting could have sworn Evans said the new format would be about cars, not watches and other stuff










Picture menu


----------



## Nigelp

SBryantgb said:


> interesting could have sworn Evans said the new format would be about cars, not watches and other stuff


 Now you mention it he did...seems they underestimated the interests of their readership. Now flash cars are so Everyman. Watches flash or otherwise are the new cars. Though you can not go shopping or racing in them, so I have read.


----------



## kevkojak

Back issues of QP magazine for the high end stuff. 
The Omega Lifetime mag is always worth a flick through as well - and usually free to pick up in their shops.

The Works usually have "1001 watches" in for under a tenner. A great read if you have the patience to hack through all the blurb but absolute watch-porn heaven if you just want to look at the pictures.

Books are ok, but all the juicy stuff seems to be on blogs these days. ABlogToWatch (formerly ABlogToRead) is absolutely essential in your bookmark folder.


----------



## SBryantgb




----------



## The Canon Man

Nigelp said:


> Ah sorry, I have the free Top Gear supplement from last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very informed and suggests these two are similar


 The Oxygen is obviously better though? It has the date and everything.


----------



## Nigelp

The Canon Man said:


> The Oxygen is obviously better though? It has the date and everything.


 Much better and a better strap rather than a ladies bracelet


----------



## Caller.

As mentioned on another thread, this is worth getting. It's like a huge reference book for all the major brands, their important watches, movements etc (all photographed) plus articles on up and coming watchmakers, trends and the like. It's widely available. I was able to pick it up the other week in the only English bookshop in Korat!


----------



## Mart

I noted in the Top Gear mag that you can get a Hesketh Racing watch. Don't like the look of it really, but if it means I can swan around drinking bubbly....


----------



## Mr Levity

I have a man cave full of books and set myself the task of reading the unread ones about a year ago.

So,reading list of 256 books (about 10% of total book count) in alphabetical order (to give it some sort of structure and to stop just picking the ones with tits on the covers :laugh: ) no more books to be bought until they're finished.

Ahem. One year later, finished all the As and Bs. Reading list now 270 WTF ? OK, I'm an addict. Can't walk past a second hand book shop without having a browse. Also, alphabetical order has gone out of the window because some of the books are in a series. And favourite authors keep bring out new books. :wacko:

Currently reading this one that I found while clearing out my eldest daughter's bedroom for decorating. I first read this 30+ years ago. I've had to reach for the French dictionary a couple of times but was pleased that I hadn't forgotten it all.










This one on Kindle










And this for the car journey to and from work. I'm a big fan of both Adams and Colfer so it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## SBryantgb

Mart said:


> I noted in the Top Gear mag that you can get a Hesketh Racing watch. Don't like the look of it really, but if it means I can swan around drinking bubbly....


 Swans always get a bad rep on watch forums :yes:


----------



## Guest

what about Playboy or Hustler...oops wrong forum .. :scared: readers wifes is better though


----------



## BondandBigM

Nice thread revival Mr Levity



I still get through three or four books a week

Just read a couple by this bloke last week










And this, a sort of modern update on the old Cold War Soviet/American spy sort of thing










And a few to be getting on with in the next week or so










I can't be bothered with anything too arty farty, I just mostly stick to crime fiction sort of stuff.


----------



## SBryantgb

Currently : The Holographic Universe, by Michael Talbot

Fluke, by Christopher Moore

Who Built the Moon, by Christopher Knight and Alan Butler

The Buried Life, by Carrie Patel

The Bridge, Ian M Banks


----------



## Lou61

kevkojak said:


> Books are ok, but all the juicy stuff seems to be on blogs these days. ABlogToWatch (formerly ABlogToRead) is absolutely essential in your bookmark folder.


 Great tip, Kev. Some really interesting information on that 'ABlogTo Watch' site. There goes the rest of the evening...


----------



## kevkojak

Lou61 said:


> Great tip, Kev. Some really interesting information on that 'ABlogTo Watch' site. There goes the rest of the evening...


 They quite often do competitions and giveaways on there as well. Don't tell Davey P!


----------



## martinzx

Seiko 'A Journey In Time' you can download a PDF via the link

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f281/journey-time-remarkable-story-seiko-seikos-official-history-book-250196.html

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nigelp

William_Wilson said:


> Isn't it time Top Gear curled up and died? Though the BBC seems to have gotten over their hate-on for Clarkson, he was on QI recently.
> 
> Later,
> William


 No no dear Sir I got a free calender my watch does not have month or day only date. Or time well and time.


----------



## hughlle

Clive Cussler  nothing but Clive Cussler. I can almost cite them line for line after 10 years of reading the same books.


----------



## William_Wilson

The last time I read a book was twenty years ago and I never did finish it as my eyesight began to deteriorate. It was "The Conquest of Gaul" by some Italian geezer.

Later,
William


----------



## Mr Levity

I never managed to finish the Clarkson book I got from the book swap a few weeks ago (a rare occurrence, shared with only 2 other books in the entire history of my reading life),










So took it along to the cafe I go to on a Tuesday afternoon in the hope that said book swap would yield something.

Bingo !


----------



## Caller.

I've just finished reading Truman Capotes 'In Cold Blood', which I'd been promising myself to read for most of my life! Picked it up in the UK and thankfully, it was every bit as good as everything that has ever been written about it claims! Real crime used to be a hobby of mine (not modern gangsta' books) and I'm now keen to re-read Ann Rules (who died recently), 'The stranger beside me', where she describes how she began to suspect Ted Bundy, whom she knew and whose crimes she was reporting on, as being the serial killer he was.

But for now I'm just about to start on Haruki Murakami's first two novels, Wind & Pinball, which have just been translated into English for the first time. He's just about my favourite author.


----------



## KevG

Just ploughing through Stephen Kings The Stand again. Just finished Memnoch by Ann Rice.Picked up 3 for my next holiday Anthony Horowitz Ravens Gate & Evil Star and a rather strange looking Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Jane Austin and Seth Graham Smith. Get all my books from charity shops then return them for resale.

Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve been having problems with floaters in my eyes so reading books has become a wee bit challenging.The last one I read, which I finished a few months ago, was Leo Tolstoy`s War & Peace. I have to admit it had been sitting on my shelf for a number of years unread but was worth it in the end.










(photo nicked off ebay but it`s the same edition as mine)


----------



## hughlle

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been having problems with floaters in my eyes so reading books has become a wee bit challenging.The last one I read, which I finished a few months ago, was Leo Tolstoy`s War & Peace. I have to admit it had been sitting on my shelf for a number of years unread but was worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo nicked off ebay but it`s the same edition as mine)


 




Me no know how to make the youtubey work


----------



## BondandBigM

hughlle said:


> Me no know how to make the youtubey work


 




Here you go


----------



## andyclient

Enjoying George Orwell at the moment after finally reading "Animal farm" got around to reading "1984" after numerous failed attempts , got his complete works on a kindle type thing and read "homage to Catalonia" and now on "down and out in Paris and London"

Think he had amazing foresight and am amazed at how much he did and wrote in his relatively short life , "Road to Wigan Pier " is next on the list, then "Burmese days"


----------



## KevG

andyclient said:


> Enjoying George Orwell at the moment after finally reading "Animal farm" got around to reading "1984" after numerous failed attempts , got his complete works on a kindle type thing and read "homage to Catalonia" and now on "down and out in Paris and London"
> 
> Think he had amazing foresight and am amazed at how much he did and wrote in his relatively short life , "Road to Wigan Pier " is next on the list, then "Burmese days"


 You've reminded me of Orwell not read him for years, have to make the effort again. Not on a kindle though can't get on with them, I need to turn the paper pages.

Wife likes hers and I've tried it but not for me.

Kev


----------



## Lou61

KevG said:


> Not on a kindle though can't get on with them, I need to turn the paper pages.


 This ^^^ - all day long! I can see the advantages of keeping a stack of books on a kindle, especially if you are travelling, but a 'proper' book beats them hands down for reading (IMHO).


----------



## hughlle

I'm also in the anti-kindle camp. I'll take a big stack of books every day of the week, over a "convenient" device that is guaranteed to fail and takes most of the pleasure out of reading.


----------



## andyclient

KevG said:


> You've reminded me of Orwell not read him for years, have to make the effort again. Not on a kindle though can't get on with them, I need to turn the paper pages.
> 
> Wife likes hers and I've tried it but not for me.
> 
> Kev


 I prefer books to a kindle type thing any day ,the feel even the smell of an old book , it's just i acquired the complete works of Orwell in electronic reader type format shall we say !!

I have got 1984 in paperback if you'd like to read it again ?


----------



## SBryantgb

andyclient said:


> Enjoying George Orwell at the moment after finally reading "Animal farm" got around to reading "1984" after numerous failed attempts , got his complete works on a kindle type thing and read "homage to Catalonia" and now on "down and out in Paris and London"
> 
> Think he had amazing foresight and am amazed at how much he did and wrote in his relatively short life , "Road to Wigan Pier " is next on the list, then "Burmese days"


 Both Huxley and Orwell seem to have great insight, but both were members of the Fabian Society....As have many of our leaders. Its not that hard to see why it is coming true.

"The Fabian Society was founded in 1884, according to its Website, and continues to play a prominent role through the Socialist International in developing the policies of the Labour Party in Britain, of which Orwell once was an active member, and of allied Clintonian liberals in the United States.But when Orwell wrote 1984, it was more than a show of dislike for the Fabian socialists; it was humorous, biting, Swiftian satire against the socialist and liberal intellectuals. The leftist elites, then as now, praised the book for the wrong reasons. They applauded Orwell's resistance to the loss of civil liberties but refused, and continue to refuse, to see the book as a mirror held up to the totalitarian face of the left-wing intelligentsia. They tiptoe away from such questions as: Why choose the year 1984 as the title? Is it really just a science-fiction fantasy or is it political satire; and, if so, against whom is it directed? Finally, what are the likely sources of Orwell's dystopia?"



hughlle said:


> I'm also in the anti-kindle camp. I'll take a big stack of books every day of the week, over a "convenient" device that is guaranteed to fail and takes most of the pleasure out of reading.


 Could not disagree more... I like all things old (even RWP) but the sheer convenience of a Kindle type device cannot be ignored. When I travel I now have as many books as I could possibly need available to me, when I work I have technical references that would fill the whole back seat of a car without a Kindle. And most importantly Mrs SB can fall asleep whilst I read without the hassle of me needing with a light on. I love books... still buy them, and have lost zero of the pleasure I enjoy from reading. In fact I now read more than pre Kindle. So you will have to pry my Kindle from my cold dead hands and drag me kicking and scream back into the luddite section of the reading world.


----------



## hughlle

SBryantgb said:


> So you will have to pry my Kindle from my cold dead hands and drag me kicking and scream back into the luddite section of the reading world.


 Deal :aggressive:


----------



## Mr Levity

The Kindle is great ! I too love real books, the smell of old books is one of the best in the world, IMHO. The Kindle just means I can carry more round with me, and a big book won't fit in my jacket pocket. I usually have a real book (or two), a kindle book and an audio book on the go.

Just started these:

Real book










Audio book (pic is of the real book, which I also have)










Kindle


----------



## Krispy

This arrived...could probably recite 90% of it anyway but a nice read while on the khazi and the back stories are quite interesting...



















For my money, one of the finest songs / poems ever written, if you can get past the vocal delivery (which I think actually enhances it)...


----------



## BondandBigM

Working my way through this lot


----------



## Andern

Just finished Dan browns deception point after finishing the lost symbol last week. Got inferno to start now. All cost between £2 and £3 from eBay. Money well spent especially given I've barely read a book since school


----------



## BondandBigM

Andern said:


> All cost between £2 and £3 from eBay. Money well spent especially given I've barely read a book since school


 I haven't bought a book for as long as I can remember. I am a regular visitor at my local library though.

:biggrin:


----------



## Krispy

BondandBigM said:


> I haven't bought a book for as long as I can remember. I am a regular visitor at my local library though.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Careful, you're doing your reputation no good you know?!


----------



## Peacefrog

The Honorable Schoolboy by John le Carre.

It's the middle book in the Karla trilogy, the book that most people forget about. They remember Tinker Tailor Souldern Spy (because of the film) and they remember Smiley's People (because of the TV series) but The Honorable School is often overlooked.

Amazon; bargain of a price.


----------



## Biker

I decided I was going to start on the classics, so I read Catcher in the Rye, utter garbage!

Great expectation, quite enjoyed

A tale of two cities - slow and dull

So I went back to more modern books, just finished all of Charles Cummings (espionage/cold war etc.) thoroughly enjoyed them.

I also read the entire Patrick O'Brian series, Master and Commander etc. Excellent.

I have recently finished a couple of Harlan Coben books also very enjoyable.

Presently I am half way through Nick Hornby's Juliet Naked, a bit of a ramble but it's okay.

I don't really have a preference for a kindle over a book, however, the portability and self lighting aspects of a kindle give it the advantage.


----------



## jsud2002

A while back I read the first of the Jack Reacher books by Lee child and quite enjoyed it , my wife has a little operation this friday and I am not allowed to wait with her so she has told me to come home which any man will rightly know actually means "if you leave this hospital I wont speak to you for a very long time" so I have decided I am going to get the Kindle out Blow off the dust charge it and read the second in the series I believe is called Die Trying whilst I find a coffee machine and wait.


----------



## EchoSevenNine

Currently beating my way through Dawkins "The God Delusion". Heavy going for a Crime Fiction reader but the mans genius is pulling me through.


----------



## xellos99

Library van came round today. Asked him to recommend two books.

He handed me the man who broke into Auschwitz and chilling out.

Look good indeed


----------



## BondandBigM

xellos99 said:


> Library van came round today. Asked him to recommend two books.
> 
> He handed me the man who broke into Auschwitz and chilling out.
> 
> Look good indeed


 We still get the library bus round every couple of weeks and the driver is good, after we had used it a couple of times he kept books along the lines of what Big M and I read. He's even knocked on the door a couple of times with books Big M had ordered.

Service with a smile which is unusual these days.


----------



## xellos99

BondandBigM said:


> We still get the library bus round every couple of weeks and the driver is good, after we had used it a couple of times he kept books along the lines of what Big M and I read. He's even knocked on the door a couple of times with books Big M had ordered.
> 
> Service with a smile which is unusual these days.


 You know what the best thing is. There is a website ( can't recall it's name ) that has a searchable database of every book in every library in your entire county. You can ask the van man to get you books from here there and everywhere and they do it.

People always assume there's nothing good in those vans but there you ticket to any book you want. Even if it's not in your county they will get it from another county. It's tax payers money but only the few take advantage of it.


----------



## Will Fly

Just reading "A Perfect Spy" by John Le Carré on my Kindle at bedtime, and some books on local history during the day. Books, books, books, in the lounge, the spare bedroom, the music room - and a garage stuffed with paperbacks plus a 5-door filing cabinet holding around 5,000 pieces of sheet music...

And, in between these and watches - :band:


----------



## Biker

*update* The Nick Hornby book 'Juliette Naked' - rubbish!

Just started Sebastian Faulks - A week in December


----------



## andyclient

xellos99 said:


> Library van came round today. Asked him to recommend two books.
> 
> He handed me the man who broke into Auschwitz and chilling out.
> 
> Look good indeed


 I fancy reading the man who broke into Auschwitz , i remember it being plugged on BBC Breakfast news and thinking , wouldn't mind reading that .

You will have to post what you thought to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barryboy

Since Christmas I've been doing a fair bit of photography so the reading has suffered. However have got through two Jack Reacher novels and 'Monstrous Regiment' by Terry Pratchett. Next on the list is a re-read of an old favourite 'The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists' by Robert Tressell.

Rob


----------



## Peacefrog

Barryboy said:


> 'The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists' by Robert Tressell.


 A true classic. I've even been to his grave at Rice Lance Cemetery.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Anything by Dick Francis.....and since his death, by Felix Francis his son. Been reading these books ever since we were read 'Dead Cert' by our English teacher way back in 1967.


----------



## Littlelegs

Given my summer challenge I'm reading Jeff galloways how to run a marathon and to break it up Michael plains 80days around the world.


----------



## EchoSevenNine

Andy McNab - State of emergency.

Not his fastest paced novel, lets say.


----------



## Biker

Biker said:


> *update* The Nick Hornby book 'Juliette Naked' - rubbish!
> 
> Just started Sebastian Faulks - A week in December


 Sebastian Faulks - Week in December. Not very satisfying at all. The end was as anti-climactic non-event.

I have just finished two Karen Rose thrillers, both great reads, some really smutty bits in there but they do add to the story and enrich the story line but even after just 2 books a pattern emerged..

Now reading 'The Man In The High Castle'. Half way through and the jury is still out, I am not sure where the book is trying to take me nor what the story is trying to portray, other than an alternative (past) future ramble..


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've got a couple of books on the go at the moment - one is book 4 of the Arisen series (Zombie apocalypse to you & me - utter pulp fiction but a good read & great fun), the other is Ritual by Mo Hayder, this is the third (I think) in a series featuring a police detective called Jack Caffery - well written but quite gruesome & the serial killer(s) in the books often seem to have a vaguely supernatural feel to them.


----------



## muckleroe

After watching the BBC's adaption of War and Peace, I thought I'd better read the original at last; I've been putting it off for forty odd years. Thankfully it available as a free download so I don't have to carry half a forest around with me for the next few weeks.


----------



## BondandBigM

A bit of a lucky dip for this weeks selection


----------



## mach 0.0013137

muckleroe said:


> After watching the BBC's adaption of War and Peace, I thought I'd better read the original at last; I've been putting it off for forty odd years. Thankfully it available as a free download so I don't have to carry half a forest around with me for the next few weeks.


 I read that last year, mind you I had owned the book for almost 20 years before finally getting round to it









I`m currently going through all the Giles annuals from the first one published in 1946, great stuff


----------



## graham1981

Just finished reading Clive Cusslers Vixen 03 didn't find it as good as the other Dirk Pitt adventures. I have now moved onto Peter Hamilton's Fallen Dragon - so far so good. I enjoy Peter F Hamilton's space operas I find I really become absorbed by his worlds. Hmm must get my Kindle Voyage now and have a quick read before bed.


----------



## Biker

muckleroe said:


> After watching the BBC's adaption of War and Peace, I thought I'd better read the original at last; I've been putting it off for forty odd years. Thankfully it available as a free download so I don't have to carry half a forest around with me for the next few weeks.


 Is it worth the time investment?

I like Clive Cussler too, it's a bit like .. Chewing gum for the mind.


----------



## Nigelp

Ben Johnson Volpone


----------



## Biker

Well the Man In The High Castle was a non-event too. Going to find some chewing gum next


----------



## hughlle

Having the time of my life reading all about thermodynamics of revenge 

Better compensate later with an Artemis Fowl novel


----------



## Biker

Reading the Earths Children series now by Jean. M. Auel. Unfortunately the heroine is turning into an intellectual superhero and inventing everything..


----------



## Caller.

Coffin Road by Peter May. I love his books that are set in the Outer Hebrides (and some others). Can't put this one down.


----------



## BASHER

Freedom In Exile by His Holiness The Dalai Lama

Read it on holiday in Majorca a couple of weeks ago. A really good read.

I can't read novels, don't know why but they never hold my attention. It means I get to read more factual and biographies though. Much more my cup of tea.

Paul


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just started Guy Martin's book 'When you dead, you dead' . (£4.99 for the Kindle version, instead of £20 in the bookshop) I love anything this bloke does, and although only two chapters in, there have been some real laugh out loud moments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller.

Unequal Thailand, aspects of income, wealth and power by Pasuk Phongpaichit & Chris Baker.

Everything in this corrupt country is smoke and mirrors and there's a real power play going on, all to do with the eventual succession, so the country is in limbo at the moment and sinking fast, especially since the junta took over. I like to know the reality behind the headlines and you don't get that from the media here. The obvious inequality is seen everywhere and if anything is getting worse and starts with education, which is of shocking quality for the majority, not what's needed when employers need a well trained workforce, but most of what is churned out is unskilled labour. There could be trouble ahead.....


----------



## Nobbythesheep

I've read mucho rubbish over the years. Currently reading Peter Ustinov 'Monseur Rene'. I have a copy of 'Shinto, the Kami Way by Sokyo Ono which I dip into every so often. Otherwise the usual suspects - Jack Reacher, Lord Peter Wimsey, Flashman (anything by George McDonald Frazer in fact), Cafael, that sort of stuff.

I don't read much serious stuff for pleasure - do enough of that for work!


----------



## oddgitt

I'm well into the Scott Mariani series of books at the minute, and I'm on 'The Cassandra Sanction'. They aren't particularly challenging but an entertaining read. Similar to Lee Child's Reacher series if you need a comparison, or Simon Kernick, that type of thing. If you like those I'd recommended him.


----------



## BAU Watches

Incognito by David Eagleman. About the last findings on how the brain and mind work.


----------



## WRENCH

Plus this which is always handy, and read more than anything else


----------



## graham1981

Biker said:


> Reading the Earths Children series now by Jean. M. Auel. Unfortunately the heroine is turning into an intellectual superhero and inventing everything


 I read Clan of the Cave Bear and The Mammoth Hunters years ago. I'm afraid I really didn't get on with them, partly for the reason you mention above and partly because of the relationship between the two main characters became a bit predictable. All in all I found them a bit tedious, a shame because I've never found any other books set around that period in history :sadwalk:

Currently I am reading Remember The StarFighter by Michael Kan. I've been pleasantly surprised by this book, when it comes to Scifi novels I either love them or hate them! I thought I was going to hate this one - even to the point or removing it from the Kindle after reading only twenty pages. But I downloaded it again and persevered, I'm glad I did as I'm now really enjoying it. The basic premise of the story is there is an alien force - about which very little is known - going around the galaxy enclosing whole planets within a shield. The human race, along with other beings can only keep trying to outrun this enemy by running from one part of the galaxy to another, but slowly the unknown enemy is enslaving all know life. Eventually they are going to have to make a stand but they need to find the enemies weakness first (if they have one!) to have any chance of victory against this seemingly all powerful aggressor.



oddgitt said:


> I'm well into the Scott Mariani series of books at the minute, and I'm on 'The Cassandra Sanction'


 A great series :thumbsup: as you say not the most challenging novels - but I see them as just great entertainment. Not something designed to expand the mind, but just to sit back with and enjoy - and they do that very well :yes:


----------



## Andern

been reading the max Wolfe series by Tony Parsons last few weeks and they are very good. trying to get into Dan Brown digital fortress but I think I prefer the way Tony Parsons way of writing because I'm struggling to get going with it.


----------



## Caller.

Currently reading on kindle, Paul Theroux's, 'The last train to Zona Verde: Overland from Cape Town to Angola'. He's a fantastic travel writer and this is a follow up to his earlier book when he travelled through Africa from Cairo to Capetown. He's obviously got Africa in his blood and talks of some of his happiest times being when he taught there for several years as a young man, so it's a bit sad to read of his findings on this journey, undertaken alone when he was 70, which so far are full of doom and despair and even the bright notes are full of doubt for some of the remarkable people he meets, some who he later learns have been killed. He clearly doesn't think much of the Portuguese and the mess they made of their colonial rule and subsequent departure. Nor is he impressed with the current leaders of the various Countries he travels through. It's interesting to read 1st hand experience of the new colonists - the Chinese. According to my kindle my reading progress is at 82%. I'll miss it when I've finished.

On hardbook, I'm reading, '50 watches that changed the World', which is well reported on here. Interesting that Clive Sinclair (remember him) is featured twice, where in reality the ideas for his watches were way ahead of the technology available to support them, but which did subsequently inform 'innovative' designs that came along later. I pick this book up, read about a watch or two, then put it down again and so on, rather than just wade through it from start to finish. Maybe I should keep it in the loo!


----------



## Foxdog

Since my unexpected hospital stay during which I read a Jack Higgins novel (not normally my sort of thing as I tend to read non fiction ) I am now as of yesterday reading the 7th in the Sean Dillon series by J Higgins, 'The White House Connection' only another 14 to go after this one, should keep me quiet during the forthcoming dark nights.


----------



## WRENCH

Starting this.


----------



## graham1981

I finished reading Remember The Starfighter and enjoyed it so much I bought the sequel to it The Forsaken Empire. After the mysterious Endervars start to pull back and disappear the galaxy starts to believe the threat may be over. But the sequel see's the Endervars return, but this time they not only seem intent on enclosing whole worlds within their mysterious barrier, but rather to destroy whole civilisations instead, killing billions at a time. Another riveting read so far!


----------



## ajdh

I've always been an avid reader and I favourite genre is historical novels. At the moment I'm ploughing my way through "The Last Kingdom" series by Bernard Cornwell. I'm just about to start book 8 of 9.


----------



## Mr Levity

Andern said:


> been reading the max Wolfe series by Tony Parsons last few weeks and they are very good. trying to get into Dan Brown digital fortress but I think I prefer the way Tony Parsons way of writing because I'm struggling to get going with it.


 I struggled with several of the Dan Brown books but really enjoyed the audio versions. Much better when someone is reading it to you !

I'm currently reading this one on Kindle (No. 8 in the Roy Grace series)










This one is a real book:










Very easy read. Strange really as the writing style is the same as Larsson's, but I struggled with hard copies of his first three books, again resorting to the audio versions.

This one for the wife's car when I use it (I know the story inside out and can dip in without losing my place).










Stephen Fry reads the first part and is much better than Martin Freeman who reads the other books.

And this one for my car:










The narrator has such a boring voice I can't understand why he got the job. :sign_question:


----------



## Biker

Just finished Mornings in Jenin. Absolutely sensational - a definite must read.










Just starting The Amber Keeper. - Set in Russia at the outset of the Revolution.


----------



## Andern

Mr Levity said:


> I struggled with several of the Dan Brown books but really enjoyed the audio versions. Much better when someone is reading it to you !
> 
> I'm currently reading this one on Kindle (No. 8 in the Roy Grace series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a real book:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/28565383502
> 
> Very easy read. Strange really as the writing style is the same as Larsson's, but I struggled with hard copies of his first three books, again resorting to the audio versions.
> 
> This one for the wife's car when I use it (I know the story inside out and can dip in without losing my place).
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/28144210846
> 
> Stephen Fry reads the first part and is much better than Martin Freeman who reads the other books.
> 
> And this one for my car:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/29118558786
> 
> The narrator has such a boring voice I can't understand why he got the job. :sign_question:


 not dead yet looks like a good read. I know what you mean about the audio book, tried a couple myself but put of big time by the narrators


----------



## Mr Levity

Andern said:


> not dead yet looks like a good read. I know what you mean about the audio book, tried a couple myself but put of big time by the narrators


 Not Dead Yet is No. 8 in the series and I've been following Roy Grace from book 1. Very easy reading.

With audio book, if you get a good narrator it really makes the story come to life. *THE* best ever narrator/story combination I've come across is Nathaniel Parker reading the Artemis Fowl series by Eoin Colfer. Supposedly for (older) children, it's great for the car.


----------



## Mr Levity

Just when I thought I had my reading list under control, my neighbour came round last night with a pile of books. Not that I'm ungrateful.










Have started the James Patterson.

Now on this one for my car.










And this as "spare" Kindle book on phone.


----------



## graham1981

Going for some classics at the moment - classic ghost stories that is! I'm reading a compendium of Victorian ghost stories :biggrin: If the Victorians knew how to do one thing that was write macabre stories :yes: Victorians loved to write about death lol. Must stock up my Kindle tomorrow as I'm down to my last un-read book :scared:

Oh and I've recently discovered that the battery on my Kindle Voyage lasts longer if I don't power it off but instead leave it on standby all the time (go figure??) !


----------



## graeme586

james bond at the moment nobody lives forever by john gardner


----------



## decraew

I'm an avid reader, but I avoid books I consider too heavy (I remember giving up on Ishiguro's The Unconsoled after about 20 pages).

I'm willing to read all genres, but I do have a thing for SF. Both the classices (Jack Vance, Heinlein ...) as the more modern writers (the late Iain M Banks, Bacigalupi, Richard Morgan ...)

Currently I'm reading my first Chinese SF novel "The Three-Body Problem" by Liu Cixin. Intrigueing so far


----------



## SBryantgb

decraew said:


> I'm an avid reader, but I avoid books I consider too heavy (I remember giving up on Ishiguro's The Unconsoled after about 20 pages).
> 
> I'm willing to read all genres, but I do have a thing for SF. Both the classices (Jack Vance, Heinlein ...) as the more modern writers (the late Iain M Banks, Bacigalupi, Richard Morgan ...)
> 
> Currently I'm reading my first Chinese SF novel "The Three-Body Problem" by Liu Cixin. Intrigueing so far


 Let me know your final opinion on the three body problem... I have hovered over purchasing it a couple of times..... Ian M Banks the Bridge is an all time favourite of mine :thumbsup:

Have recently been working my way through the Manifold series from Stephen Baxter


----------



## WRENCH

Just finished this.


----------



## Foxdog

Just finished this yesterday.


----------



## hughlle

Emperor's Revenge by Clive Cussler  I bleeding love the Oregon files. Need some films of that stuff!


----------



## Biker

Just finished this it was BRILLIANT.

The true story of what REALLY happened, not the popularised version


----------



## decraew

SBryantgb said:


> Let me know your final opinion on the three body problem... I have hovered over purchasing it a couple of times..... Ian M Banks the Bridge is an all time favourite of mine :thumbsup:
> 
> Have recently been working my way through the Manifold series from Stephen Baxter


 Will do! I'm only about 1/3rd in, but it's very promising. Don't expect your typical space opera though. One of the things I like so far is that it's placed in a culture totally different from ours i.e. China under Communism.


----------



## Mr Levity

On to this one (real book, ex library book with horribly shiny but thick clear cover).










Roy Grace No.9 on Kindle










And "So long and thanks for all the fish" for Mrs L's car.


----------



## Andern

graham1981 said:


> Going for some classics at the moment - classic ghost stories that is! I'm reading a compendium of Victorian ghost stories :biggrin: If the Victorians knew how to do one thing that was write macabre stories :yes: Victorians loved to write about death lol. Must stock up my Kindle tomorrow as I'm down to my last un-read book :scared:
> 
> Oh and I've recently discovered that the battery on my Kindle Voyage lasts longer if I don't power it off but instead leave it on standby all the time (go figure??) !


 I quite fancy trying a good ghost book, any recommendations?


----------



## graham1981

Andern said:


> I quite fancy trying a good ghost book, any recommendations?


 Modern or Victorian Andern? If modern I would definitely recommend Haunted by James Herbert, Elshams End by HJ Williams (a newish author but well worth a read), The Secret of Crickley hall by James Herbert (the late Mr Herbert was very good at capturing the quintessential English ghost story in a modern way) The Shining by Stephen King, Ghost house and Ghost House revenge both by Clare McNally. If you like a ghost story that is more creepy than outright horror I would definitely recommend looking for English Victorian ghost story collections, English Victorian authors (much more so than their American counterparts) were very good at writing creepy tales without the violence and gore you get in more modern novels/ short stories. Two books I would always recommend people reading - although neither are Ghost stories (more horror) - are The Magic Cottage by James Herbert (the way he conjures up images of the English Village/ cottage Idyll keeps me coming back to this book) and Stephen Kings IT (again the way Mr King describes Childhood friendships and relationships keeps me coming back to this as well) Hope this has given you some ideas Andern


----------



## Krispy

To be honest, I'm surprised there's as many as four...


----------



## Andern

graham1981 said:


> Modern or Victorian Andern? If modern I would definitely recommend Haunted by James Herbert, Elshams End by HJ Williams (a newish author but well worth a read), The Secret of Crickley hall by James Herbert (the late Mr Herbert was very good at capturing the quintessential English ghost story in a modern way) The Shining by Stephen King, Ghost house and Ghost House revenge both by Clare McNally. If you like a ghost story that is more creepy than outright horror I would definitely recommend looking for English Victorian ghost story collections, English Victorian authors (much more so than their American counterparts) were very good at writing creepy tales without the violence and gore you get in more modern novels/ short stories. Two books I would always recommend people reading - although neither are Ghost stories (more horror) - are The Magic Cottage by James Herbert (the way he conjures up images of the English Village/ cottage Idyll keeps me coming back to this book) and Stephen Kings IT (again the way Mr King describes Childhood friendships and relationships keeps me coming back to this as well) Hope this has given you some ideas Andern


 Spot on thanks Graeme, the first suggestion sounds really good, the one thing I love about eBay is used book prices so I'll be making a few purchases tonight. Haven't read in a couple of weeks since I struggled getting to digital fortress


----------



## decraew

SBryantgb said:


> Let me know your final opinion on the three body problem... I have hovered over purchasing it a couple of times.....


 I'm done with it. It's good! Seriously! It avoids a lot of clichés in SF written in the last few years. The pace is not always rapid but an interesting read!

Looking forward to reading the follow-up book.


----------



## Biker

Do any of us send these books on anywhere else?

I would be happy to pass mine on.

anyone want Enigma?


----------



## Mr Levity

Roy Grace No. 10 on Kindle.










Mostly Harmless for Mrs L's car










And Waldo/Magic Inc for my car (not Heinlein's best efforts and only released after he became popular)


----------



## Biker

Brilliant read... :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxdog

Just finishing this auto, first chapter had me laughing so that hooked me, its an easy read for any RL or sports fan.










Fox.


----------



## Mr Levity

Roy Grace No.11 on Kindle.


----------



## Biker

Halfway through book 4 Brilliant reading, based in Aberdeen.


----------



## dapper

Just started this...


----------



## Mr Levity

Roy Grace No.12 on Kindle. Last one for a while until Peter James writes another one.


----------



## Foxdog

On to last chapter of this, the book No9 in the Sean Dillon series, it's been an easy going read.


----------



## Lou61

JBP has a lovely charming writing style.


----------



## decraew

I just finished to short novels:

Devourer by Cixin Liu - the best SF short story I read in years and years ! Pretty straight forward, but funny in a cynical way.

This Census Taker by China Mieville. I can't say I enjoyed reading this novella. Very atmospheric and dark, that's about the nicest thing I can say about it. But too many question marks remain, too strange. And yet I read all of it. Weird.


----------



## Biker

Biker said:


> Halfway through book 4 Brilliant reading, based in Aberdeen.


 Now on book 6, compelling reading.

Got Irvine Welsh's Decent Ride lined up next.


----------



## Rotundus

seem to go through phases - was autobiographies, then ancient historical novels, then medieval stuff. currently going back to my sci and fantasy roots with a few books from me big brothers latest clear out. I get about a large carrier bag full of books from him about once a year and read a few. unfortunatly the charity shops near me wont take books anymore; but a mate a work likes some of them and he flogs a few on evilbay.

this is my first time back with paper in a while having been on an ealry kindle and since last year a paperwhite. physical books are fine at daytime home or if i am away over night. for last thing at night reading though the 710 and moi both use a paperwhites - and far better for holidays and so forth.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Levity

Starting this one for my car. Cost me more than I should have paid, but I've been looking for this one for YEARS !










And not actually a book, but this for Mrs L's car.










Already on disc 4 and can now ask for a double room with bath !







On a serious note, I felt right very uncomfortable not being able to say more than "Please" and "Thank you" (essential IMHO) while on holiday in Menorca, and thought I should do something about it. We also got dumped at the wrong hotel by a bus driver who spoke very little English and if it hadn't been for the help of the receptionist at said hotel, we would have been right out of our depth.


----------



## fastmongrel

Just finished Rivers of London by Ben Aronovich. Enjoyed it so much I straight away downloaded the 2nd volume Moon over Soho


----------



## Biker

fastmongrel said:


> Just finished Rivers of London by Ben Aronovich. Enjoyed it so much I straight away downloaded the 2nd volume Moon over Soho


 I have read the lot and I thought they were brilliant.


----------



## luddite

A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking, Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky are my current bedtime reading matter.


----------



## Mr Levity

Having finished all the books in the Roy Grace series by Peter James, I discovered that I had no more Kindle books on my netbook. Disaster ! But I have nearly 100 e-books in an old application, Mobipocket. This turns out to be handy as the files are all convertible to Kindle format and so I can read them. Although I've already read them all, I have chosen a few to tide me over.

Starting with this one.


----------



## Mr Levity

D'OH !







Senior moment. <img alt=">" src="http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/facepalm-smiley-emoticon.gif">

My daughter said The Girl on the Train is good. Needed something on my netbook to read at work, so off I go to Amazon and type in "Girl on a train."

Can you see where this is going ?









Just my luck to find (too late) that there are two books with very similar names. Should have realised it was too cheap @99p.









Though it is quite good so far so not an entire waste of a quid.


----------



## Foxdog

Just a couple of chapters to go on this book 10 of the Dillon series, I have all 21 so plenty to go at and there's a new one due out I'm told.










Fox


----------



## Bling9er

Having been an avid sci fi book reader forever, I have recently started my personal search for the 100 secret books that will give meaning to my life and also expose the secrets to finding health, wealth, love and happiness, for me personally. I read less fiction now as I consider it a luxury when there are so many books to find and read which are life changing. I am currently reading Lawrence Krauss's 'a universe from nothing'.

My Favourite work of fiction has to be a Warhammer40K Classic - Eisenhorn - Dan Abnett........ aside from every Iain M Banks book ever written of course.

Following are the greatest books I have ever read for self development and are part of my personal 100 secret collection, in no particular order; I still have 93 to go...

The Motivation Manifesto - Brendan Burchald

The Greatest Minds And Ideas Of All Time - Will Durant

Enough Already - Bob Tyler

On The Shortness Of Life - Seneca

Made In America - Sam Walton

The Art Of War - Sun Tzu

The Life And Philosophies Of Bruce Lee


----------



## graham1981

Rotundus said:


>


 Funnily enough I am working my way through James Corey's Expanse series at the moment, so far I have read Leviathan Wakes and Calibans War. I'm currently on Abbadon's Gate and have Cibola Burn waiting on my Kindle. So far I have been mightily impressed with the series and with Corey's writing style. I sometimes find it hard to keep track of all that's happening in epic sci-fi books (some of Peter F Hamiltons novels for instance have a lot going on at any one time) But James Corey seems to have a writing style that allows the reader to keep track of all the twists and turns. I can't wait to see how it all pans out!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m currently reading this...










My father was a Civil Engineer who worked on a couple of the projects as well as others in Ireland (where he met my Mother whose Father was also a Civil Engineer) plus one in North Wales. It`s the reason I was born, & now live, here

I`ll be following it with these which I`ve recently bought...

















:biggrin:


----------



## fastmongrel

Currently reading Feeding Nelsons Navy, The true story of food at sea in the Georgian era by Janet Macdonald. It sounds boring but its anything but. Fascinating read that bursts a lot of myths about the conditions sailors endured it wasnt Rum, Sodomy and the lash of legend it was a scientific diet that provided plenty of calories and a surprising amount of variety when in Northern and Mediterranean waters.


----------



## Biker




----------



## Rotundus

graham1981 said:


> Funnily enough I am working my way through James Corey's Expanse series at the moment, so far I have read Leviathan Wakes and Calibans War. I'm currently on Abbadon's Gate and have Cibola Burn waiting on my Kindle. So far I have been mightily impressed with the series and with Corey's writing style. I sometimes find it hard to keep track of all that's happening in epic sci-fi books (some of Peter F Hamiltons novels for instance have a lot going on at any one time) But James Corey seems to have a writing style that allows the reader to keep track of all the twists and turns. I can't wait to see how it all pans out!





> i crashed and burned reading wise , have had almost no free time in the last 2 or 3 weeks what with wedding cakes and work and life in general - hoping things will start to calm down in the next few weeks though. going to put my head under a rock for christmas though :mad0218:


----------



## Mr Levity

New audio book for my car:










A real book for lunch times:










Bits of this are ringing a bell, which suggests I've already read it. But I've started so I'll finish.


----------



## Caller.

I read heaps - here's a few I've finished recently.

Philip Kerr - The Other Side of Silence. The latest in the Bernie Gunther series. This is my favourite series of books that take you from pre-war Germany, through the war and all the way to Cuba in the late 50's. This one is based in the South of France and involves Somerset Maugham and various other spies and ex-Nazi's and the Stasi. My favourite was when he was in Argentina after the war and got caught up with all the Nazi's there - he's an ex-Berlin cop. He even had it away with Eva Peron - lol! If you like Marlowe you'll love these books.

Paul Theroux - The Lower River. A great novel about a guy caught up in the drudgery of life in the US who yearns to replicate his time teaching in a remote area of Africa when he was young and what he found and what happened to him when he finally did return. Clearly based on Therouxs own early life and subsequent experiences in Africa.

Walking with Lions - Aylet Gundar-Goshen. Israeli author writes about what happened after a doctor runs over and kills an Eritrean in the desert in Israel. Really fascinating book with lots and twists and turns, possibly a little over long but I really enjoyed it.

The Likes of Us - Michael Collins. My post-brexit re-read about the history of a white working class family - his - in Sarf London and what happened to them and by implication, others of that breed, including my own family. Sort of re--assuring myself that I'd done the right thing.

The Girl in the Spiders Web - David Lagercrantz. A worthy follow-up to Stieg Larrsons Millennium series. I enjoyed it very much and hope he does more.

Cockroaches - Jo Nesbo. Not really a fan of his, but this is an early one based in Bangkok, so had an obvious appeal to me. Good.

Coffin Road - Peter May. Scottish author going back to what he does best, writing about murder, mystery and more on a Scottish Island. I thought his earlier 'Lewis Trilogy' books were terrific. I also really enjoyed Entry Island, based on a Canadian island as well as 'Runaway', about a young Scottish band heading to the bright lights of London in the 60's. If you haven't read any of his stuff, I'd really recommend him. Start with 'Blackhouse' the first of what became the Lewis Trilogy.

Currently reading Le Carre's 'The Looking Glass War' as I work my way through the 'Smiley' books. I might even be able to work out 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy' this time when I get around to it (again)!


----------



## graham1981

I've just started reading Amy Cross' At the edge of the forest. This is unashamedly in the horror camp, a genre I used to love, but I'm finding lately that a lot of Kindle books are really shallow (particularly in the horror genre, it seems to be the genre that all wannabe authors think they can write) At the edge of the forest has an excellent premise, a dark forest on the edge of town, disappearances, possible spirits and a serial killer. However at the moment it seems to be - girl gets first job, girl has to walk through forest to get home, girl gets spooked and believes there is a high chance she is going to be killed in the forest at some point (she undertakes all of the aforementioned in an attempt to track her missing sister), girl carries on walking through woods every night :swoon: As I say a bit shallow, none of the depth of say early Stephen King, early Dean Koontz or any James Herbert (one of the best horror writers ever).


----------



## Biker

Just finished this.

Stuart MacBride is now my new favourite author.


----------



## fastmongrel

Biker said:


> Just finished this.
> 
> Stuart MacBride is now my new favourite author.


 Just read the blurb on Amazon, sounds like a cheerful read :laugh: . I have ordered a 2nd hand copy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Anything by Dick Francis, or since his death by his son, Felix. Have read Francis for over 50 years now!


----------



## Biker

Predictably...


----------



## Mr Levity

On Kindle/netbook.


----------



## Caller.

1Q84 by Murakami.

It's ridiculous really. I'm a huge fan and couldn't wait to get this when it came out a few years back and treated myself to the original hardbook version, took it home, put it to one side and never picked it up again! I have no idea why? Shipped it to Thailand with me when I came here in Sept.2014 and since then have re-read various of his novels plus his first two novels which were only recently released outside of Japan. I now have all three books of 1Q84 on kindle and since I finally started reading, I can't put it down!!

Why didn't I read it when I first bought it? :huh:


----------



## Foxdog

On to the next in the Sean Dillon series


----------



## Biker

Mr Levity said:


> On Kindle/netbook.


 Read all of those, except that one.. The recent film was better than I expected too.


----------



## Mr Levity

Biker said:


> Read all of those, except that one.. The recent film was better than I expected too.


 I've followed Reacher from the beginning and enjoyed them all. This one is a flashback to his army days.

Re the film. I enjoyed the first one, but haven't seen the new one. I found the casting of Tom Cruise as the 6'5" Reacher as a bit odd !


----------



## Biker

Mr Levity said:


> I've followed Reacher from the beginning and enjoyed them all. This one is a flashback to his army days.
> 
> Re the film. I enjoyed the first one, but haven't seen the new one. I found the casting of Tom Cruise as the 6'5" Reacher as a bit odd !


 Ah but.... The miracle of modern movie making... I also thought TC is a bit too 'pretty' to be Jack Reacher


----------



## Mr Levity

Trying something different by a favorite author. Have read a couple of his others and enjoyed them.


----------



## graham1981

Well I've just been on holiday for a week so managed to read - Cibola Burn and Nemesis Games by James S A. Corey and also The Novices Tale by Ann Swinfen ( a medieval mystery story, not bad) The Fusion Cage by Dean Crawford (not bad but I didn't think it had a huge amount of depth to it, the equivalent of an action movie) and I have now just started Conspiracy by SJ Parris (another Medieval whodunit  ) Thank God for the Kindle and how easy it makes carrying around all these books lol


----------



## TeaTrain

I have just finished Bill Brysons book A Short History of Nearly Everything which I really do recommend if your interested in history and enjoyable random facts. I am currently reading Dan Browns Deception Point after reading all the Robert Langdon books.

Other than that I am trying to get a decent copy of Dantes Inferno and then onto the rest of the Divine Comedy.


----------



## Biker

I still can't put this author down, I only have 3 of his left to read..


----------



## Mr Levity

I've been driving Her Ladyship's car for the last couple of weeks so have been missing out on audio books (learning Spanish instead).

Back to my car and a new one.










Far better IMHO than the DaVinci code and spin offs.


----------



## Foxdog

Just started this no14 in the Dillon series


----------



## Mr Levity

Finished a couple of books this week.

Forgot I had this one on kindle:










And this one is a real challenge .I'm learning Spanish and thought this would be good book to read as I know the story inside out, back to front and upside down. Still hard work !


----------



## Mr Levity

A bit controversial but a real eye opener !


----------



## Robden

Peter James.......Billionaire.

This was his third book and published in 1983 but as he wasn't popular then, it didn't do very well.

Republished in 2015 and became a best seller............It's really very good.

Rob....


----------



## Pip

I've got four on the go at the moment... Two watch repair books; one about Arsenal's 2015-16 season written by one of the dads at my son's school; and a book about the strange mathematical properties of the number 9. Yes, you are right: my wife does point out to me quite regularly that I'm a deeply sad case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller.

I've just finished Murakami's 1Q84 books 1-3, which for me was special, but I guess you have to be into the sort of World that Murakami writes about?

I have just started William Boyd's, 'The New Confessions', which I have been looking forward to reading for a while now. I have really enjoyed everything I have read by him.

But the big news for me is that I have retrieved from storage, Vincent Bugliosi's, 'Reclaiming History - The assassination of President John F. Kennedy', which I started and nearly got to the end of (about 300 pages short) before relocating to Thailand. With more than 1500 pages and a DVD of 'end notes' of more than a further 1000 pages, it was far too big and heavy to put in my suitcase, so it was shipped over with my other stuff where it has remained until now. The title refers to his complete debunking of all the numerous & varied conspiracy theories with meticulous detail, as you would expect of one of America's top lawyers (he prosecuted Manson and subsequently wrote Helter Skelter). It took him over 20 years to write. This will be resumed after Boyd.


----------



## Daveyboyz

I did this one in a couple of days, I couldn't put it down... Richard Feynman is probably the greatest mind of the 20th century, this one isn't as good as his book "Surely you're joking, Mr Feynman?" but is full of letters that he wrote during his lifetime.... thought provoking and interesting.










A little less light hearted is this one, regularly insightful, the language is exquisite and his genius is apparent. Its educational but it isn't uplifting.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Pip

Caller. said:


> I've just finished Murakami's 1Q84 books 1-3, which for me was special, but I guess you have to be into the sort of World that Murakami writes about?
> I have just started William Boyd's, 'The New Confessions', which I have been looking forward to reading for a while now. I have really enjoyed everything I have read by him.
> But the big news for me is that I have retrieved from storage, Vincent Bugliosi's, 'Reclaiming History - The assassination of President John F. Kennedy', which I started and nearly got to the end of (about 300 pages short) before relocating to Thailand. With more than 1500 pages and a DVD of 'end notes' of more than a further 1000 pages, it was far too big and heavy to put in my suitcase, so it was shipped over with my other stuff where it has remained until now. The title refers to his complete debunking of all the numerous & varied conspiracy theories with meticulous detail, as you would expect of one of America's top lawyers (he prosecuted Manson and subsequently wrote Helter Skelter). It took him over 20 years to write. This will be resumed after Boyd.


If you'd be kind enough to write a 50 word synopsis when you're finished (including references to the end notes). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller.

Pip said:


> If you'd be kind enough to write a 50 word synopsis when you're finished (including references to the end notes).


 Actually, the start of 'Reclaiming History' was released as a separate book in it's own right, that details almost minute by minute the events of that day and their immediate aftermath, in various locations.

https://www.amazon.com/Four-Days-November-Assassination-President/dp/0393332152/ref=la_B000AQ48U2_1_5/168-2631679-2219222?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1483879240&sr=1-5

That alone raises questions about any such conspiracy. Bugliosi, through this book, picks up where Norman Mailer left off, with his scholarly, 'Oswald's Tale', in essence a biography of Oswald, with Mailer being amongst the first to have access in Minsk to the Russian records on Oswald, post glasnost. Both conclude he acted alone and it really is hard to challenge that considering the only time Oswald's whereabouts are not known are just some hours in Mexico, where most of his time was spent trying to arrange travel to Cuba, having already sampled life in the USSR and not finding it the workers paradise he imagined. The Russians never trusted him and treated him as a potential spy.

The research is meticulous. The first book I read that concluded Oswald acted alone was Posners, 'Case Closed', but whilst Bugliosi agrees with his conclusions, he takes him to task for a couple of pieces of research which Posner passes on as his own, whereas Bugliosi's own research showed that wasn't the case. That's the level of detail the guy went into. Just imagine doing that time after time with all of the more 'serious' books claiming a conspiracy, that he read and researched, always looking for the source and then testing it. He phoned and where possible met surviving witnesses, he reveals where quotes were used that have been taken out of context, by some of the most prodigious pro-conspiracy authors, mainly from what was already in the Warren report. He even traced one of the 3 tramps found hiding in railway sidings behind the grassy knoll (they were also accused of being of being in a conspiracy), whereas they were just en route from A to B. He even reviews the statement of one witness describing what he saw standing on a bridge and then proves that what the witness claimed he saw simply wasn't possible from where he claims he was standing. It goes on an on in the same vein. Of course, the conspiracy industry completely debunks his book in return.

Oops, more than 50 words - sorry!


----------



## Robden

Funny that. That happened the same day and time, I was cleaning my rifle, sitting on a grassy knoll in Dallas.

Rob....


----------



## Pip

I'll have to buy that for my wife's Uncle; believes every conspiracy theory going. Had a lively debate with him about the moon landings. But do you know, if it was proved that they WERE faked it'd halve the price of Speedy's and then I could afford one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBryantgb

On The Seventh Day: God Hates You....All of You.


----------



## WRENCH

Just ordered this.










From a review;

Imagine that during the cold war the Russians through sleeper agents, financing and buying influence managed to get a President of the United States elected and therefore bringing about the downfall of the West.

Think Putin has a copy? :yes:


----------



## Biker

This guy does excellent espionage thrillers, I have read quite a few.










I finished this just recently, breathtaking story.










Presently I am reading..


----------



## graham1981

At the moment I am reading Dragons in the stars:



__
https://flic.kr/p/PZPoEm

Available on Kindle:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragons-Stars-Star-Rigger-Universe-ebook/dp/B00YR9YD9O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1484573283&sr=1-1&keywords=dragons+in+the+stars

__
https://flic.kr/p/PZPoEm

This is one of those hidden gems (to me anyway) that you sometimes stumble across and I will definitely be reading the rest in the series :yes:

The basic storyline is - In order to traverse space captains use 'Riggers' people able to traverse the unseen hyperdimensional flux allowing great distances to be covered. But when one Rigger flies too close to an area shrouded in mysteries about Dragons she finds they are not just a legend. An unlikely friendship forms and I am just into the part of the book where Jael - the main character - is trying to find out what has happened to her unlikely friend and ally.

So far an absolutely fantastic read, one I find hard to put down - accept when I get to the parts where I really want to know whats going to happen, but at the same time really don't want to find out in case our heroes don't make it 

For sci-fi lovers I cant recommend this book enough :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity

On to this one for my car. Still plodding along learning Spanish in my wife's car.


----------



## luckywatch

http://s20.postimg.org/g8m6yla0d/woody.jpg

Getting into this and the whole forestry thing. I've started collecting axes as well, got five already...................... :laugh:


----------



## Mr Levity

I really need to get back to reading more ! I'm deliberately not taking my netbook with me at lunchtimes as I can easily just lose half an hour surfing and getting nowhere.

Back to my alphabetical list. Who's daft idea was that ?







3 1/2 years on and I'm still only on the Bs and have more books on the list than I started with.


----------



## Biker

Biker said:


> This guy does excellent espionage thrillers, I have read quite a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this just recently, breathtaking story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presently I am reading..


 Read a few of Angela Marsons, cracking books

Just finished these
























And a couple of others..


----------



## WRENCH

A very interesting and informative read. I didn't realise his feces is used as currency in some South American countries.


----------



## Biker




----------



## Mr Levity

Biker said:


>


 Not seen that one, must investigate !

Now on this one (real book):










In looking for a picture for the book, I discovered there are two Odd Thomas books that I've missed.Hope they are better than the last one I read !

Audio book for Mrs L's car.


----------



## SBryantgb

yeah i know


----------



## graham1981

Currently reading Vernon Vinge's 'A deepness in the Sky'. It's a science fiction novel in which we see two separate human cultures arriving at a newly discovered planet inhabited by intelligent life forms that resemble terrestrial spiders. Unfortunately humans being well human they start to kick the [email protected] out of each other  which leads to losses on both sides and starships being disabled. This leaves both groups stranded above the alien planet and needing to co-operate (whilst still subtly sabotaging each other) whilst they wait quite a few decades for the alien spider race to reach a technological state that will allow the humans to exploit them in order repair their starships.

A good read so far with a very classic sci-fi feel to the story :thumbsup:

Oh and there are flying kittens - yes flying kittens! :clap:


----------



## WRENCH

1940's road trip.


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> I still can't put this author down, I only have 3 of his left to read..


 I've read most of them, the DCI Steel character is hilarious.

Well worth a read.


----------



## Foxdog

this No17 in the Dillon series (not the best tbh)


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> I've read most of them, the DCI Steel character is hilarious.
> 
> Well worth a read.


 Finished all of those, I also read the other copper series and HalfHead, which was wierdly good too. Went on to a couple of Gerald Seymours now I am on Peter James' road..

@Mr Levity I picked that Peter James up in 'The Works' for a pound! If you wanna PM me your address I'll sling it you way when I have done.


----------



## robvfr400

1984 by George Orwell. This is the second time I've read it!!


----------



## Migzy

For anyone who likes action/adventure books I can thoroughly recommend Andy McDermott's series starting with 'the hunt for Atlantis'










Very easy to read. Think 'Indiana Jones' cross 'Da Vinci Code'. There are 12 in the series so far. Great characters and epic adventures.


----------



## TheBlackD

Currently reading American Gods by Neil Gaiman, its a fantasy novel with a blend mythology.

Before this is was reading the Lightbringer Series by Brent Weeks which I would highly recommend for any fans of fantasy.


----------



## Biker

Migzy said:


> For anyone who likes action/adventure books I can thoroughly recommend Andy McDermott's series starting with 'the hunt for Atlantis'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy to read. Think 'Indiana Jones' cross 'Da Vinci Code'. There are 12 in the series so far. Great characters and epic adventures.


 Read a few of those myself, very easy and entertaining a bit like Clive Cussler.

Currently on this..


----------



## WRENCH

Read this,










Followed by this, which compliments the first book. Then go and see the film on the 24th of March and see how much it follows the truth.






Apparently Fawcett was the inspiration for Conan Doyle's "The Lost World".


----------



## Mr Levity

Another challenge.










Trying to read and understand rather than translating as I go.

Got the set now.


----------



## Biker

Reading this, BUT after just finishing the Alex Grey one it's a bit ....... slow.


----------



## Mr Levity

It had better be good, it's a monster.


----------



## Biker

Just read this and the previous ones (4 I think..)


----------



## WRENCH

The inspiration for Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Biker




----------



## Chromejob

Own the DVD SE, just saw the underwhelming US remake (it's tanking at the box office), thought I'd read the original.


----------



## BondandBigM

The bus turned up today so at least I got something back from all the tax dollars I've shelled out over the years.

:biggrin:










And I got this selection










I'm looking forward to reading the latest Harry Hole story. I picked up a Simon Kernick on holiday a couple of weeks ago, "A Good Day to Die" liked it so thought I'd have a read at some of his other books.


----------



## Chromejob

Nice. I have a concern about your choice of cocktail, though…


----------



## BondandBigM

Chromejob said:


> Nice. I have a concern about your choice of cocktail, though…


 Suns' shining here, V&RB's in the proper glass though

artytime:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## graham1981

Mr Levity said:


> It had better be good, it's a monster.


 If you enjoy Herbert you should like this, it's not his best in my opinion (nothing by any author can beat The Magic Cottage for me) but it's good :thumbsup:



__
https://flic.kr/p/ThxZyz

Reading these at the moment ^^ The basic premise of the story is the hero John Bandicut discover an alien artifact on Triton that comes to occupy his body with him. This alien entity helps John stop a disaster befalling earth but in the process catapults him to outside the Milky Way galaxy. This is where John's adventures really begin!

I'm really enjoying these books, Jeffrey Carver is a new author to me, but so far all of his books I've read (Dragons in the Stars, Dragon Rigger, Eternity's End and now the Chaos Chronicles) have been excellent

__
https://flic.kr/p/ThxZyz
 :yes:

__
https://flic.kr/p/ThxZyz


----------



## Mr Levity

Through Evilbay I found a provider of cheap Kindle books. Not sure where he gets them, but some have minor spelling mistakes and (very) occasional paragraph malfunctions. I can live with that !

Got these two for £4.


----------



## Chromejob

Shirow Masamune, GHOST IN THE SHELL 2.0

Alan Flusser, DRESSING THE MAN

Roger Moore, ONE LUCKY *******


----------



## Mr Levity

My reading list has been mucked up by the next book going AWOL (my man cave is big and there are LOTS of books in it !) and the one after that is book 3 in series and I haven't read (don't have) No. 2 yet.

So it's this one in the interim:










I did think about trying to organise them all alphabetically, but that would be a massive undertaking.


----------



## Biker

I read them then cart them out of the door, we ended up totally overrun by them so we started getting rid and reading more on the Kindle.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Joe Abercrombie - Half A War.

Love Joe Abercrombie & have read all his books - superbly well written, gritty, adult & action packed fantasy fiction. Pick of his books for me are the First Law Trilogy (1.) The blade Itself, 2.) Before They Are Hanged & 3.) Last Argument Of Kings), The Heroes (utterly superb in every way) & Red Country. Just finished Sharp Ends (an anthology of short stories) & have now started Half A War which is the third book in The Shattered Sea trilogy.

I can't recommend his books highly enough


----------



## lebaron

Just finished Neal Asher "Infinity Engine ". Long awaited last in a series of 3. Very intricate and finely crafted, full of action and suspense. And, a great ending that me amazed. Loved it!


----------



## Mr Levity

While hunting for the next book on my list, I found this, that I reckon I first read about 35 years ago. I'm enjoying it just as much as the first time round. Though it's very dated it's hilarious and very well written.


----------



## SBryantgb

Mr Levity said:


> While hunting for the next book on my list, I found this, that I reckon I first read about 35 years ago. I'm enjoying it just as much as the first time round. Though it's very dated it's hilarious and very well written.


 I've read several of his, not that one


----------



## Mr Levity

I have four more by Bellamy, and didn't realise he'd actually written 14. Now I feel the need to get them all.











SBryantgb said:


> I've read several of his, not that one





Biker said:


> I read them then cart them out of the door, we ended up totally overrun by them so we started getting rid and reading more on the Kindle.


 I guess I'm very lucky to have my man cave. :biggrin:


----------



## Biker

Mr Levity said:


> While hunting for the next book on my list, I found this, that I reckon I first read about 35 years ago. I'm enjoying it just as much as the first time round. Though it's very dated it's hilarious and very well written.


 I would buy that, just for the cover (how sad??)


----------



## Mr Levity

Biker said:


> I would buy that, just for the cover (how sad??)


 That may have had something to do with my buying it, as I was at an impressionable age back then. :laugh:


----------



## AVO

I've just downloaded all the Barsetshire novels by Anthony Trollope to my kindle for 49p!

I've always loved The Warden and Barchester Towers but never read the rest. Should be enough for my holiday.


----------



## Hussle

I'm still reading Game of Thrones set, only on book two so a fair way to go, but to be fair I've read a few books in-between. Inconceivable by Ben Elton was one of them.


----------



## Biker

AVO said:


> I've just downloaded all the Barsetshire novels by Anthony Trollope to my kindle for 49p!
> 
> I've always loved The Warden and Barchester Towers but never read the rest. Should be enough for my holiday.


 What sort of books are these? Never read any of his.


----------



## AVO

Biker said:


> What sort of books are these? Never read any of his.


 Wonderful books by one of England's great Victorian writers. A lot of them involve the doings of cathedral clergy. His characterisation is masterful.


----------



## SBryantgb

I was going to reread American Gods, but felt I wanted something more light hearted










Meet Thursday Next, literary detective without equal, fear or boyfriend.There is another 1985, where London's criminal gangs have moved into the lucrative literary market, and Thursday Next is on the trail of the new crime wave's MR Big.Acheron Hades has been kidnapping certain characters from works of fiction and holding them to ransom. Jane Eyre is gone. Missing.Thursday sets out to find a way into the book to repair the damage. But solving crimes against literature isn't easy when you also have to find time to halt the Crimean War, persuade the man you love to marry you, and figure out who really wrote Shakespeare's plays.Perhaps today just isn't going to be Thursday's day. Join her on a truly breathtaking adventure, and find out for yourself. Fiction will never be the same again ...


----------



## Biker

Just downloaded the Barsetshire chronicle, got three weeks on a Cretan beach to read these.

The Eyre Affair looks quite good too.

Just finishing DI Jack Brady book 5.Having just read the previous 4


----------



## martyndarkly

Peacefrog said:


> Currently re-reading, after a twenty year gap, The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.
> 
> And I know the answer will still be 42.


 One of my all time favourites. Read them again recently. Still great.

Just started The Dark Forest. It's the second volume of a Sci-Fi trilogy by Chinese author Cixin Liu, following on from the hugely successful Three Body Problem.










Very interesting idea in that an alien race is heading to Earth to claim the planet after it's own one is destroyed by a rogue star.

The catch is that it will take 400 years for them to arrive, and the Earth knows about it. So, how do you get people to invest in a plan to save themselves, which will only benefit their distant descendants?

Good stuff.


----------



## Mr Levity

Not been posting much lately as I've been on a reading binge ! Just before my holiday I discovered I could have a free month of Kindle Unlimited, so downloaded most of Guy Bellamy's books to take with me. Trying to cram them all into a month.

Also got a couple from the book cabinet in the hotel we stayed in (presumably left behind/finished with books).

Took this one with me (real book)










This one from hotel book cabinet:










And this one:










Both finished and returned.

Kindle books:



















And currently on this one:


----------



## Caller.

Halfway through 'Smiley's people' as I wade through, in order, all of Le Carres' George Smiley books.

But when I finish that, I will have a mini break to read Peter Robinsons latest in the DI Banks series, or whatever grade he now is. It took an age to come down to a decent price on Kindle. I'm also due another William Boyd, I think I still have two to go before I am up to date. Then I want to start the Sideways Trilogy - I never knew there was a trilogy, or more than the original book that the film was based on. I read that before the film came along and it's far funnier, with less pathos than the film, which is one of the films charms, so no complaints there, but the next in Line, called 'Vertical', which I came across by accident, was just laugh out loud funny and much to my surprise, I learnt there was a final book - Sideways 3 - the unimaginative title worries me a little, that completes the series. The last two are on kindle, but the original pre-dates that and I'd happily read the first two again.

My biggest problem, because I am so hooked on the kindle, is reading all of my 'real' books that have been gathering dust, including the several I have bought here, or sent via amazon - usually larger format non-fiction hardbacks. But I think the solution will come when the house is finished and I can sit on the terrace in the blessed cool of evening and enjoy the peace and solitude, apart from the other half's phone bleep bleeping over the latest game she is hooked on!


----------



## Rotundus

Caller. said:


> Halfway through 'Smiley's people' as I wade through, in order, all of Le Carres' George Smiley books.


 snap ! currently on TimBrookeTaylorSoldierSpy :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity

I am soooooo far away from achieving my goal of reading all the books in my collection that I have not read yet. I blame my favourite authors for writing more books !









This one on Kindle:










And this one (real book):


----------



## Biker

Just finished these three, for a guy that has never been in a submarine, he describes it incredibly well. I thoroughly enjoyed them all, some of the character descriptions could be folk I've served with..


----------



## Mr Levity

I've been having a bumper reading month, thanks to recommendations from friends, finding new books by favourite authors, two free months of Kindle Unlimited etc.

Just finished this one (real book)










These two on Kindle. Both appropriate to my job and sooooo true :laugh:

















A bit of light entertainment, from 1965, found on Evilbay for £3.50










A short story written by a fan (Kindle). Not bad, but some glaring errors. :bash:










2 free Kindle books. Not very scary (yet).










This one was a real score. Looked at it in Sainsbury's at £9.99 in hardback, looked on Amazon (£9), and not available on Kindle. Thought I'd wait for it to come out in paperback. Then last night I got an email from my e-book contact - £1.99 :clap:










Also about to start this one, found in a charity shop in Cambridge.


----------



## Pete wilding

Big fan of Wilbur smith,just discovered a British Author conn iguldon mostly historical fiction


----------



## Mr Levity

Thoroughly enjoyed the Ben Elton book. One of his best, I reckon.

Just finished this one too. A Kindle freebie:










And starting the sequel today.










This one's a real book.


----------



## Biker

Pete wilding said:


> Big fan of Wilbur smith,just discovered a British Author conn iguldon mostly historical fiction


 Read loads of Conn Iggulden, his series on Genghis Khan are excellent, read most of the Emperor series too.

Never read a Wilbur Smith book yet - no reason, just haven't.


----------



## Pete wilding

Well Biker, i really liked the emperor series,Wilbur Smith has written loads of Books, nearly all based in North/South Africa Boys own kind of stuff


----------



## BondandBigM

Still reading just haven't dipped into this thread recently.

I read several favourable reviews about this bloke so whilst American crime fiction isn't really my thing I picked this up from the library bus.










Unfortunately a bit disappointed, normally if it's a page turner I read it in a night or two but this has been sitting on the end of the couch for more than a week now and only half read.


----------



## Buuk

Crisis by the BBC correspondent Frank Gardiner. A good, faced paced page turner.


----------



## Pete wilding

The house of silk.....Anthony Horowitz"............Sherlock Holmes


----------



## dapper

BondandBigM said:


> Still reading just haven't dipped into this thread recently.
> 
> I read several favourable reviews about this bloke so whilst American crime fiction isn't really my thing I picked this up from the library bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a bit disappointed, normally if it's a page turner I read it in a night or two but this has been sitting on the end of the couch for more than a week now and only half read.


 Just read this one & also found it disappointing. I like a bit of crime fiction & Connelly used to be a reliable choice. Seems to be churning out uninspired potboilers lately.

If you ever fancy giving American crime another go, I'd highly recommend anything by George Pelecanos :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

Still pursuing British authors..

Just enjoyed these three..


----------



## BondandBigM

dapper said:


> If you ever fancy giving American crime another go, I'd highly recommend anything by George Pelecanos :thumbsup:


 Thanks

I'll have a look.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Nothing............don't like story books


----------



## Mr Levity

Real book:










Kindle book:


----------



## Caller.

Politics.

Re-reading Gavin Hewitts (he's currently head of BBC news but has been a proper journalist) 'The Lost Continent', from 2013, about the causes, complacency, lies and deceit to do with the eurozones response to the financial crisis and the collapse of the Greek and Irish economy's and basically exposes those in the EU as the inept, corrupt lying fuckwit's they are. And not forgiving the UK for refusing to be part of the bailout rescue squad!

And just kicked off with Yanis Varoufakis' 'Adults in the Room' where he apparently talks of his negotiations with europes 'deep' establishment, where I am expecting that he will reach the same conclusion as Gavin Hewitt about the EU and of course he has warned the UK that there is no negotiating with the eu, for the same reasons he experienced, that they are not really interested, as I think is becoming demonstrably clear. It's just all a charade.

Personally, I think we should just bomb Berlin and be done with it! :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

This.










This has been lying about for a while as well.


----------



## Robden

Peter Robinson's, Abattoir Blues.


----------



## Biker

Just finished these..


----------



## Caller.

Robden said:


> Peter Robinson's, Abattoir Blues.


 I have enjoyed all of his books, with the exception of his last one, 'when the music's over' which is just one long lesson in Political Correctness and is at times staggeringly crass, with wooden stereotypes and really clichéd conversations out of the, 'it's a fair cop guv' type. I wouldn't recommend it at all. After I had finally got through it, I turned to the readers reviews and found I wasn't alone in my opinion of the book.


----------



## Robden

Caller. said:


> I have enjoyed all of his books, with the exception of his last one, 'when the music's over' which is just one long lesson in Political Correctness and is at times staggeringly crass, with wooden stereotypes and really clichéd conversations out of the, 'it's a fair cop guv' type. I wouldn't recommend it at all. After I had finally got through it, I turned to the readers reviews and found I wasn't alone in my opinion of the book.


 Thanks for that, I won't bother now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thegooddetective

Just finished reading this



Will have to find something else now.


----------



## longplay

Paperback: Arnie's autobiography

Audiobook: The Wise Man's Fear by Patrick Rothfuss


----------



## andyclient

Just finished " Life or Death " a thriller by Michael Robotham a great read highly recommended , not my normal sort of thing but picked it up whilst on holiday and had to bring it home to finish it


----------



## Caller.

For some time now, I have been reading about the EU, obviously prompted by Brexit, although the first couple I got under my belt, pre-date even the idea of a referendum. So in that vein, I am currently reading, 'The strange death of Europe: immigration, identity, Islam', which is quite thought provoking, not to say scary, to say the least. The author, Andrew Murray, is of the right, which makes him a target, just because, for some people. But the book was generally well received and it's hard to dispute or challenge his research, findings and conclusions. Sadly, despite the overwhelming evidence of such a massive cock-up by Merkel et al, nothing has really changed. The same arguments that took place when Merkel opened Europe's doors unilaterally, are still taking place now, as.....nothing has changed! But some Countries systems are now at breaking point, particularly Sweden's, so it will be interesting to see what happens at next months elections.


----------



## lebaron

Just finished Neal Asher's fabulous sequel, " The Soldier"

Yet another exciting well written sci fi Classic. Well recommended if you're into the genre.


----------



## WRENCH

A nice bit of eccentric escapism, which I just about know off by heart.


----------



## lebaron

Read this a few years ago, a rich and wonderfully written book. Raunchy too. Enjoy..


----------



## rolexgirl

The Worst Journey in the World by Apsley Cherry-Garrard one of Scott's team, he went on a winter expedition to collect penguin eggs prior to the trek to the pole and barely survived which probably saved his life as he was left out of the pole team. Well worth reading, Cherry-Garrard never really recovered mentally from the expedition to the Antarctic.


----------



## JoT

Victorian Cities by Asa Briggs - written in the 1950's it is still in print, always the sign of a good book. I like the way he presents facts and well reasoned arguments in stark contrast to much modern literature


----------



## andyclient

Just finished "The Man Who Broke Into Auchwitz " excellent true story :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Thegooddetective said:


> Just finished reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to find something else now.


 Try these,




























:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTSHARP

A friend went to see "Wipers" at Malvern Theater on Thursday, and, knowing of my interest in WW1, kindly sent this to me.





Steve.


----------



## Turpinr

Just read doctor sleep by Stephen King and the Mr Mercedes books.I'd say they're a must for fans of his



NOTSHARP said:


> A friend went to see "Wipers" at Malvern Theater on Thursday, and, knowing of my interest in WW1, kindly sent this to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


 How old is that ?? Ypres is a beatiful town.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Turpinr said:


> Just read doctor sleep by Stephen King and the Mr Mercedes books.I'd say they're a must for fans of his
> 
> How old is that ?? Ypres is a beatiful town.


 The program was printed for the theater production, but many of the pictures in it date from WW1.

Steve.


----------



## Turpinr

NOTSHARP said:


> The program was printed for the theater production, but many of the pictures in it date from WW1.
> 
> Steve.


 I've got some magazines in the attic that were printed in the 30's and I saw copies of the same mags in a shop in Ypres.

I don't think I've been anywhere where us Brits are as popular as they are there.


----------



## SteveHorsfall

Just started Volume two (of six) of Churchill's 'The Second World War'. Vol. one was probably the least interesting, as it was about the period between the wars, and what he calls "The twilight war", which later came to be known as the phoney war - the first few months of WW2, before the fall of France, when nothing much seemed to happen. Now, in the first 120 pages of Vol.2, we've had the German invasion of France and the Dunkirk evacuation already. Gripping stuff. I't really his personal memoir of the war rather than an objective account of it, but it's fascinating all the same.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Anything by Dick Francis, or since his death, his son, Felix Francis. We were read one of his horse racing stories in our English class way back in 1967...and I've read and re read the books many times over. Also a big fan of Hammond Innes and Alistair Maclaine


----------



## KyleT

Just finished reading A Prayer Before Dawn on my kindle. I saw the film recently and was interested how much it differed from the book. Obviously the book was better. Great read if you are into true stories. Quite a short book too.


----------



## andyclient

Just read "The Tattooist of Auschwitz" superb found it hard to put down


----------



## Caller.

National Populism: The revolt against liberal democracy.

Happening now in an EU near you and soon to be ratcheted up in the UK if Brexit doesn't happen.


----------



## scottswatches

Currently reading the new Stephen Hawking book, but would also recommend a thriller I am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes that I have just finished. I overheard someone recommending it, but his friend had also read it and raved. I bought it immediately, and now I am recommending it.

It is also worth mentioning this website

http://www.bookbutler.co.uk/compare?isbn=9783832793722

it is a price comparison site for books, including thr Chopard book I showed as an example. I nearly bought it from Cousins, for £69.95, but instead got it for £20.75. I also picked up a copy of Omega - A journey through time for £238 - cheaper than they sell for on eBay used! But still a lot for a book - I have bought Omega watches for less!


----------



## Nigelp

Back of a cam of heinz soup. Need something bladdy warm.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Nigelp said:


> Back of a cam of heinz soup. Need something bladdy warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Ccccccaaaaannnn

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT

"The North Eastern Railway" by Cecil Allen (1964)

Not the definitive history that would be William Weaver Tomlinson's "North Eastern Railway: It's Rise and Development" (1914)

Bought it to read about the railway development related to mining in Durham and Cleveland but was interesting enough to start reading the full book, need to have a map handy though as the printed maps in the book are not great.










The other book I have on the go is "Like The Roman: The LIfe of Enoch Powell" by Simon Heffer.

I had previously read Heffer's biography of Vaughan Williams so knew this book would be well researched and well written.

I am about half way through and just reached the mid-1960's, the book obviously becomes more politics heavy at this point so my rate of progress has slowed.


----------



## Karrusel




----------



## martinzx




----------



## fastmongrel

Started reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher novel 61 hours. It was something I picked up because I was bored and found I can't put it down.


----------



## Karrusel

martinzx said:


>


 Excellent Martin :thumbsup:

Much prefer to have an hard copy (of anything) at my disposal for reference.

Particularly as my memory is 'occasionally' not as it once was.

:biggrin:


----------



## martinzx

Karrusel said:


> Excellent Martin :thumbsup:
> 
> Much prefer to have an hard copy (of anything) at my disposal for reference.
> 
> Particularly as my memory is 'occasionally' not as it once was.
> 
> :biggrin:


 I wholeheartedly agree Alan, I have an online library, but you cant beat a book in the hand, despite some of the prices! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Genius.


----------



## jsud2002

Found my old Kindle whilst looking for something else and seeing as how I have not read a book for quite some time I gave it a charge and am reading Lee Child .. Die Trying


----------



## WRENCH

Just off to read this.










RADIO 4 Extra did the series, and the film starring Peter O'toole is on YouTube.


----------



## Teg62x

One of my favourites.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Teg62x said:


> One of my favourites.


 One of my favourites, too. I have all the short stories and the four novels on my Kindle, and since we were read them at school, I have never stopped reading them over and over. I could probably quote sections of most of the stories... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Franz123

Chinese Light Novel: Tales of Demons and Gods


----------



## lebaron

well recommended, makes an excellent read, and in an entertaining Gaiman type way


----------



## jsud2002

Bought this today from a Charity shop


----------



## JoT

"The Railways: Nation, Network and People" by Simon Bradley

Not your usual railway book there are no tables full of engine details and track gradients! Rather it is a very readable history with great analysis of facts rather than emotions often associated with the railway!


----------



## Nigelp

The owners hand book on my M6


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> The owners hand book on my M6


 Have you got to the bit where it tells you you'll need four or five hundred quids worth of rear tyres every six or eight weeks yet

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I'd forgotten about this thread, I was at the library today for this week's selection.


----------



## julian2002

I'm a massive reader I'll go through 2-5 books in a week. Love sci-fi and fantasy novels but like biography and crime / military / spy etc. novels too. 
Used to cost me a fortune before I discovered kindle unlimited. 
Probably my favourite author is Robert A. Heinlein, the mans imagination (if not his politics sometimes) is immense.

Of the new 'electronic authors' on kindle unlimited I rather like Craig Schaefer it's bordering on horror which I'm not usually a fan of but his world building is masterful.

Others I enjoy are Richard K. Morgan, David Eddings, Peter F. Hamilton, Raymond E Feist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT

Just started this, so far so good, well written


----------



## JoT

I merged about a dozen book threads into one mega thread - must be a bit OCD-ish today :character0275:


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> Just started this, so far so good, well written


 Still got Da Vinci on the go but have been distracted with reading Robin Lane Fox's "The Classical World: An Epic History of Greece and Rome" - It's brilliant - If you read one book on this topic make it this one.


----------



## Teg62x

Reading the local lads book!


----------



## WRENCH

Just ordered this.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just taken my whole collection of Dick Francis paperbacks down to the Oxfam shop as they are now all on my Kindle.


----------



## JacobMoogberg

Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep?, which is the book my favorite movie Blade Runner is based on. It's good, although very different from the film, and you can tell that K. Dick was a much better at science fiction ideas than writing believable dialogue.


----------



## jsud2002

Bought this from a charity shop yesterday I plan to start it today


----------



## WRENCH

This, made a start while wild camping in the Cairngorms


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> This, made a start while wild camping in the Cairngorms


 reminds me of the dictionaries we got in prep school 

and that collins gem thing and then they did a concise dictionary of law when i got to leeds for the ones who were struggling. lol

latest copy of playboy

[IMG alt="Image result for playboy mag july 2019" data-ratio="120.97"]https://magazinelib.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/aLEUT1LkUq4.jpg[/IMG]

its a better read.


----------



## spinynorman

Just finished reading "Good Omens". I really like Neil Gaiman, not so keen on Terry Pratchett. So, at the beginning it seemed to me pretty typical Pratchett and then, half way through became more like Gaiman and I started to enjoy it more. Then at the end there's a piece about how they wrote it, which says the beginning is mostly Gaiman and the end mostly Pratchett. So now I'm confused.


----------



## kevkojak

At home I'm chewing through Shoe Dog by Phil Knight (Nike founder). 
At work I'm halfway through The Bourne Enigma (about number ten or eleven in the series, but Ludlum pegged it years ago and Eric Van Lustbader is hit-and-miss at writing Bourne).

I've shelved that for the week though because the other day I unearthed a first edition copy of One Shot by Lee Child. That was the only Reacher book I hadn't read because quite stupidly I watched the movie first. Glad I gave it a go because there are some huge alterations to the main story.


----------



## Nigelp

Volpone

(for Political practice given the brewing fun)


----------



## JoT

Mayfair: A Social History -by Carol Kennedy - picked up from a second hand bookshop bargain bin

Turned out to be a fascinating read even though the social history is primarily of the great and good who inhabited Mayfair, covers a period of about 300 years.

The development of Mayfair is most interesting and as a result of this book I recognised a number of the great mansions (or in some cases part remains) which I have walked past for years without giving them a thought.

Lords, Ladies, Generals, Admirals, literary figures, artists, businessmen, balls, parties, gambling, infidelity, scandals etc

Didn't think I would enjoy it, but I did, if you are not familiar with the area best read with a map

Mayfair today is horrible it wasn't always so!


----------



## WRENCH

Just read this again.










and It was done on this,










In 1882.


----------



## JoT

Just started "Cycles of Time" by Sir Roger Penrose

Quite a challenging read, even though Penrose relegates most of the mathematics to the appendix just being able to comprehend the scale of what he is talking about is a task in itself. Concepts such as mass being temporarily absent with time having no influence are bewildering but fascinating.

His idea that supermassive black holes collide bringing to the end one universe aeon which becomes the low entropy start of the next aeon in a constant cycle carried out over 1 x 10 to the power 100 years or more.

He cites concentric structures in the Cosmic Microwave Background as evidence of a previous aeon as predicted black hole collisions would create these.

Mind boggling stuff and something I am going to have to read very slowly!


----------



## Turpinr

I'm in the middle of an Ian Rankin book on John Rebus.

Bought it in a village tea room last week.

It's a reissue of a book from 1990, without mobiles or internet and he's been writing letters to his ex wife.

Letters !!!

I've read a few of the books on Rebus and always imagine him looking like Ken Stott.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just read 'Inferno' by Dan Brown, but as usual with his books, there is far too much uneccessary waffle and description of all that's going on around the plot (which in this case is the race against time to find the source of a manufactured virus that causes sterility, thus culling the world's population). It seems that Brown would rather have us marvel at his knowledge of Italy and Turkey, rather than getting on and telling the story...which he could have done in 20 chapters instead of 104. I've found this with a lot of his books...especially the Robert Langdon ones, of which this is one.


----------



## Nigelp

Playboy


----------



## it'salivejim

Nigelp said:


> Playboy


 The Annual? Otherwise it's a magazine, not a book


----------



## Turpinr

it'salivejim said:


> The Annual? Otherwise it's a magazine, not a book


 Health and Efficiency was book-ish


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> Playboy


 Read you say ?


----------



## it'salivejim

Turpinr said:


> Health and Efficiency was book-ish


 A work of classic naturist literature :thumbs_up:


----------



## Turpinr

it'salivejim said:


> A work of classic naturist literature :thumbs_up:


 Hahaha there was usually a tandem somewhere


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Read you say ?


 voluptous vixens yeh


----------



## WRENCH

I'm reading page 31 of Books - What Are You Reading - Favourites - Recommendations.

And very engaging it is too. An excellent sparring match about post counts, and in depth articles on classic "pornography". I can thoroughly recommend it, I can't wait for page 32, riveting.

Oh, and I'm reading this,


----------



## BondandBigM

Another Iles & Harpour story at the moment.


----------



## Cassie-O

Obviously one of the best books. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cassie-O said:


> Obviously one of the best books. :thumbsup:


 Does it have a good plot?


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> Does it have a good plot?


 The best. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

Cassie-O said:


> The best. :biggrin:


 Should be he was taught by the Master












:biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> Does it have a good plot?


 Would be better if it was "Fifty Shades of Sir David". :naughty:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cassie-O said:


> Would be better if it was "Fifty Shades of Sir David". :naughty:


 Ooh, you are awful, but I like you....


----------



## WRENCH

Plus my old favourite,


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Dick Francis 'Shattered' at the moment. Just waiting for Amazon to drop the price of Felix Francis' latest book, 'Not Guilty', and I will be downloading that to the Kindle.


----------



## JoT

Books I hope to read in the next year or so:



The Greatest Knight: The Remarkable Life of William Marshal, the Power Behind Five English Thrones (Thomas Asbridge)


An American Life (Ronald Reagan)


The Complete Richard Hannay Stories (John Buchan)


The Long Goodbye (Raymond Chandler)


The River War (Winston Churchill)


Tomlinson's North Eastern Railway: Its Rise and Development (William W Tomlinson)


A History of Coal Mining in Great Britain (Robert Galloway)


A Global History of Gold Rushes (Benjamin Mountford)


----------



## WRENCH

Duncan Macdonald - Half Scot and half Nez Perce, Duncan was descended from the MacDonald's of Glencoe, and has an uncanny resemblance to a good friend who is also a direct descendent of the Glencoe Macdonalds.


----------



## wrenny1969




----------



## pauluspaolo

My friend gave me his old Kindle recently (complete with all his books). I have to thank him as I probably wouldn't be reading "Rain Gods" by James Lee Burke otherwise.

It's a superb book. The main protagonist, called Hackberry Holland, is the ageing sheriff in a small border Texan town who's investigating the murder of nine Thai prostitutes. It's grim but brilliantly written with a fantastic cast of characters (both good & bad).

We're off to London on the train this weekend (going to see Harry Potter & the Cursed Child parts 1 & 2) & I'm looking forward to reading more of the book during the journey(s)


----------



## BondandBigM

As said previously we have a local library bus which we make good use of. I usually order books but the driver occasionally picks a couple or three he thinks we might like.

This was one of his lucky dips from last week



Read it in one sitting today.


----------



## sabailand

BondandBigM said:


> As said previously we have a local library bus which we make good use of. I usually order books but the driver occasionally picks a couple or three he thinks we might like.
> 
> This was one of his lucky dips from last week
> 
> 
> 
> Read it in one sitting today.


 Stephen Leather is a great writer, i`ve read a fair number of his myself.First one i ever read was called the dice man, someone at work lent it to me and after that i made sure to look out for his other stuff.


----------



## JoT

"The Greatest Knight" by Thomas Asbridge

Tells the story of the remarkable life of William Marshall who served no less than five English monarchs.

Little would be known of Marshall if it weren't for a French scholar who, in 1861, stumbled on the only surviving copy of a thirteenth century book on the life of William Marshall (which was probably commissioned by Marshall's son).

Considering that even with the 13th century book direct evidence of his life is quite sparse, Asbridge does a great job bringing together circumstantial evidence to create his book.

A good read.


----------



## WRENCH

Tried reading Ernest Hemingway, but never really "got it". A friend recently recommend,










so here goes.


----------



## JRParker

Im a big personal development and psychology fan. I tend to listen on audible though rather than read. Recently watched a couple of Jordan Petersons interview (including his visits on Joe Rogans podcast, which is a great show). So im reading his book 12 rules for life which is great. As a non religious person it gave me new found respect for the bible too which is nice.


----------



## JoT

Churchill: Walking With Destiny

So far so good, condensing Churchill's life into one volume must have taken some effort but seems well done.












JRParker said:


> Im a big personal development and psychology fan. I tend to listen on audible though rather than read. Recently watched a couple of Jordan Petersons interview (including his visits on Joe Rogans podcast, which is a great show). So im reading his book 12 rules for life which is great. As a non religious person it gave me new found respect for the bible too which is nice.


 I saw him live on London last year, very interesting event, great speaker. He is going through a tough time at present, his wife has cancer, he got hooked on the tranquilizer Clonazepam as a result and is on rehab trying to come off it.


----------



## BondandBigM

Last week's lucky dip, the library was just closing so I quickly grabbed this handful from the returns trolly.


----------



## Speedy112

Something I purchased about 40 years ago but never finished Jack Kerouac... On the Road


----------



## Biker

Not very good, written by someone who spent 5 minutes in Submarines and really didn't understand the psyche of the subsurface prisoner, I am struggling to persevere with it. Not recommended

[IMG alt="51IffLpy0uL._SX309_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg" data-ratio="160.45"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51IffLpy0uL._SX309_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JRParker

JoT said:


> I saw him live on London last year, very I interesting event, great speaker. He is going through a tough time at present, his wife has cancer, he got hooked on the tranquilizer Clonazepam as a result and is on rehab trying to come off it.


 Wow i didnt realise that. So you would say the events are worth attending? Its something im keen to go to, along with the Brian Cox live events.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

JoT said:


> "Physics and Philosophy" Werner Heisenberg, I have read this book at least half-a-dozen times; there is something important in here, I am sure of that, but what does it all mean?


 Not had a chance to read this one yet, I will certainly be looking out for a copy.


----------



## it'salivejim

It's fantastically brutal, but utterly brilliant. Snappy, whiplash prose with a plot that makes your head spin - and every character is deeply unpleasant but disturbingly convincing.


----------



## Grand Old Duke

Early One Morning by Robert Ryan. Also Birdsong by Sebastian Faulks. Other than that love Pies and Prejudice by Stuart Maconie and some of Bill Brysons earlier works.


----------



## JoT

Warrior to Dreadnought: Warship Design and Development 1860 to 1905 by David K. Brown

Written by a naval architect this is a brilliant book describing the development of warships as the Royal Navy made the transition from wood and sail to steel and steam. It is a fascinating read with plenty of pictures and diagrams. I had always thought that the navy was resistant to change and reactionary but Brown eloquently shows that in fact the Royal Navy was at the forefront of technological changes. As well as details of the ships he also recounts details of naval battles during the period.


----------



## JoT

World Book Day - just ordered this >


----------



## Richard734

The Red Sparrow trilogy is worth a read


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just downloaded several Hammond Innes, Alistair McLean and Desmond Bagley books to the Kindle for reading in Portugal over the next few weeks...


----------



## Turpinr

The later John Rebus series


----------



## BondandBigM

Picked up a couple of Tom Wood books from his "Victor the Assassin" series

Victor the Assassin is a series of thriller novels by English novelist Tom Wood. Victor is an assassin with no history, no family, no surname. He lives alone, he works alone, he takes out his target and gets paid.

The Victor the Assassin series began in 2011 with The Killer (aka The Hunter in the UK). The series is currently ongoing. Below is a list of Tom Wood's Victor the Assassin books in order of when they were first published (which is also their chronological order):

Great read if you like this sort of thing.


----------



## Varish

I consider myself a great connoisseur of the fantasy genre. I have read many books and I grew very picky on them, so not every fantasy pleases me. I'd like to give a few of my favourite ones here:

- The Farseer Trilogy - Robin Hobb. This is a fantastic and extremely well written story which falls far behind the classical Dark Lord and destined hero / prophecy. I would recommend Robin Hobb's book to everyone in search of an exquisite book, I am now reading The Ship of magic of the same author.

- French or Italian reader? Get La Horde du Contrevent - Alain Damasio (L'orda del vento in italian). One of my favourite books ever, truly a hidden gem. Pity never made it into english but the challenges of the translation are probably a bit too much. French and Italian are after all way more similar than they are to English.
If you are Italian and want more book message me privately, I'll give you a few books that everyone should read!

- The stormlight archive - Brandon Sanderson. Ongoing series, but it did really please me with the story, the depth of the world and the characters. I like books where I get to know the characters and understand them. This book will do that!

- His Dark materials - Don't think I should say much about it, I really enjoyed Philip Pullman's book and I would totally recommend it to anyone. The movie is a pile of junk, I'm sorry if you had to watch it.

- Dresden Files series - Urban Fantasy by Jim Butcher. So many books, I am far beyond but I love what I read so far. Every 3/4 books I pick one of this and I always enjoy it.

- Kingkiller chronicles - Patrick Rothfuss. Amazing, and one of my best read ever. Can't recommend it enough.

Now that you know what I like, please.. have some suggestions for me


----------



## JoT

@Varish I haven't read any fantasy books so can't help with suggestions!

When I was younger I read quite a bit of science fiction if you want to branch out that way

Isaac Asimov - "The Foundation Trilogy", "I, Robot"

Philip K. Dick - "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?"

Jules Verne - "De la terre à la lune", although I read the English translation


----------



## andyclient

After reading and enjoying the classic "To kill a mockingbird" found out only the other day on a quiz show that there was a follow up book "Go set a watchman" so now about to start that after picking it up on eBay for a couple of quid , hopefully it will be as enjoyable as the first


----------



## JoT

I have ordered some books from AbeBooks UK

Practical Shaft Sinking by Francis Donaldson published in 1912 - I am getting a print on demand copy which will do for me

Shaft Sinking Under Difficult Conditions by J Riemer published in 1907 - also a print on demand facsimile

The Drilling of Rock by K. McGregor published in 1967

Blasting Practice published by ICI in 1940

Proceedings of the Symposium on Shaft sinking and tunnelling published in 1960 by Institute of Mining Engineers

Some mining history should pass the time and keep me amused :to_become_senile: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Just ordered this,


----------



## Roger the Dodger

The first of Jeffrey Archer's trilogy of prison diaries on the Kindle.


----------



## JoT

Given that Amazon will not be shipping books for the foreseeable future I have been through the bookcase to see what I have yet to read:



Natasha's Dance by Orlando Figes


The Story of De Beers by Hedley Chilvers


The Great Fire of London 1666 by The Worshipful Company of Firefighters


A History of The English Speaking People Since 1900 by Andrew Roberts


The Devil's Alliance, Hitler's Pact With Stalin 1939 - 1941 by Roger Moorhouse


Oppenheimer and Son by Anthony Hocking


Should keep me busy


----------



## Foxdog

BondandBigM said:


> Last week's lucky dip, the library was just closing so I quickly grabbed this handful from the returns trolly.


 See a couple of Jack Higgins, Sean Dillon series there Mr B, I've read the whole lot. Quite strange really because I had to empty the bookcase at the bottom of the stairs today (decorating!!) and have bagged the lot up ready to go.

Recently I have been reading the Alex Cross series (James Patterson) on number 10 now 'London Bridges'. Wasn't sure I'd carry on with the set after books 2&3, the writer must be a bit warped imo :yes:

[IMG alt="London-Bridges-P-by-Patterson-James-Acceptable-Used-Book-Hardcover-FREE-amp-FA" data-ratio="153.37"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/yqgAAOSweF1du6kQ/s-l500.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> I have ordered some books from AbeBooks UK
> 
> Practical Shaft Sinking by Francis Donaldson published in 1912 - I am getting a print on demand copy which will do for me
> 
> Shaft Sinking Under Difficult Conditions by J Riemer published in 1907 - also a print on demand facsimile
> 
> The Drilling of Rock by K. McGregor published in 1967
> 
> Blasting Practice published by ICI in 1940
> 
> Proceedings of the Symposium on Shaft sinking and tunnelling published in 1960 by Institute of Mining Engineers
> 
> Some mining history should pass the time and keep me amused :to_become_senile: :laugh:


 Some have arrived

Drilling of Rock is a bit disappointing, very sparsely illustrated. Blasting Practice is a good historical record of how it was done 80 years ago, the Symposium on Shaft Sinking is also a good historical record of practices, lots of figures, illustrations and photos, also about 50 pages of advertisements. Not sure when the print on demand will arrive, suspect they will arrive from Delhi where most seem to be done!


----------



## BondandBigM

Foxdog said:


> See a couple of Jack Higgins, Sean Dillon series there Mr B, I've read the whole lot. Quite strange really because I had to empty the bookcase at the bottom of the stairs today (decorating!!) and have bagged the lot up ready to go.
> 
> Recently I have been reading the Alex Cross series (James Patterson) on number 10 now 'London Bridges'. Wasn't sure I'd carry on with the set after books 2&3, the writer must be a bit warped imo :yes:


 Mostly I stick to British crime fiction, I've read a couple of those Alex Cross books but they didn't really grab my attention enough.

My problem is that I just pick a random selection and go so never usually deliberately start at the beginning of a series.

Unfortunately the library bus is cancelled until further notice, the actual library in town is still open but the way things are going I don't know how much longer that will last.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> The first of Jeffrey Archer's trilogy of prison diaries on the Kindle.


 Having read a lot of Jeffrey Archer's novels and liked them, I was thinking that this first episode of his prison diaries would just be a whole lot of 'poor me, me, me'...and I was expecting to have nothing but derision for the man. But instead, the first book has been an eye opener to the life and regime that goes on in a high security British prison. Far from being a moaner, Archer shows a humble respect for the inmates and the injustices in jail. Yes, he is priviledged, but he doesn't appear to use it to his advantage, though this may just be the storytelling. I will definitely buy and read the final two episodes, though he doesn't really need the money...think posh 'Porridge'...and keep an open mind.


----------



## WRENCH

I have the full set of these,dated 1908. I've had them 30+ years, and even today, they are a mine of useful information and knowledge, so I'll be brushing up on my rural skills over the period.


----------



## WRENCH

Started this today,


----------



## WRENCH

In the 1980's I used to supply equipment for the maintenance and upkeep of the local "secret" civil defence stores. There were (all gone now) several in the area, including underground bunkers etc, anyway here's something to read.

https://www.subbrit.org.uk/features/struggle-for-survival/


----------



## Teg62x

WRENCH said:


> In the 1980's I used to supply equipment for the maintenance and upkeep of the local "secret" civil defence stores. There were (all gone now) several in the area, including underground bunkers etc, anyway here's something to read.
> 
> https://www.subbrit.org.uk/features/struggle-for-survival/


 Not much hope for the fifers! With nuclear strikes at Rosyth, Leuchars, Pitrevie followed up with secondary strikes on Tay and Forth bridges to disrupt transportation and supplies. Plus the secret bunker in Anstruther which I'm sure old Russia would have been aware off!


----------



## joh33

WRENCH said:


> In the 1980's I used to supply equipment for the maintenance and upkeep of the local "secret" civil defence stores. There were (all gone now) several in the area, including underground bunkers etc, anyway here's something to read.
> 
> https://www.subbrit.org.uk/features/struggle-for-survival/


 thanks for sharing


----------



## Jari37

Am finally keeping a long-held promise to one day read a Terry Pratchett book. Always been put off by the sheer number of books in the canon though, so a friend very kindly posted my dilemma on a couple of Pratchett forums & asked people to vote on the best entry-point for a complete newbie. The winner, by a clear margin apparently, was one called Guards! Guards!. So that's what I'll be reading soon.


----------



## WRENCH

Read this today, very disappointing,


----------



## dapper

[IMG alt="The Lost Man: by the author of the Sunday Times top ten bestseller ..." data-ratio="151.21"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51bv1p21tSL._SX328_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg[/IMG]

Like her other novels this is a crime mystery set in the Australian outback. Great stuff!


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> Started this today,


 This was a good read.

Started in the 1st world war with the British male and female tanks up to modern times.


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> This was a good read.
> 
> Started in the 1st world war with the British male and female tanks up to modern times.
> 
> View attachment 21753


 I've been inside a T34 and I can only imagine it as being hell. They are not big. From a design point of view they are very interesting. My pals dad was part of a Sherman crew, and he once told me of the reality of manning them under battle conditions, which was a mixture of terror, adrenaline, vomit, and sh!t.


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> I've been inside a T34 and I can only imagine it as being hell. They are not big. From a design point of view they are very interesting. My pals dad was part of a Sherman crew, and he once told me of the reality of manning them under battle conditions, which was a mixture of terror, adrenaline, vomit, and sh!t.


 The allies (US and Russia) vastly out produced the Germans even though the tanks one on one were no match.

Weren't the T34 really basic inside and lacking any sort of refinement??

Both the Tiger and Panther were over engineered and broke down a lot even though, especially the Tiger, had almost mythical status.

Imagine coming up against a Tiger when your own Cromwell or Sherman was hopelessly outgunned and you and your enemy both knew it??

It wasn't till the British shoehorned a 17 pounder tank killing gun into a Sherman turret that they could start taking out the big German cats.


----------



## deano1956

having been up against a tiger tank and bounced off , they are awsome machines ( sorry could not ressist :biggrin: )

deano


----------



## Nick67+1

Anyone tried the Audible app. I downloaded it, signed up for the free trial (or at least I thought I did) tried to download a couple of books and eventually gave up!


----------



## andyclient

WRENCH said:


> Read this today, very disappointing,


 That's a shame, read a few Orwell books and really enjoyed them , pity this one doesn't live up to his work


----------



## WRENCH

andyclient said:


> That's a shame, read a few Orwell books and really enjoyed them , pity this one doesn't live up to his work


 It's not his work, that's where it falls down.


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> Read this today, very disappointing,


 You have to wonder about the mindset of an author who thought writing this was a good idea!!


----------



## chocko

Been reading these the last couple of days


----------



## JoT

The General Rule by Vivian Linacre

A "guide to customary weights and measures" comprising a collection of tables, articles and notes to explain modern use, origins, evolution and culture of the Imperial System. On reading you realise what a rich system it was and how in many ways it was more intuitive than the SI system. Speed for example, distance and time are compatible because they both have duodecimal in common: 1 mph = 1,056 in/min = 88 ft per minute.

Then there is a measurement for beer, today we have 50 litre (11 gallons) and 30 litre kegs

In the past we had:

firkin = 9 gallons

kilderkin = 2 firkins or 18 gallons

barrel = 4 firkins or 36 gallons

hogshead = 6 firkins or 54 gallons

Makes perfect sense :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> Makes perfect sense :biggrin:


 As late as the 1970's, I've measured field sites with these.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunter's_chain


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

WRENCH said:


> As late as the 1970's, I've measured field sites with these.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunter's_chain


 I used a set of those to complete a field survey as part of my degree, a first year surveying project, 1991. And the plan we produced was hand drawn with pen and letraset for the title, legend etc.


----------



## Biker

Read a few Len Deighton books, Bomber and Goodbye Mickey Mouse.

Brilliant.


----------



## WRENCH

none of the films capture the psychological menace of the original book.


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> none of the films capture the psychological menace of the original book.


 I Have White Fang on my bookshelf, not seen this one though.


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> I Have White Fang on my bookshelf, not seen this one though.


 Good radio 4 play from the book, there's 4 parts in total, all on YouTube.


----------



## Biker

I prefer to read as my mind wanders when I am listening to audio books or plays. But thanks anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaoliver

If you like bike riding, I've just finished Mike Carter's: One man & his bike, detailing his journey around the coast of Britain & really enjoyed it.


----------



## Biker

Just read 5 of Simon Becketts books, quite good and British based, except the one where he went to the body farm in Tennessee.


----------



## JoT

The Weights and Measures of England by R.D. Connor

Surprisingly interesting - didn't know that grains of barley were so important in the history of measurement of weight and length!


----------



## Biker

That sort of stuff always captures my curiosity. I read the book of Longitude which was even more fascinating to me as I used to teach navigation systems and concepts.

[IMG alt="Longitude By Dava Sobel" data-ratio="117.92"]https://productimages.worldofbooks.com/1841152331.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JoT

Biker said:


> That sort of stuff always captures my curiosity. I read the book of Longitude which was even more fascinating to me as I used to teach navigation systems and concepts.


 I have the paperback version, haven't read it yet, on the list for later this year - the job sounds interesting!

I think Connor above also co-wrote the Weights and Measure of Scotland although it wasn't published until 2004 possibly after his death


----------



## Roger the Dodger

All the Sherlock Holmes stories... the 4 novels and all the short stories. I've read them all so many times over 50 years, I think I can repeat them all verbatim... :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> The Weights and Measures of England by R.D. Connor
> 
> Surprisingly interesting - didn't know that grains of barley were so important in the history of measurement of weight and length!


 This has been really interesting so far, a lot more respect for traditional measures and the logic behind them, reading about the rod/perch/pole and the acre. Lots of local variations in Anglo Saxon times


----------



## jsud2002

Was lucky enough to buy a joblot of Andy Mcnab books today and a couple of Chris Ryan's all for a tenner ... Bargain :clap: they all run in sequence but the first book of the collection was not there so I bought that one from the bay ,, should keep me busy for a while


----------



## rhaythorne

Although I've never stopped buying books it amazes me that I haven't read one in years. I mean something with a beginning, an ending and some sort of plot in the middle. I've spent the last decade or more with my head buried in various text books like these:










But now that I have more time on my hands I can catch up on my recreational reading. Starting with this:


----------



## dapper

rhaythorne said:


> But now that I have more time on my hands I can catch up on my recreational reading. Starting with this:


 Must get a copy of this. Thanks for bringing it to my attention :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO

I've just finished this fantastic book by Lawrence Durrell as part of my research for a book I'm writing about Cyprus. It's the story of his two years on the island in the 1950s, just when EOKA were kicking off against British rule. Very sad ending, though.


----------



## andyclient

Reading Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance, it's a bit heavy and a job to take in but sticking with it, hopefully it will all come together


----------



## Biker

andyclient said:


> Reading Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance, it's a bit heavy and a job to take in but sticking with it, hopefully it will all come together


 Oh good, perhaps you can then tell us what it's about...


----------



## mitadoc

Re-reading favourite books again. Like:


----------



## WRENCH

One for @Always"watching"










Better known perhaps for their motorcycles.


----------



## Biker

mitadoc said:


> Re-reading favourite books again. Like:


 You'll probably like this, it really moved me and I talked about it for a long time afterwards.


----------



## mitadoc

Biker said:


> You'll probably like this, it really moved me and I talked about it for a long time afterwards.


 Thank you. I will give a go once I have minutes for myself, lol.

Regards.


----------



## andyclient

If anyone has read The tattooist of Auswitsch , then the sequel Cilkas journey is a must. An absolutely gripping read that I found hard to put down, even bought me to tears at one stage. Highly recommended :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

andyclient said:


> If anyone has read The tattooist of Auswitsch , then the sequel Cilkas journey is a must. An absolutely gripping read that I found hard to put down, even bought me to tears at one stage. Highly recommended :thumbsup:


 'Tis on my list, I read The Mascot last year about a wee Jewish boy some Nazis adopted as a mascot


----------



## andyclient

Biker said:


> 'Tis on my list, I read The Mascot last year about a wee Jewish boy some Nazis adopted as a mascot


 I'll have to look it out , I'm reading "I spy" now the latest Tom Marcus one


----------



## Fitz666

Just finished the Rob Halford autobiography - Confess.

Wow, he certainly had an interesting life, definitely worth a read if you are into the heavier side of music.

Quite chuffed I managed to pick up a signed copy as well.


----------



## WRENCH

I know some of the men this book is about, and have spent many an alcohol fuelled night hearing the stories first hand.


----------



## BondandBigM

Our main library has been closed since the first lockdown and the library bus has also been off the road. To get her "Chick Lit" fix Big M even resorted to buying books. But to his credit out library bus driver has went above and beyond and has still been doing his rounds to his regulars in his own car dropping off carrier bags with a random selection of books.

This turned up this week, for some reason or another I've never read any of Andy McNab but on the basis of this one, I started it this afternoon and nearly finished it I might try and read a few more.


----------



## jsud2002

@BondandBigM I was lucky and bought 18 Andy Mcnab books from facebook for £10 a few month ago , just about to start on his 3rd book with main character Nick Stone


----------



## rhaythorne

"Into Thin Air", Jon Krakauer's controversial account of what happened during the disastrous storm that killed eight climbers on Mount Everest in May 1996, then Anatoli Boukreev's partial rebuff, "The Climb".

As a man for the mountains these should at least make for some gripping Tier 4 reading!


----------



## champ

I had three books for Christmas.Two of Robert Gooddens butterfly books and "A Single Swallow" by Horatio Clare where he really does follow swallows on their migration from South Africa to South Wales.I am looking forward to starting this one when i finish 1356 by Bernard Cornwell.


----------



## Melbury

My recommendation would be 'The Colour of Time' by Dan Jones and Marina Amaral - this is a favourite of mine to just pick up and then realise you've lost an hour or two browsing through the images.

The book is a collection of historic photographs from 1850 to 1960 that have been colourised. For some reason, the addition of colour seems to make these images more impactful and more human. As a warning to anyone who might buy this, some images are very blunt and show the horrors of the time period covered without apology.

I discovered this book after seeing Marina Amaral's work 'Faces of Auschwitz'.





































Ooops....pressed submit too early!! Anyway, I'd highly recommend this book to anyone with an interest in history or photography, or both.

More of here work can be seen here: https://marinamaral.com/portfolio/

And more gratuitous pics of the book below....


----------



## Biker

Melbury said:


> My recommendation would be 'The Colour of Time' by Dan Jones and Marina Amaral - this is a favourite of mine to just pick up and then realise you've lost an hour or two browsing through the images.
> 
> The book is a collection of historic photographs from 1850 to 1960 that have been colourised. For some reason, the addition of colour seems to make these images more impactful and more human. As a warning to anyone who might buy this, some images are very blunt and show the horrors of the time period covered without apology.
> 
> I discovered this book after seeing Marina Amaral's work 'Faces of Auschwitz'.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> Ooops....pressed submit too early!! Anyway, I'd highly recommend this book to anyone with an interest in history or photography, or both.
> 
> More of here work can be seen here: https://marinamaral.com/portfolio/
> 
> And more gratuitous pics of the book below....
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


 Do you have any idea if the softback is the same size and format? I'm gonna score a copy of that.


----------



## Alpha550t

Biker said:


> Do you have any idea if the softback is the same size and format? I'm gonna score a copy of that.


----------



## Melbury

Biker said:


> Do you have any idea if the softback is the same size and format? I'm gonna score a copy of that.


 Hi Biker,

According to Amazon, the paperback dimensions are 16.4 x 2.9 x 12.6 cm and the hardback I have is 25.5 x 4 x 20 cm, So the hardback is quite a bit bigger. Shame as paperback would be easier to handle but I think it's worth having the images as large as possible (they're great quality).

Here's some more


----------



## Biker

Thanks for that I'll get the big hard one.... :biggrin:

[EDIT - ordered] :thumbsup:


----------



## Melbury

Haha...you won't regret it :naughty:


----------



## rhaythorne




----------



## MaxW

Loved everything William Boyd has written. Ditto David Sedaris.


----------



## Colin Belfast

This is a great read. All about the record long distance bombing raid from Ascension Island during the Falklands war.









Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker

Colin Belfast said:


> This is a great read. All about the record long distance bombing raid from Ascension Island during the Falklands war.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 Yep, I've read that and it was so good it's on my 'Read again' list, :thumbsup:


----------



## midnitemo

Ghost Rider by Neil Peart , after the deaths of his Wife and only child in quick succession , he put his Band Rush on hold threw a leg over his BMW GS and rode and rode and rode.....sadly Neil is gone now RIP Neil Peart one of if not the greatest drummers in rock n roll.


----------



## WRENCH

Here's one for @AVO


----------



## AVO

@WRENCH Thanks, I must look that one up!


----------



## JoT

A case of busman's holiday but interesting nontheless


----------



## WRENCH

Spy Thriller:, set on an island in the Outer Hebrides.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Re-reading the H.E. Bates 'Larkin' books (The Darling Buds of May) ahead of the new TV series starring Bradley Walsh as 'Pop Larkin'.


----------



## jaoliver

Just finished Lawrence Block's - Everybody Dies from the Matt Scudder series, brilliant read. If you like Rankin's Rebus books this series is well worth a go.

Switched to something completely different now & reading Nala's World.


----------



## AVO

I got these last week and on my retirement presents. The people who gave these to me were obviously listening when I was talking to them about my travel writing ambitions.


----------



## rolexgirl

A good introduction to the subject


----------



## rolexgirl

This arrived today :clap:


----------



## Welsh Wizard

At the moment I am reading Nomad by James Swallow and then I've got A Legacy of Spies lined up by John le Carre and after that Robert Ludlum's "the Treadstone exile"

I do so like a a good spy fiction novel


----------



## dapper

:notworthy:

[IMG alt="The Gustav Sonata By Rose Tremain" data-ratio="153.37"]https://productimages.worldofbooks.com/1784700207.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Caller.

Finally finishing my Brexit reading, by nearing the end of what seems the definitive view of Britain's historical relationship with Europe and latterly the EU. The lead up to the vote and what happened next. Hard hitting in places and very well written. I have some much needed light reading lined up for when I finish.


----------



## Biker

Caller. said:


> Finally finishing my Brexit reading, by nearing the end of what seems the definitive view of Britain's historical relationship with Europe and latterly the EU. The lead up to the vote and what happened next. Hard hitting in places and very well written. I have some much needed light reading lined up for when I finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32767


 Do you consider it to be unbiased and fair? If so I might give it a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller.

Biker said:


> Do you consider it to be unbiased and fair? If so I might give it a shot. :thumbsup:


 Yes, very much so. He's an esteemed historian, has a French wife and a Francophile! And he is in the lions den so to speak, as he is Professor Emeritus of French History at Cambridge. He was finally convinced to vote leave, when at a dinner party pre-Brexit, he talked with a remainer nobel prize winning British economist and asked his opinion on what would happen to the economy if we left, he was told that after a period of adjustment, the UK would be just fine, which is the response of nearly all such eminent economists, including Paul Krugman, another anti-Brexit nobel prize winning economist, who has openly expressed his disdain for the hysterical and patently false scaremongering from Cameron's Govt. Osborne and others.

I actually found it a very illuminating read, as he places Brexit in an historical context, not just of post war Europe and Britain's 'decline' (which he regards as more of a myth than anything and explains why), but also for the century before that at least. He considers the post Brexit shenanigans and near constitutional crisis as well as the impact of Covid on Britain's transition away from the EU and also on the very future of the EU.

It's a very, very, readable book. I have already re-read a couple of chapters and will read in it's totality again at some stage.

If you do read it, I'd be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Biker

Caller. said:


> Yes, very much so. He's an esteemed historian, has a French wife and a Francophile! And he is in the lions den so to speak, as he is Professor Emeritus of French History at Cambridge. He was finally convinced to vote leave, when at a dinner party pre-Brexit, he talked with a remainer nobel prize winning British economist and asked his opinion on what would happen to the economy if we left, he was told that after a period of adjustment, the UK would be just fine, which is the response of nearly all such eminent economists, including Paul Krugman, another anti-Brexit nobel prize winning economist, who has openly expressed his disdain for the hysterical and patently false scaremongering from Cameron's Govt. Osborne and others.
> 
> I actually found it a very illuminating read, as he places Brexit in an historical context, not just of post war Europe and Britain's 'decline' (which he regards as more of a myth than anything and explains why), but also for the century before that at least. He considers the post Brexit shenanigans and near constitutional crisis as well as the impact of Covid on Britain's transition away from the EU and also on the very future of the EU.
> 
> It's a very, very, readable book. I have already re-read a couple of chapters and will read in it's totality again at some stage.
> 
> If you do read it, I'd be interested in your thoughts.


 Gonna do just that. Thanks for that.


----------



## Alpha550t

I still have loads of books that belonged to my mam and dad. This ones a real eye opener for some of its dated but funny content. There's also a chapter on the difficult husband but its obviously a misprint !


----------



## rhaythorne

About the death of Thelma Todd. I'm expecting it to be a lot of conspiracy theory hokum but it nevertheless may be an entertaining read.


----------



## BondandBigM

@Biker

I saw this in Smith's the other day and it piqued my curiosity so ordered it from the library. Sound like it might be right up my street.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker

Must be true, the cover's in colour...

Full and descriptive debrief required..


----------



## WRENCH

We'll see what this is about.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

Currently reading


----------



## Boots




----------



## Monaque

I'm into Science Fiction and some Fantasy. Currently making my way through The Expanse series, which is on Amazon to watch, and which is also very good.


----------



## rolexgirl

Christopher Hitchens - Hitch-22










Grahame Greene -The End of the Affair










Jennifer Rowley and Richard Hartley - Organizing Knowledge


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle




----------



## champ

I finished book No 8 in Matthew Harffys Bernicia Chronicles and needed a new series to follow.I am now about halfway through The Morning and The Evening from Ken Follet.Set in the late 900s its just what i was looking for.It is a prequel to his Pillars of the Earth which has just arrived.Very enjoyable imo if you like historical fiction of the period.


----------



## dapper




----------



## Welsh Wizard

Caller. said:


> If you do read it, I'd be interested in your thoughts.


 I, too, have read this and whilst I found it to be fairly well balanced in it's arguments I do have to question some of the examples given. As far as I am concerned the electorate voted and the result found in favour of Brexit. Living in a democracy people therefore should acknowledge the result, however, I was disappointed with some of the arguments raised around the "proroging" of Parliament. If one is to accept the constitutional vote result of Brexit how can the constitutional decision of the Supreme Court be challenged as being unconstitutional? I guess that is for another debate but generally book was well balanced and made interesting reading


----------



## Caller.

Welsh Wizard said:


> If one is to accept the constitutional vote result of Brexit how can the constitutional decision of the Supreme Court be challenged as being unconstitutional? I guess that is for another debate but generally book was well balanced and made interesting reading


 I would leave that one to the constitutional experts, many of whom condemned the ruling. Especially Finnis.

The-unconstitutionality-of-the-Supreme-Courts-prorogation-judgment.pdf (policyexchange.org.uk)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Found this book, and it's one of the funniest things I've ever read, although at times quite poignant, too. Also a damming view of the way the NHS hierarchy treat and indeed pay their staff.


----------



## Bobby123

champ said:


> I finished book No 8 in Matthew Harffys Bernicia Chronicles and needed a new series to follow.I am now about halfway through The Morning and The Evening from Ken Follet.Set in the late 900s its just what i was looking for.It is a prequel to his Pillars of the Earth which has just arrived.Very enjoyable imo if you like historical fiction of the period.


 Haven't read the whole thread and late to the party here, but Robert Harris has a few really good ones on the historical fiction/alternative history front. The obvious one is Fatherland, but his Cicero trilogy are three of the limited number of books I've read twice.

Never really got into Ken Follet. Have read some of CJ Sansom - again not really got into those too much but the Shardlake mystery ones aren't bad.


----------



## champ

Bobby123 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread and late to the party here, but Robert Harris has a few really good ones on the historical fiction/alternative history front. The obvious one is Fatherland, but his Cicero trilogy are three of the limited number of books I've read twice.
> 
> Never really got into Ken Follet. Have read some of CJ Sansom - again not really got into those too much but the Shardlake mystery ones aren't bad.


 Thanks i will check them out :thumbsup: .


----------



## rhaythorne

Just arrived from eBay, looking forward to flicking through this old tome nigh on forty years since I last read it. Just about the only text book I had at school that I found genuinely interesting :laugh:


----------



## Biker

Bobby123 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread and late to the party here, but Robert Harris has a few really good ones on the historical fiction/alternative history front. The obvious one is Fatherland, but his Cicero trilogy are three of the limited number of books I've read twice.
> 
> Never really got into Ken Follet. Have read some of CJ Sansom - again not really got into those too much but the Shardlake mystery ones aren't bad.


 Read a lot of Robert Harris, I also thought that Pillars was an excellent read, I have also enjoyed a lot of Bernared Cornwell who write great stuff in this genre.


----------



## Nerdy Rishav

I am reading Zero to One, book by Blake Masters and Peter Thiel. It is inspiring if you are an new in entrepreneurship.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

BondandBigM said:


> @Biker
> 
> I saw this in Smith's the other day and it piqued my curiosity so ordered it from the library. Sound like it might be right up my street.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I recently read this book . It was an interesting read and on occasions was quite comical. Unfortunately, from my perspective, I tend to view these "reads" with an element of cynicism . It's all very well challenging established beliefs and behaviours but sadly the authors of these books have never or rarely been in circumstances whereby "team" behaviour needs to take precedence over individual choice. I have also studied and practised the "way of the Tao" and again some of these authors fail to understand the link between the philosophy and the daily way of life. The title- somewhat questionable . Almost done for "shock" /advertising purposes.


----------



## rhaythorne

I've not read it yet as it was only released today but it sounds quite entertaining. In ten days time Ace Records release the companion soundtrack album. Everything from the Boswell Sisters to the Buzzcocks to Babymetal :biggrin:

https://acerecords.co.uk/lenny-kaye-presents-lightning-striking


----------



## Welsh Wizard

This is the first book of a trilogy that I have read recently which is based around the actions/activities of one of Franco's henchmen during and after the Spanish Civil War. Once I started to read it I couldn't put it down until I had read all three books. This was a fabulous read for this time of year


----------



## Welsh Wizard

I borrowed this book from Amazon Prime. It was quite a scary read. All I'll say is it involved a corrupt Chinese leadership, reference to Covid 19 and then Covid 24 and Artificial Intelligence which surprisingly was on the agenda of the MI6 chief yesterday.
An interesting read .


----------



## WRENCH

This, albeit an audiobook.


----------



## Biker

Exploring a new hobby


----------



## Alpha550t

Biker said:


> Exploring a new hobby


 You should get a buzz from that.


----------



## Biker

Alpha550t said:


> You should get a buzz from that.


 A bigger buzz from scoffing free honey though.. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Littlelegs

Currently reading Rob Burrows autobiography Too Many Reasons to Live re his career and battle with MND. Sometimes sad, sometimes funny but also a tear jerker and an eye opener to the disease.

A brilliant rugby league player who defied the odds to succeed in the sport and was dealt the cruel blow of MND post retirement. I loved watching his explosive pace and footwork. A huge player for Leeds despite his diminutive size.


----------



## JoT

Haven't had much reading time lately so have a few lined up already this year

A couple of Hornblower paperbacks

















Not sure if my maths will be able to cope with these by Sir Roger Penrose but I will give them a go


----------



## eezy

Has anybody come across this book? A true story of a Coventry watchmaker in Victorian times who went on a killing spree.

THE BOOK | WATCHMAKER'S REVENGE (watchmakerbook.com)


----------



## Karrusel

Haven't read the book (yet), it was only published November 2021.

Have heard a few stories relating to Oliver Style, the watchmaker in question, from senior Coventrians who worked in the watch trade.

I'm intrigued also.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

It has lots of words in it, and no pictures.


----------



## JoT

The cover is a bit naff but it looks like a very thorough potted history of Korea. First such book in several decades it is written by Prof Kim Jinwung


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

JoT said:


> Haven't had much reading time lately so have a few lined up already this year
> 
> A couple of Hornblower paperbacks
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if my maths will be able to cope with these by Sir Roger Penrose but I will give them a go


 If you like Roger Penrose I can highly recommend the following...




























Three great reads.


----------



## chrisb

Not read every post in this thread, but I've managed to occupy the pandemic years with reading the full St of Joe Abercrombie'works.

Starting with the First Law Trilogy, if you like Tolkien, Pratchett and GRR Martin, then Abercrombie is for you.


----------



## Duncan U.

chrisb said:


> Not read every post in this thread, but I've managed to occupy the pandemic years with reading the full St of Joe Abercrombie'works.
> 
> Starting with the First Law Trilogy, if you like Tolkien, Pratchett and GRR Martin, then Abercrombie is for you.


 I found his books very entertaining :thumbsup:

I'm reading the Harry Dresden series by Jim Butcher they are excellent. Also Mark Lawrence writes a ripping yarn with some very dubious anti-heros.


----------



## chrisb

Duncan U. said:


> I found his books very entertaining :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm reading the Harry Dresden series by Jim Butcher they are excellent. Also Mark Lawrence writes a ripping yarn with some very dubious anti-heros.


 Thanks, I'll have a look for them.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

'Common as Muck', the autobiography of Roy 'Chubby' Brown. Having seen him live many times over the years at various theatres, I thought it would be good to read his story. I never realised how hard his upbringing was, or how hard it was to make a name for yourself in the Northern clubs back in the 70's. Several spells in jail have also made him very capable of looking after himself at dodgy venues. The man is a comedy genius and legend.


----------



## BondandBigM

I've never read any of the Fleming Bond books before so I downloaded the set to make a start on.


----------



## peter56

Anything by John Connolly. It's quite unusual and slightly mysterious. Finished The Woman in the woods recently.


----------



## Roxyben

I'm currently reading the Grace Jones autobiography, I'll Never Write My Memoirs. Interesting read, she's definitely lived life to the full.


----------



## rolexgirl

Lucky Jim by Kingsley Amis, his first novel


----------



## tall_tim

I'm currently reading Gimson's 'Kings & Queens - Brief lives of the Monarchs since 1066.'

I wanted to fill in some knowledge gaps on some of our country's monarchs, and this book is a great starting place - trouble is each chapter leads me to start reading something else to flesh out those lives! I've been at this book for about 6 months now as a result!


----------



## Biker

Also read Sarum, The New Forest, London and New York by the same author, excellent books


----------



## tbyul

All Isaac Asimov books


----------



## Welsh Wizard

Yesterday I ordered a copy of "A Man and His Watch" by Matthew Hranek . I hadn't come across it before yesterday but I am looking forward reading it.


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> The cover is a bit naff but it looks like a very thorough potted history of Korea. First such book in several decades it is written by Prof Kim Jinwung


 Still working my way through this four or five pages at a time, fascinating history so far, so much more to the country that I realised. I am up to about 1100 AD in the Koryo period


----------



## Bobby123

JoT said:


> Still working my way through this four or five pages at a time, fascinating history so far, so much more to the country that I realised. I am up to about 1100 AD in the Koryo period


 My wife and I are looking to do a belated honeymoon around Japan and South Korea next year. I've been working my way through a couple of books on the history of Japan and might well look at this afterwards.

like tall tim mentions above though, I tend to read a page or two then get stuck down a rabbit hole online reading into whatever I've just read in the book - slow going!


----------



## AP3

I just received the Bulova School of Watch Training Manual. The first few pages are very basic.


----------



## champ

I am reading the works of a new author (to me).Ben Kane.He focuses on historical fiction.I have started with his "Forgotton Legion".Ive finished the first one which is called The Forgotton Legion.No2 the Silver Eagle i am nearly halfway through.N0 3 The Road to Rome,and No 4 The March i look forward to.

He has written many more so Ben Kane will be my main source of reading material for the next few months i suspect as i like his style.I may well break of if something else comes up that catches my interest though i plant to follow Ben as my main author.


----------



## Q.Lotte

A gift from the author

[IMG alt="The Origin of the Zodiac by Hugh Evans book cover" data-ratio="78.13"]https://i0.wp.com/originofthezodiac.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/The-Origin-of-the-Zodiac-cover-and-shadow.png?fit=768%2C1024&ssl=1[/IMG]


----------



## rhaythorne

I've never previously read any Bram Stoker but, rather than the obvious "Dracula", I thought I'd give "The Jewel of Seven Stars" a go. Quite enjoying it so far.

It's perhaps better known by the title of its (allegedley quite loose) 1971 Hammer film adaptation, "Blood from the Mummy's Tomb", which starred Valerie Leon:










I downloaded a free version here:
https://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/3781


----------



## scottswatches

I've just finished the second Thursday Murder Club book by Richard Osman. Very easy reading but some nice, original plots.

@Roger the DodgerI agree Chubbs book was an insight into bits we don't see. If you liked that find Ozzy Osborne's autobiography - the stories there! (and surprisingly honest)


----------



## Biker

scottswatches said:


> I've just finished the second Thursday Murder Club book by Richard Osman. Very easy reading but some nice, original plots.


 I very nearly bought the other day but got distracted and left the shop empty handed.


----------



## scottswatches

Biker said:


> I very nearly bought the other day but got distracted and left the shop empty handed.


 I'd send you my copy but it has already been given to the mother in law.

Next on my list is Mirium Margoyles autobiography


----------



## tall_tim

Biker said:


> I very nearly bought the other day but got distracted and left the shop empty handed.


 I've a copy you can have. PM your address to me and I'll post in the week.


----------



## rolexgirl

The Moon's a Balloon; David Niven's autobiography










And the Windsor Knot by S. J. Bennett where HM helps investigate a crime!


----------

